# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  "Հին կտակարան"-ում Հիսուսի ծննդի մասին մարգարեություն չկա

## Հայ Արիադավան

_"Եթե ճշմարտությունը այդքան տգեղ է - որ է—- ուրեմն մենք պետք է զգույշ լինենք ճշմարտությունը հաղորդելու ձեւի մեջ: Բայց ինչ որ պատճառով ասել, որ պետք է խուսափենք ճշմարտությունը ասելուց, որովհետեւ մարդիկ կարող են վատ ընդունել այն, տարօրինակ է թվում":_
Չակ Սկորո, Սբ. Պողոս Կաթողիկե եկեղեցու սարկավագ 

Ամեն անգամ, երբ զրուցում եմ քրիստոնյա ծանոթներիս հետ եւ մատնանշում "հին կտակարան"-ում գոյություն ունեցող բազմաթիվ անհեթեթությունները, անարդարությունները, բռնությունը, անհանդուրժողականությունը, անբարոյականությունները եւ անմարդկային անգթությամբ կատարված ոճիրները (բոլորն էլ վավերացված Եհովայի կողմից) ու հարց տալիս, թե ինչու է տակավին եկեղեցին պահպանում այդ գիրքը, որ համահունչ չէ հայ ազգի էությանը եւ նկարագրին, ստանում եմ մոտավորապես հետեւյալ պատասխանը. թե "հին կտակարան"-ը "մեզ" համար հեղինակություն չէ, պահպանվում է միայն այն պատճառով, որ այնտեղ գտնվում են "մեր տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի" մասին եղած մարգարեությունները, ըստ որում Հիսուսի ծննդից հարյուրավոր տարիներ առաջ Աստվածային հրաշքով մարգարեություններ կատարվեցին "Փրկչի" ծննդի մասին: 

Արտաքինից դատելով` "հին կտակարան"-ում բազմաթիվ գրքեր կան, որոնք քրիստոնյաները մատնանշում են վկայակոչելու Հիսուսի մասին եղած մարգարեությունները: Քրիստոնյաները հաճախ պնդում են, որ "նոր կտակարան"-ում իրականացված "հին կտակարան"-ի ենթադրյալ մարգարեությունները անխոցելի ապացույց են ապահովում` փաստելու քրիստոնեական վարդապետության ճշմարտացիության մասին: Իրականում այդպես չէ: Ժամանակը ցույց է տվել, որ այս մռայլ մարգարեությունները լիովին դատարկաբանություններ են եւ չի գտնվել ոչ մի այսպես կոչված մարգարեության, իրականացում: Այդ ենթադրյալ մարգարեությունները նույնիսկ մարգարեություն չեն, այլ հատվածներ՝ առնված ենթատեքստից դուրս կրոնամոլների կողմից եւ մեկնաբանված հարմարացվելու քրիստոնեական դավանանքին՝ ինչ-ինչ շահերից ելնելով: Մինչդեռ երբ այսպես կոչված մարգարեական հատվածները` կարդանք ենթատեքստում, ապա անզեն աչքով էլ տեսանելի է, որ դրանք չեն վերաբերում Հիսուսին:

Նկատի առնելով, որ այդ մարգարեությունների մերկացումը խլելու է հսկայական տեղ եւ կարող է շեղել ընթերցողի ուշադրությունը, ես պիտի անդրադարնամ մեկին` ամենահայտնի եւ ամենաշատ գործածվող "մարգարեության", որ գտնվում է մարգարեություն Եսայի կոչվող գրքում եւ որին էլ անդրադարձել է "Ավետարան ըստ Մատթէոս"-ի կոչվող գրքի հեղինակը:

"Ավետարան ըստ Մատթեոսի"-ն սկսում է հետեւյալ` 1Գիրք ազգաբանութեան Յիսուս Քրիստոսի՝ Դաւթի որդու, Աբրահամի որդու խոսքերով, ապա սկսվում է "ծնավ"ների շարք, մինչեւ հասնում ենք 16-րդ համարին, որտեղ կարդում ենք 16Յակոբը ծնեց Յովսէփին՝ Մարիամի մարդուն, որի նշանածն էր կոյս Մարիամը, որից ծնուեց Յիսուս, որ անուանուեց Քրիստոս, եւ 18-րդ համարում կարդում ենք 18Յիսուս Քրիստոսի ծնունդը այսպէս եղաւ. նրա մայրը՝ Մարիամը, որ Յովսէփի նշանածն էր, նախքան նրանց՝ իրար մօտենալը, Սուրբ Հոգուց յղիացած գտնուեց:

Եթե Հովսեփը Հիսուսի կենսաբանական հայրը չէր, բայց միայն Մարիամի ամուսինը, ինչպես Մատթէոսի 1:16-ն ու 1:18-ն են ասում, ուրեմն Մատթէոսի 1:1-16-ը չէ եւ չի կարող լինել Յիսուս Քրիստոսի ազգաբանությունը: Բայց եթե Հովսեփը Հիսուսի կենսաբանական հայրն է, ինչպես կիրառվում է ուրիշ տեղերում, այդ դեպքում կույսից ծնվելը հակասություն է: 

Հետեւաբար Հիսուս չէր կարող սերած լինել Դավթից եւ միեւնույն ժամանակ ծնվել կույսից: Ամենակարեւորը, եթե Հիսուսը ծնվել էր կույսից եւ, հետեւաբար, չէր սերել Դավթից, այդ դեպքում Պետրոսի խոսքերը Գործք 2:29-30 սխալ են- 29Ով եղբայրներ, պէտք է վստահութեամբ ասել Դաւիթ նահապետի մասին, որ ե՛ւ մեռաւ, ե՛ւ թաղուեց, ու նրա գերեզմանը կայ մեր մէջ մինչեւ այսօր. 30բայց որովհետեւ նա մարգարէ էր եւ գիտէր, որ Աստուած նրան երդուելով խոստացաւ նրա որովայնի պտղից մէկին նստեցնել իր գահի վրայ:
Եթե Հիսուսը Աստծո որդին էր "Սուրբ Հոգի"-ի միջոցով, ինչպես գրված է Մատթէոսի 1:18-20-ում, ապա Հիսուսը կամ Քրիստոսը չէ, կամ էլ Եհովա Աստվածը սուտ երդում տվել էր Դավիթին: Կամ էլ Հիսուսը Հովսեփի որդին է, Դավթի որդին, Աբրահամի որդին եւ, հետեւաբար, կարող Է լինել "Քրիստոսը", բայց այդ դեպքում, չի կարող լինել Աստծո որդին "Սուրբ Հոգի"-ից եւ ծնված լինել կույսից:

Չերկարացնենք ավելի եւ վերադառնանք մեր բուն թեմային՝ Հիսուսի ծննդի մասին եղած "մարգարեության", որ հիմքն է "Ավետարան ըստ Մատթէոսի" կոչված գրքի, որի մասին կարդում ենք նույն գրքի առաջին գլխի 22-րդ եւ 23-րդ համարներում. 22Սակայն այս ամէնը եղաւ, որպէսզի կատարուի, ինչ որ Տիրոջ կողմից ասուել էր Եսայի մարգարէի բերանով. 23"Ահա կոյսը պիտի յղիանայ եւ մի որդի պիտի ծնի, եւ նրան պիտի կոչեն Էմմանուէլ, որ նշանակում է Աստուած մեզ հետ":

Նույնիսկ առանց հղում անելու "հին կտակարան"-ին, արդեն կանգնում ենք մի խնդրի առաջ. Նրան չկոչեցին էմմանուէլ, այլ Եշուա, որ նշանակում է փրկություն, որ թարգմանվելով վերածվեց եւ եղավ Հիսուս: Այն փաստը, որ Էմմանուել նշանակում է Աստուած մեզ հետ, ոչինչ չի նշանակում, եբրայերենի, ինչպես նաեւ արաբերենի մեջ կան հարյուրավոր անուններ, որոնք ընդգրկում են աստված բառը ուղղակի կամ ներիմաստով: Ավելին, "Նոր կտակարան"-ում ոչ մի տեղ չենք հանդիպում, որ Հիսուսին դիմեն որպես Էմմանուել: 

Լավ, ուղղվենք դեպի "հին կտակարան", որտեղ գտնվում է այն հատվածը, որից օգտվել է "Ավետարան ըստ Մատթէոս"-ին, որը գտնվում է Եսայի գրքի 7-րդ գլխի 14-րդ համարում՝ "Ահա կոյսը պիտի յղիանայ եւ մի որդի պիտի ծնի":

Ուրեմն, "Ավետարան ըստ Մատթեոս"-ի կոչվող գրքի հեղինակը, վերցնելով այս հատվածը "Մարգարեություն Եսայա" գրքից, մեկնաբանել է, որ խոսքը Հիսուսի եւ Մարիամի մասին է եւ հազար տարուց ավելի թութակի նման կրկնվում է քրիստոնյա աշխարհում: 

Նախ անդրադառնալով բովանդակությանը` հարկ է նշել, որ "կույս" բառը թարգմանվել է եբրայերեն ալմահ բառից, որ նշանակում է "ջահել կին" եւ անպայման չի նշանակում կույս. ամենաճիշտ բառը նկարագրելու երբեւիցե սեռային հարաբերություն չունեցած աղջկան` բետուլա-ն է: Եթե Եսային ուզում էր, որ մենք հասկանաք, թե կույս մի աղջիկ երեխա էր ունենալու, իր տրամադրության տակ ուներ շատ ավելի հարմար բառ, նկատի առնելով նաեւ, որ այս եզակի դեպք էր լինելու բոլոր մարդկանց բոլոր ժամանակների համար. ինչպես կարող էր մարդկանց անորոշության մատնել եւ կասկածների տեղիք տալ: Ավելին, Եթե Աստված իրոք ուզում էր մարդկանց համոզել, որ Հիսուսը իսկականն է, եզակին, անկրկնելին, արդյո՞ք չԷր մղելու Եսայուն, որ լիներ ավելի հստակ` օգտագործելով ավելի դիպուկ բառ հաղորդելու մեծագույն մարգարեությունը:

Գալով ենթատեքստին` պատմությունը հետեւյալն է - Սիրիայի թագավորը եւ Իսրայելի թագավորը միասին սկսել են պատերազմ Հրեաստանի թագավոր Ահազի դեմ եւ իրենց բանակներով առաջանում են դեպի Երուսաղեմ: 

Այստեղ փակագծերը բացելով ասեմ, որ Սողոմոնի մահից հետո, Հրեական պետությունը բաժանվեց 2 միապետությունների. մեկը կոչվում էր Հուդայի թագավորություն, որի մայրաքաղաքը Երուսաղեմն էր, իսկ մյուսը կոչվում էր Իսրայելի թագավորություն եւ որի մայրաքաղաքը Սամարիան էր: Հուդայի թագավորությունը հետեւում էր Դավիթի գծին, իսկ Իսրայելի թագավորությունը Սավուղի գծին, եւ այս 2 հակառակորդ միապետությունները հաճախ կատաղի պատերազմ էին մղում իրար դեմ: 

Այս իրավիճակում Եսայի "մարգարեն" դիմում է Հրեաստանի թագավոր Ահազին եւ տիրոջ անունով հաղորդում, որ իր դեմ ելած այդ 2 թագավորները պիտի ձախողվեն: Եվ որպեսզի վստահեցնի Ահազին, որ այդպես է լինելու, ավելացնում է` "քեզ համար նշան խնդրիր քո Տէր Աստծուց", Ահազը մերժում է ասելով. 12"Չեմ խնդրի եւ Տիրոջը չեմ փորձի": Ինչին Եսայի Մարգարեն պատասխանում է. 14"Դրա համար էլ Տէրն ինքը ձեզ նշան է տալու: Ահա կոյսը պիտի յղիանայ ու որդի ծնի, եւ նրա անունը պիտի լինի Էմմանուէլ": 16"Դրա համար մանուկը բարին կամ չարը ճանաչելուց առաջ պիտի անարգի չարը եւ ընտրի բարին, եւ այն երկիրը, որից դու վախենում ես, պիտի լքուի երկու թագաւորների պատճառով":

Ահավասիկ նշանը եւ սահմանափակ ժամանակը խոստումի կատարման, որն է մանուկը բարին կամ չարը ճանաչելուց առաջ : Ծաղրելի եւ անիմաստ վիրավորանք պիտի լիներ Եսայիի համար, եթե այդ նշանը (Ահա կոյսը պիտի յղիանայ ու որդի ծնի) որով Եսային Ահազին վստահեցնում էր, որ իր դեմ ելած նախահարձակ 2 թագավորները պիտի ձախողվեն, կատարվելու էր Ահազի մահվանից 700 տարի հետո... 

Եսային, իր ուժերից վեր պարտավորության տակ մտնելով, եւ խուսափելու համար կեղծ մարգարե կոչվելուց, իր հետեւանքներով հանդերձ, ստիպված գործի լծվեց, որպեսզի նշանը երեւա: Վստահաբար, դժվար չէր որեւէ ժամանակ գտնել մի աղջիկ երեխայով, կարող է եւ մտքում կար մեկը, որովհետեւ չեմ ենթադրում, որ այն ժամանակ մարգարեները ավելի ազնիվ էին, քան այսօրվա կղերականները: Հաջորդ գլխի 2-րդ համարում կարդում ենք` 2 Ինձ համար վկաներ կը կարգես հաւատարիմ մարդկանց՝ Ուրիա քահանային եւ Բարաքիայի որդի Զաքարիայինե: 3Եւ ես մերձեցայ իմ մարգարէուհի կնոջը. նա յղիացաւ ու մի որդի ծնեց: 

Ահավասիկ, ամբողջ պատմությունը այս երեխային եւ այս կույսին, եւ այս պատմության բացահայտ խեղաթյուրման եւ աղավաղման վրա է, որ "Ավետարան ըստ Մատթէոսի"-ի կոչված գրքի հեղինակը եւ կղերականների կեղտոտ ու անազնիվ շահերը հորինեցին մի տեսություն, որին կոչում են ավետարան, կիրառեցին այս պատմությունը, որպեսզի իմաստ տան այն մարդուն, որին կոչում են Հիսուս Քրիստոս, հոգուն դարձրին նրա հայրը, որին կոչում են սուրբ, մի կնգա միջոցով, որին կոչում են կույս, այս հիմար պատմությունից 700 տարի հետո:

Այս է ամբողջ պատմությունը "Մեր տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոս"-ի մասին եղած "մարգարեության": Այս գրքի այս հատվածից ելնելով է, որ "Ավետարան ըստ Մատթէոս"-ի կոչվածը եւ մյուսները ստեղծեցին իրենց տեսությունը, որի առաջին զոհերը դարձանք մենք, որը շարունակվում է մինչ օրս: Սա ամենաստոր, ամենասարսափելի հանցագործությունն է, որ կատարված է մարդկության դեմ ընդհանրապես եւ հայ ազգի դեմ մասնավորապես: Ի վերջո մենք ենք, որ աշխարհով մեկ հպարտությամբ, բարձրաձայն եւ լիաթոք գոռում ենք, թե առաջինն ենք, որ ընդունել ենք քրիստոնեությունը, քրիստոնեության համար Ավարայրի ճակատամարտ ենք մղել... Իրականում սակայն հպարտության ոչ մի առիթ էլ չկա: 
Քրիստոնեությունը մի գեղեցիկ երազի իրականացումը չէր, այլ` մեր մղձավանջը եւ դժբախտությունը, որ ի սկզբանե մահ եւ ավեր բերեց մեր գլխին: 

Ես համոզված եմ, որ երկրորդ կարծիք չի կարող լինել այս հրեշավոր ստին: Որեւե մեկը, որ կարդա Եսայի 7-րդ եւ 8-րդ գլուխները, պիտի համոզվի, որ այդ հատվածը մարգարեություն չէ Հիսուս Քրիստոսի մասին: Համոզված կարող եմ շեշտել, որ մյուս բոլոր այսպես կոչված մարգարեություններն էլ ունենալու են նույն ճակատագիրը եւ հարմար առիթով կարող ենք անդրադառնալ... չնայած, որ կարիքը չկա` նկատի առնելով, որ մենք խոսում ենք Աստվածաշնչի մասին...: 

Այո, ճշմարտությունը ցավացնում է, բայց մի կարճ ժամանակով, իսկ սուտը արդեն 1700 տարուց ավելի է...

"Հայ" քրիստոնյա եկեղեցին թող հերքի այստեղ նշվածը, իսկ եթե անկարող է, ապա պետք է սկսի ապաշխարության գործընթացը: Սկսելու համար իրենց խորհուրդ կտամ արգելք չդառնալ, որ օգոստոսի 11-ը դառնա Հայ ազգի ծննդյան Տոն եւ նշվի պետականորեն ու բոլոր մակարդակներով ամենուր` Հայաստանում եւ Սփյուռքում, ու անհապաղ դուրս գալ Միջեկեղեցական Էկումենիկ Ուղեգծից` հրաժարվելով բոլոր պարտավորություններից, որին ենթակա է եւ որի դառը պտուղները արդեն իսկ ճաշակում ենք աղանդների տեսքով, ինչպես նաեւ չեղյալ համարելով այն փաստաթուղթը, որով ճանաչում են մի այլազգի ընտրյալությունը եւ որի համար պայքարելու են...

Ավարտելու համար երեւի պետք է գոհացնեմ ուշադիր ընթերցողի հետաքրքրությունը, որ պիտի ցանկանա իմանալ, թե ինչպես ավարտվեց այդ պատերազմը, որ դրդապատճառն էր այդ "մարգարեության": Այսպես կոչված Եսայի մարգարեի եւ իր Եհովա աստծո բախտը չբերեց ու, բնականաբար, հայտնի պատճառով այդ պատմության վերջամասը կարդում ենք ոչ թե Եսայու գրքում, այլ 2-րդ Մնացորդաց գրքի 28-րդ գլխում, որտեղ տեսնում ենք, որ փոխանակ այդ 2 թագավորները ձախողվեն, ինչպես Եսային ասել էր Տիրոջ անունով, հաջողեցին: Ահազ թագավորը պարտվեց եւ կործանվեց, իր մարդկանցից 120.000-ը կոտորվեցին, Երուսաղեմը թալանվեց, իսրայելցիները Հուդայի երկրի իրենց եղբայրներից գերեվարեցին երեք հարյուր հազար կին, տղաներ ու աղջիկներ եւ բազում ավար առնելով նրանցից՝ տարան Սամարիա...

Ռաֆֆի Պապիկյան
"Հայրենիք-Սփյուռք նախաձեռնության" ղեկավար

"Լուսանցք" Թիվ 131, դեկտեմբերի 25 - 31, 2009թ

“Հին կտակարան”-ում Հիսուսի ծննդի մասին մարգարեություն չկա

----------

Մենուա (12.01.2010)

----------


## Marduk

էհ ընկեր ջան:
Հենց քրիստոնեության հայտնվելու սկզբից կային շատ մարդիկ որոնք պայքարում, ապացուցում էին որ անհեթեթություն է կապելը այսպես կոչված հին կտակարանը ու նորը և դրա կարիքը չկա: Ինչ կապ կարող է ունենալ Աստծո երկիր գալը մի ինչ որ քոչվոր ազգի անմիտ պատմությունների հետ
Ստեղծվեց Լոգոսի գաղափարը ու շատ քրիստոնեական ուղղություններ, գրագետ մարդիկ, արիոսականներ, գնոստիկներ և այլ ճյուղեր փորձում էին քրիստոնեությանը տալ իսկապես համամարդկային տեսք , օրինակ ինչպիսին է բուդդիզմը, որը չի կապվում որևէ ազգի հետ:

 Բայց չստացվեց: Ծախված ու կաշառված ու իհարկե բութ հռոմեական , իսկ այնուհետև բյուզանդական վերնախավը հրով ու սրով պարտադրեց հին ու նոր կտակարանների իրար կցումը, որից էլ ծնվեց այնպիսի մի հակասականությունների կույտ ինչպիսին է բիբլիան, որը մեզ բերեց հասցրեց կրախի իսկ եվրոպական ազգերն էլ այսօր կամավոր ուրացան ու ընկան մյուս ծայրահեղության մեջ, նյութապաշտ աթեիզմի և նույնիսկ սատանիզմի գիրկը...

 Կարծում եմ այս մղձավանջը մոտենում է իր ավարտին

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հեղինակը մի քիչ շա՞տ չի փրփուրներից կախվում:
Իսկ Քրիստոսի տոհմաբանության մասին բավականին նյութ կա էս թեմայում՝ 
http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t...80%D5%A4%D5%AB

----------


## Elmo

Հայ *Արիադավան* իսկ քո արևի աստվածների մասին վկայություն կա՞: Գոնե մատով ավազի վրա գրված:
Մնացածը Վահիկի տված լինկով նայի:

----------

fanaid (17.04.2012), razmik21 (28.12.2009), sweet (07.02.2010), VisTolog (27.12.2009), Yellow Raven (27.12.2009), Էդուարդ_man (15.01.2010), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2011)

----------


## Gayl

Հայ Արիադավան համոզված եմ,որ հեթանոս ես:Եթե օրինակ այս թեման ես բացեի գոնե հասկանալի կլիներ,բայց ինչու ես փորձում Քրիստոսին հերքելով ճշմարտացնել հեթանոսությունը,իմ կարծիքով այսպիսի քարոզչությունը չի կարող երկար ժամանակ դիմանալ այդպես չեն քարոզում,եթե լավը ունես ուրեմն այն առաջարկիր:

----------

Elmo (27.12.2009), յոգի (28.12.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> Հին կտակարան"-ում Հիսուսի ծննդի մասին մարգարեություն չկա


Հին կտակարանում չգիտեմ կա թե չկա, բայց Հիսուսի մասին գրված է եղել Հիսուսի հայտնությունից երեք հազար տարի առաջ Վեդաներում, Բհավիշյա Պուրանայում...
http://www.indiadivine.org/articles/...ist/Page1.html

----------


## Gayl

> Հին կտակարանում չգիտեմ կա թե չկա, բայց Հիսուսի մասին գրված է եղել Հիսուսի հայտնությունից երեք հազար տարի առաջ Վեդաներում, Բհավիշյա Պուրանայում...
> http://www.indiadivine.org/articles/...ist/Page1.html


Յոգի համոզվա՞ծ ես,որ Հիսուսի մասին է եղել :Smile: 
Հիսուսից առաջ 4 թե 5 հոգի Աստծո որդիներ են եղել,ովքեր ունեցել են 12 աշակերտներ,գործել են հրաշքներ,մահացել և հարություն են առել,նրանք եղել են տարբեր ժամանակշրջաններում ու տարբեր երկրներում,օրինակ Եգիպտոսինը քայլել է ջրի վրայով,իսկ մեկն էլ կար նրան անվանել են Ալֆա Օմեգա:

----------


## Հայ Արիադավան

*Հիսուս-Իրականություն թէ Օրինակ*

Ով էր ամենաբարձր Աստծո որդին, և մեծագույն բուժիչը հին ժամանակների:  Ան բուժեց հիվանդներին և նույնիսկ արթնացուց մեռելներին: Անդամայլուծը քայլեց կրկին, կույրը հրաշքով տեսավ կրկին, խուլը լսեց, համրը խոսաց երբ ուսուցիչը քնքշությամբ դպավ հիվանդին: Ան, ոչ միայն բուժեց մարմինը այլ նաև հոգին: Նրան կոչեցին Փրկիչ և Քավիչ, և բուժեց հարուստին և աղքատին, մարդկանց և կանանց, ահելներին և ճահելներին, ստրուկներին և ազատներին, ընկերներին և թշնամիներին: Մի դեպքում նրան մոտեցրեցին մի անդամայլուծի անկողնով, և երբ Փրկիչը իրեն դպավ, անկողինը վերցրեց ու հեռացավ: Ինչ է այս Փրկիչի անունը:

*Ասքլեբիոս*

Ով էր որ ծնավ մահկանացու կույս մորմէ և Աստվածային Հորմէ, և ծանօթ էր որպես “Աշխարհի Փրկիչ”: Նախքան ծնունդը, ծնողները թափառեցան ավելի մեծ քաղաք, և մարգարեները կանխագուշակել էին իր ծնունդը և թագավոր լինելը: Այս իրողությունը ստիպեց մի ծանօթ դեմքի որպեսզի գտնե այս մանուկ Փրկչին սպաննելու նպատակով: Երբ մեծցավ այս Աստծո Որդին, իրեն ցույց տրվեց աշխարհի թագավորությունները մի բարձր լերից: ինքն էլ քայլեց ջուրի վրայով: Իր կյանքի վերջավորության մայրը և նախընտրած աշակերտը կողքին էին: Այն ժամանակ մորը ասաց “լաց մի լինի, դրախտ եմ գնում“: Իր վերջին խոսքը եղավ “ամեն բան կատարվեցավ” և աշխարհը շարժվեց և մութը պատեց երկրում: Հետո բարձրացավ երկինք հաղթելով մահվան:

*Իր անունը անշուշտ Հերքուլես էր*

Ով էր իսկական Աստծո Որդին որ ծնավ մահկանացու կույս մորմէ որ պատկերացված է ավանակի վրա նստած: Նա բուժեց հիվանդներին և հրաշքներ գործեց, ինչպես ջուրը վերածելով գինիի: Նա սպաննվեց և հարություն առավ և դարձավ անմահ: Իր հետեվորդները հաճախ ուտում էին սուրբ ճաշ որպես սրբազան միացում իրենց աստծո հետ և որպեսզի իրենք էլ հասնեն անմահության:

*Այս Աստվածը Դիոնիսոսն էր:*

Ով էր “Աշխարհի Լույսը”, Միակը, Աստվածը որ հաղթեց մահվան:  Ծնել էր կույս մորմէ, ժողովրդի կողմե ընդունված էր որպես իսկական թագավոր: Հարություն առնելով համբարձավ երկինք: Հաղթեց մահվան և հետեվաբար պետք է ընդունվի միակ իսկական Աստվածը: 

*Անշուշտ Եգիպտական Օսիրիսն է:*


Ով է “Աշխարհի Լույսը”, “Բարի հովիվը”, “Գառը" և Է “ճանապարհը, ճշմարտությունը և կյանքը.” Ճանաչված է Խաչով: Ով կարող է լինել:

*Հորուս, Օսիրիսի որդին*

Իմաստուն մարդիկ աստղի միջոցավ գնացին իռ ծննդյան տեղը: Նրա ծնունդը հրաշքի արդյունք էր: Ծնունդից հետո այդ շրջանի իշխողը ուզում էր զինք սպաննել, բայց երկնքից ուղղարկված մի սուրհանդակ զգուշացրեց ծնողներին և գետի վրայով փախչեցին: երեխան մեծացավ և շատ մեծ գործեր կատարեց: Աստծո և մարդու միջնորդն էր: 

*Անունը Քրիշնա էր:* 

Ով էր ուրեմն այն Աստվածը որի մոր հրեշտակը մոտենալով ասել էր որ ծնունդ պիտի տա մի երեխայի որ դարնալու է Փրկիչ: Երեխա ժամանակից ուսուցանում էր  վարդապետներին տաճարում կրոնական հարցերի մասին երբ իր ծնողները իրեն էին ման գալիս: Նա սկսեց իր կրոնական գործունեությունը երբ 30 տարեկան էր և ուներ 12 աշակերտ: Մի հատը իր նախասիրածն էր և մի ուրիշը դավաճան էր: Նա խոսում էր առակներով:  Այս Աստվածը ինքն իրեն կոչեց “Մարդու Որդի” և իրեն կոչում էին “Մարգարե””Ուսուցիչ””Տեր”: Շատ հրաշքներ գործեց, կույրը տեսավ, խուլը լսեց: Ջուրի վրայից քայլեց, երբ իր աշակերտներից մեկը փորձեց անել նույնը, սգսեց սուզվել- հավատքը թերի էր:

*Խոսում էինք Բուդդոյի մասին*

Մեր այս Փրկիչը չի կարելի շփոթել մի ուրիշի հետ: Նա անթիվ անհամար հրաշքներ գործեց երկրի վրա, հրաշքներ որ լավ վկայված են դիտորտների կողմից.  Նա բուժեց հիվանդներին և նույնիսկ արթնացուց մեռելներին, վերականգնեց տեսողությունը, հանեց Դեվեհո□ ծնած էր կույսից, ինչպես նախօրոք հրեշտակը ասել էր. Երեխա եղած ժամանակ կրոնական գրքերի գիտակ էր: Նա բարելավեց իր ժամանակվա փչացած կրոնները: Նա խաչվեցավ  և հարություն առավ և երեվցավ իր աշակերտներին նրանց ցույց տալու համար որ ինք մահվանից ուժեղ է, հետո համբարձավ երկինք նստելու Հորը աջ կողմը: Ծանօթ էր որպես “Աստծո Որդին”:  Նրա պատգամը սեր և գթասրտությունն էր:

*Դիանայի Աբոլլոն*

*Հիսուսի խնդիրը այն է որ այս բոլոր աստվածները շատ ավելի հին էին: Ես որեվէ մեկին մրցանակ չեմ տալու եթէ կռահեք թէ այսպես կոչված նոր կտակարանի հեղինակները որտեղից ստացան իրենց “Աստվածային ներշնչումը” Երբ ստեղծեցին հրեական տարբերակը Աստված-մարդ և Աշխարհի փրկչի:*

----------


## Հայ Արիադավան

> Հայ Արիադավան համոզված եմ,որ հեթանոս ես:Եթե օրինակ այս թեման ես բացեի գոնե հասկանալի կլիներ,բայց ինչու ես փորձում Քրիստոսին հերքելով ճշմարտացնել հեթանոսությունը,իմ կարծիքով այսպիսի քարոզչությունը չի կարող երկար ժամանակ դիմանալ այդպես չեն քարոզում,եթե լավը ունես ուրեմն այն առաջարկիր:


հոգով կույրը նախ պետք է տեսնի որ կարողանա լսել...

----------


## Gayl

Հա ոնց որ իրանք են,անունները չեմ հիշում,Հայ Արիադավան իսկ ով է էսքանից Ալֆա Օմեգա ն,մեկ էլ կարաս ասես Եգիտոսի Աստվածը որ թվականին է եղել,ես գիտեմ մոտ 5000 տարվա պատմություն ունի ու էսքանի մեջ ամեն ա հիննա:

----------


## Gayl

> հոգով կույրը նախ պետք է տեսնի որ կարողանա լսել...


Դե ուրեմն քո գաղափարներով նրան տեսունակ սարքիր :Smile:

----------


## Հայ Արիադավան

> Հա ոնց որ իրանք են,անունները չեմ հիշում,Հայ Արիադավան իսկ ով է էսքանից Ալֆա Օմեգա ն,մեկ էլ կարաս ասես Եգիտոսի Աստվածը որ թվականին է եղել,ես գիտեմ մոտ 5000 տարվա պատմություն ունի ու էսքանի մեջ ամեն ա հիննա:


Դիոնիսոսն էր որ  եգիպտոսի աստված օսիրիսի վերանորոգված տարբերակն էր:

----------

Gayl (28.12.2009)

----------


## Հայ Արիադավան

> Հեղինակը մի քիչ շա՞տ չի փրփուրներից կախվում:
> Իսկ Քրիստոսի տոհմաբանության մասին բավականին նյութ կա էս թեմայում՝ 
> http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t...80%D5%A4%D5%AB


Իմաստազուրկ է ասել որ Հիսուս Հովսեփի որդեգիրն էր: Թագավորի տոհմաբանությունը ՄԻՇՏ հիմնված է ֆիզիքական կապի վրա և խոստումը Դավիթի "սերմ"-ից պետք է լիներ թագավորը:
Կարդա բոլոր "հին կտակարան"-ում նշված տոհմաբանությունները ՈՉ ՄԻ որդեգրված ժառանգ չեք գտնելու: Միշտ արյունն է գերիշխում:
 Ով որ փոռձում է պաշտպանել մատթէոսին" միայն ենթադրություններ են առանց հիմքի:  Ցույց տվեք ՄԻԱՅՆ ՄԵԿ որդեգրված որ ժառանգեց Դավիթի գահը Հրեաստանում:

----------


## յոգի

> Յոգի համոզվա՞ծ ես,որ Հիսուսի մասին է եղել
> Հիսուսից առաջ 4 թե 5 հոգի Աստծո որդիներ են եղել,ովքեր ունեցել են 12 աշակերտներ,գործել են հրաշքներ,մահացել և հարություն են առել,նրանք եղել են տարբեր ժամանակշրջաններում ու տարբեր երկրներում,օրինակ Եգիպտոսինը քայլել է ջրի վրայով,իսկ մեկն էլ կար նրան անվանել են Ալֆա Օմեգա:


Հա Գայլ ախպեր համոզված եմ, հրաշքներ գործել, ջրի վրայով քայլել, իրեն Ալֆա Օմեգա համարել, կամ ««աստված»» ««աստծո որդի»» համարել միշտ էլ եղել են, սովորական յոգերը Հիմալայներում ջրի վրա էլ են քայլում, կրակի մեջ էլ են մտնում չեն վառվում, օդով էլ են թռնում, էլ ինչ հրաշքներ ասես չեն անում, բայց նրանք չեն հիշատակվում վեդաներում, իսկ Հիսուսը (Իշա Պուտրա-Աստծո որդի, Իշա-Իսա-Հիսուս-Եշուա և այլը) միյայն Քրիստոսն է, որտեղ ասվում է, որ Նա պետք է գա և տարածի Աստծո Սերը մլեչխների-մարդկանցից ցածրագույնը մեջ...
Ցանկացած Հեթանոսական Կիսաաստված կարող է հայտնվել  հրաշքներ ցույց տալ, անունն էլ դնի աշխարհի փրկիչ... 
Տասներկու աշակերտ ունեցել է միյայն Հիսուսը, մնացածը հորինվածքներ են և ոչ մի ապացույց չկա... 
Իսկ Աստծո որդի անվանումը շատ սխալ եմ համարում, որովհետև Աստծո որդին դա ընտրյալ չէ, կամ միյայն մի քանիսը չեն, այլ բոլոր ապրող էակներն էլ համարվում են Աստծո որդիները... պարզապես այն Այտծո որդիները որոց Աստված ուղարկել է քարոզելու Նրանք չեն պատկանում այս մոլորակին, այլ ուղղարկված են ընկածներին օգնելու համար...
Քրիստոսը մեղավոր չե մարդկության տգիտության համար, Նա մաքուր անձնավորություն է և բոլորի բարորության մասին է մտածել, բայց մարդ արարածը չարաշահելով և շահագործելով Նրա անունը ստեղծել է հազար տեսակի ««քրիստոնեություն»», որոնք իրար հակասում են և իրար թշնամի են, ին՞չն է պատճառը, նյութական ՇԱՀԸ... Եթե Քրիստոնյան դեմ է Հեթանոսին կամ Արևապաշտին կամ հակառակը դա նրանց տգիտությունն է և բխում է անձնական շահադիտական տեսանկյունից... որովհետև երկուսն էլ իրենց սկզբնական և մաքուր վիճակում գտնվում են Առաքինության մեջ, իսկ երկու առաքինի չեն կարող իրար հակասել... պատճառը՞ անհատական շահն է... 
Ո՞վ է իշխելու...
Ես կասեի ՈՉ ՈՔ... Մահն է իշխում բոլոր նրանց ովքեր չեն հասկանում իրական Հոգևոր Արժանիքները... 
Հպարտանալու ոչինչ չկա, լինի Քրիստոնյա, Հեթանոս և այլը, Գիտելիքով անձը նման է բերքատու ծառի, որը իր պտղից խոնարհվել է, իսկ հպարտը նման է դատարկ անպտուղ ծառի, որը քիթը տնկած հպարտ կանգնած է...
Խոնարհությունը դա Գիտելիք է...
Հարգանքներս...

----------

E-la Via (10.01.2010), Սելավի (28.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Հա Գայլ ախպեր համոզված եմ, հրաշքներ գործել, ջրի վրայով քայլել, իրեն Ալֆա Օմեգա համարել, կամ ««աստված»» ««աստծո որդի»» համարել միշտ էլ եղել են, սովորական յոգերը Հիմալայներում ջրի վրա էլ են քայլում, կրակի մեջ էլ են մտնում չեն վառվում, օդով էլ են թռնում, էլ ինչ հրաշքներ ասես չեն անում, բայց նրանք չեն հիշատակվում վեդաներում, իսկ Հիսուսը (Իշա Պուտրա-Աստծո որդի, Իշա-Իսա-Հիսուս-Եշուա և այլը) միյայն Քրիստոսն է, որտեղ ասվում է, որ Նա պետք է գա և տարածի Աստծո Սերը մլեչխների-մարդկանցից ցածրագույնը մեջ...
> Ցանկացած Հեթանոսական Կիսաաստված կարող է հայտնվել  հրաշքներ ցույց տալ, անունն էլ դնի աշխարհի փրկիչ... 
> Տասներկու աշակերտ ունեցել է միյայն Հիսուսը, մնացածը հորինվածքներ են և ոչ մի ապացույց չկա... 
> Իսկ Աստծո որդի անվանումը շատ սխալ եմ համարում, որովհետև Աստծո որդին դա ընտրյալ չէ, կամ միյայն մի քանիսը չեն, այլ բոլոր ապրող էակներն էլ համարվում են Աստծո որդիները... պարզապես այն Այտծո որդիները որոց Աստված ուղարկել է քարոզելու Նրանք չեն պատկանում այս մոլորակին, այլ ուղղարկված են ընկածներին օգնելու համար...
> Քրիստոսը մեղավոր չե մարդկության տգիտության համար, Նա մաքուր անձնավորություն է և բոլորի բարորության մասին է մտածել, բայց մարդ արարածը չարաշահելով և շահագործելով Նրա անունը ստեղծել է հազար տեսակի ««քրիստոնեություն»», որոնք իրար հակասում են և իրար թշնամի են, ին՞չն է պատճառը, նյութական ՇԱՀԸ... Եթե Քրիստոնյան դեմ է Հեթանոսին կամ Արևապաշտին կամ հակառակը դա նրանց տգիտությունն է և բխում է անձնական շահադիտական տեսանկյունից... որովհետև երկուսն էլ իրենց սկզբնական և մաքուր վիճակում գտնվում են Առաքինության մեջ, իսկ երկու առաքինի չեն կարող իրար հակասել... պատճառը՞ անհատական շահն է... 
> Ո՞վ է իշխելու...
> Ես կասեի ՈՉ ՈՔ... Մահն է իշխում բոլոր նրանց ովքեր չեն հասկանում իրական Հոգևոր Արժանիքները... 
> Հպարտանալու ոչինչ չկա, լինի Քրիստոնյա, Հեթանոս և այլը, Գիտելիքով անձը նման է բերքատու ծառի, որը իր պտղից խոնարհվել է, իսկ հպարտը նման է դատարկ անպտուղ ծառի, որը քիթը տնկած հպարտ կանգնած է...
> Խոնարհությունը դա Գիտելիք է...
> Հարգանքներս...


Յոգի երբ մահանում ու հարություն են առնում էտ արդեն հրաշք չի,այստեղ բոլորի մոտ էլ նույն սցենարն ա:
Լավ իմ կարծիքը ասեմ,նյութական շահը ամեն տեղ է տիրում և թող ինձանից չնեղանան իմ կարծիքի համար բայց Քրիստոնեությունն էլ փղի կարիք ունի,բոլոր կրոններն էլ փողի կարիք ունեն,նրանց միայն մի բան ա պակասում դա փողն ա:Իրականում Քրիստոնեությունը Ար ի պաշտմանմունքի շարունակությունն է,մարդկությունը փոփոխություն է սիրում,իմ կարծիքով Քրիստոնեությունը անկում է ապրում,որովհետև արդեն հնացել ա,շատ ա հնացել ու հավանաբար մեկ այլ բանով կփոխարինվի կարևորը այտ մեկ այլ բանը նորից փող բերի:
Ապեր արի մահվան մասին չմտածենք արի մեր ապրած կյանքի մասին մտածենք ու ճիշտն ասած ինձ էտքան էլ չի հետաքրքրում թե մահից հետո ինչ ա կարևորը այս կյանքը մաքուր ու ճիշտ ապրեմ:

----------

յոգի (28.12.2009)

----------


## razmik21

Լսե՛ք, Ձեզանից մեկը Աստվածաշունչ կարդացե՞լ է: Որ կարդաք կտեսնեք, որ հենց Հիսուսն է Ալֆան և Օմեգան, Աստծո Որդին, ամենակարող Աստվածը, Լույսը, փրկություն  տանող դուռը: Ի՞նչ հեքիաթներ եք պատմում:

----------


## յոգի

> Յոգի երբ մահանում ու հարություն են առնում էտ արդեն հրաշք չի,այստեղ բոլորի մոտ էլ նույն սցենարն ա:


 :Smile:  Չմտածենք՞ մի բանի մասի, որ ոչ ոքի չի խնայում... և որն՞ է այդ ճիշտ ապրելը, մարդկությունը ճիշտ ապրելուց այնքան է հեռացել, որ չգիտի այդ ինչ է...
Մահը ամեն քայլափոխին հետևում է յուրաքանչյուրին, ո՞վ կարող է դրա մասին չմտածել, դա ենթագիտակցության մեջ է...

----------

Gayl (28.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Լսե՛ք, Ձեզանից մեկը Աստվածաշունչ կարդացե՞լ է: Որ կարդաք կտեսնեք, որ հենց Հիսուսն է Ալֆան և Օմեգան, Աստծո Որդին, ամենակարող Աստվածը, Լույսը, փրկություն  տանող դուռը: Ի՞նչ հեքիաթներ եք պատմում:


Լսի Ռազմիկ գրելուց առաջ մի հատ կարդա ինչ ենք գրել հետո մի լավ մտածի ու կարծիք կազմի կամ էլ եթե ասելիք չունես ավելի չասես,ես ասում եմ Քրիստոսից առաջ մեկին ասել են Ալֆա Օմեգա դու ասում ես էտի Քրիստոսն ա եղել:

----------

յոգի (29.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ Գայլ ջան դա հրաշք չէ, ոչ ոք չի կարող մահանալ և հետո հարություն առնել, դրանք հեքիաթներ են, մեռածը չի կարող հարություն առնել: Հիսուսը չմեռավ, որ հարություն առներ, Նա հզոր անձնավորություն էր և տիրապետում էր իր մարմնին և կարող էր շնչառությունը քչացներ այնքան, որ սովորական մարդու համար երևում է մահացած: Յոգայի մեջ դա համարվում է Սամադհի, սամադհիյի ժամանակ մարդը կրճատում է իր շունչը և սրտի աշխատանքը, սովորական մարդու աչքերին մեռած է երևում, զարկերակը շատ դանդաղ է խփում... Ցանկացած յոգ, որը հասել է իրական Սամադի վիճակի կարող է նույնը անել և հրաշքներ ցույց տալ... Հրաշք է իհարկե, բայց անգետ մարդկանց համար...


Իրականում չես կարող ասել ինչ է եղել,սրանք բոլորն էլ ենթադրություններ են,ես էլ ենթադրում եմ որ ոչ մի Քրիստոս էլ չի եղել,սակայն միայն ենթադրում եմ :Smile: 



> Համամիտ եմ ախպերս... Հոգևորականը պետք է զերծ մնա դրանից, բայց հակառակն է... չնայած ժողովուրդը լիքը փող է զոհաբերում հոգևորականներին, այս վերջիններն էլ փոխանակ օգնեն աղքատներին և սովածներին, կապնվում են փողին և իրենցն են համարում...


Ու ափսոս որ հակառակն է,չնայած ես ինքս ճանաչում եմ մաքուր հոգևորականների,եթե գոնե 70-80 տոկոսը էս ազգը մի քիչ կփոխվի:



> Ար՞ ինչ ինկատի ունես,(Արամազդ՞) եթե Ար-ը Գերագույնն է ապա այո, եթե Հեթանոսական Աստված է, ոչ,...


Չէ Յոգի ջան ոչ մի հեթանոսություն,հեթանոսությունն էլ ա Ար ից ծնվել:
Չմտածենք՞ մի բանի մասի, որ ոչ ոքի չի խնայում... և որն՞ է այդ ճիշտ ապրելը, մարդկությունը ճիշտ ապրելուց այնքան է հեռացել, որ չգիտի այդ ինչ է...



> Մահը ամեն քայլափոխին հետևում է յուրաքանչյուրին, ո՞վ կարող է դրա մասին չմտածել, դա ենթագիտակցության մեջ է...


Համաձայն եմ,բայց եթե ամեն անգամ մտածես թե մեռնելուց հետո ուր պտի գնաս այ դա նորմալ չեմ համարում:

----------

յոգի (28.12.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> Իրականում չես կարող ասել ինչ է եղել,սրանք բոլորն էլ ենթադրություններ են,ես էլ ենթադրում եմ որ ոչ մի Քրիստոս էլ չի եղել,սակայն միայն ենթադրում եմ


Ճիշտ ապրողը չի էլ մտածում դրա մասին, որովհետև գիտի, որ Մահ չկա, այլ կա ժամանակավոր մի մեքենայի փոխանակում...

----------


## Gayl

> Ճիշտ ապրողը չի էլ մտածում դրա մասին, որովհետև գիտի, որ Մահ չկա, այլ կա ժամանակավոր մի մեքենայի փոխանակում...


Հնարավոր է այո,հնարավոր է ոչ,միայն կարելի է ենթադրել,իսկ ինձ կոպիտ ասած չի էլ հետաքրքրում մահից հետո ինչ դվիժենիներ ա,էս պահին ինձ էս կյանքն ա հետաքրքիր:

----------


## Հայ Արիադավան

Քրիստոնեության ,,ընդունումից,,, այսինքն` հրով ու սրով պարտադրաբար հաստատումից հետո էլ, դարեդար պահպանվել են արիադավան-հեթանոս համայնաները, հավատավորները: Փաստերը Հայոց պատմությամբ են ամրագրված, նույնիսկ դպրոցական դասագրքերում: 
Մի քանի դար քրիստոնեությունը հիմք չի գցել մեզանում եւ զենքով-զոռով է գոյատեւել: Դարեր անց Թոնդրակյան ու Պավլիկյան շարժումներն էլ եկան ապացուցելու, որ հայոց գենն ու ոգին չեն հանձնվել հուդա-քրիստոնեությանը: Իսկ մինչեւ 11-19-րդ դարերը եղել են գործող ,,Արեւորդիներ,,, ովքեր նույնպես դավանել են Հայոց հին հավատը, Հայ Աստվածներին: 19-20-րդ դարերում Դանիել Վարուժանի, Կոստան Զարյանի, Սիամանթոյի... Խաչիկ Դաշտենցի, Գարեգին Նժդեհի, Պարույր Սեւակի եւ այլ մեծերի կամոք Հայոց հին հավատը հասավ մեր օրերը, եւ ահա, Հայ Արիական Միաբանության, Հայ Ազգայնականների Համախմբման եւ այլող միջոցով ,,միս ու արյուն,, են ստանում նաեւ այսօր...
Այո, ինչպես ,,Marduk,,-ն ,,Բիբլիա,,-ն մեզ հասցրեց կրախի եւ հիմա էլ քրիստոնեությունն է կրախի մատնված էկումենիզմի (հրեական նոր ընտրյալության) ծառա դառնալով: Արդեն դառնում ենք համաշխարհային կրոնի մի ծառայամիտ զանգված, ինչպես համաշխարհային կարգերն են հաստատվում մեզանում (Աշխարհի գաղտնի կառավարությունը), այնպես էլ կրոնն է դառնում այդպիսին: Դառնում է, որովհետեւ որեւէ ազգային բան չկա ,,Բիբլիա-Աստվածաշունչ,, կոչվածի մեջ: Սկսած Եհովա աստծուց, նրա որդի Հիսուսից, մարգարեներից ու առաքյալներից... ոչ մեկն էլ հայ չէ ու կապ չունի հայի առաքելության հետ: Հեթանոս որոշ հունասերներին, փոխարինեցին հրեասեր լիքը քրիստոնյաները: Մենք 1700 տարի դարձել ենք հրեաների ու նրանց սին աստծու, աստծու որդու ճորտերը...
Ով տեսնում է հրեա Քրիստոսի իրական դեմքը, նա չէ, որ փրփուրներից է կախվում ,,Վահիկ,,, փրփուրներից կախվում են նրանք, ովքեր մերժելով ամեն հայկականը ծառայում են օտարին ու նրա աստծուն, գիտեն որ այդպես է ու շարունակում են... փրփուրներից կախվել:
,,Emlo,,, եթե Հայ Աստվածների մասին մինչեւ այսօր որեւէ գիրք-գրականություն չես կարդացել, ապա քեզ որեւէ բան ասելը միայն ժամանակի կորուստ է, գոնե մտիր www.hayary.org կայքը կամ այնտեղից ել մտիր ,,Վահագնականչ,, կայքը (կայքի ձախ կողմի վրա նայիր) եւ կարդա հատկապես Սերգեյ Մանուկյանի, Արամ Ավետյանի, Արմեն Ավետիսյանի, Հայկ Թորգոմյանի եւ այլոց նյութերը... Կարդացեք կայքի գրքերը, ամսագրերը: Չլինի դու անձամբ Եհովային կամ Հիսուսին տեսել ես ու 6 դար գրած հրեական ,,Բիբլիա-Աստվածաշունչ,, գրքի գիտական դատապաշտպանն ե?ս...
Որեւէ մեկը թող ,,Բիբլիա,, կոչված ,,Աստվածաշունչ,, հորջորջված գրքում բացի հրեական սուտ ընտրյալության եւ այդ ժողովրդի աստծո ու մարգարեների անունից, հրեական անբարո կամ սին պատմություններից բացի մի հայկական բան ցույց տա, կամ հայերի անուն գտնի: Արարատ տեղանունն էլ մի քանի տեղ ստիպված պահել են Ջրհեղեղի մասին վկայելու համար: Քիչ է մնում գրեն, թե հայերը Քրիստոսից առաջ քրիստոնյա են եղել, ամոթն էլ լավ բան է...
Ով ուզում է թող ծառայի հրեաներին կամ օտարներին, մենք նրանց համոզելու խնդիր չունենք, ստրուկը ստրուկ էլ կմնա, մենք հայ ենք Հայ Աստվածների ժառանգորդը եւ Հայք-Հայաստան վերականգնողը:
Մենք մեր հավատքի հետեւորդներ ենք ու սրևան-նրան խնդրելու դարձի բերելու ժամանակ չունենք... 
Օրմ մը կհանդիպենք ՎԵՐԵՒՆԵՐՈՒՄ... կխոսենք...

----------


## սիսար

Հատուկ   Արիադավանին:
Փառք ու պատիվ մեր հեթանոսական շրջանի աստվածներին, սակայն այդ հավատամքի սահմանները որպես ազդեցություն,՝ հայ մարդու գիտակցության վրա, 
սահմանափակվում է Ծիր-կաթին գալակտիկայի սահմանների ներքո, իսկ քրիստոնեության պարագաում այն հատելով Ծիր-կաթին գալակտիկայի սահմանները, մարդկային գիտակցությանը ուղեկցում է դեպի Է-ություն:
Այսպիսով…հեթանոսությունից(բազմաստվածությունից) անցումը Քրիստոնեության հավատամքին, դա տիեզերակառույցում մեկ քայլ է դեպի վեր, դեպի կատարելագործում, դեպի տիեզերակարգի բուրգի գագաթ:
Նաեւ մեկ կարեւոր հանգամանք…ըստ հայտնի էթնոհոգեբանների, բազմաստվածությունը որպես մարդկային հոգիները միավորող գործոն անզոր է եղել միավորել ազգին մեկ հոգեվոր դրոշի ներքո:
Եւս մեկ կարեվոր հանգամանք… դեռ վաղ ժամանակներից ըստ Շումերացի եւ Եգիպտացի քրմերի եւ ասղագետների, բացի երկրային մեկ տարին, գոյություն ունի եւս տիեզերական տարի որը տեվում է մոտավորապես 2125 տարի, այսպես ասած… զոդյակ կոչվածը, որը կազմված են 12 աստեղատներով : Արեգակնային համակարգը յուրաքանչյուր 2125 տարին մեկ, փոփոխելով իր ազդեցության ոլորտը(աստեղատուն) հայտնվում է հաջորդ աստեղատան էներգետիկ դաշտի ազդեցության ներքո:
Մեր թվարկությունից 4250 տարի առաջ եղել է ցուլի դարաշրջանը, այնուհետ մ.թ.ա 2125 թվից սկսած սկիզբ է առել խոյի դարը(հիշենք թե ինչպե՞ս մհերը, Միհրը, սպանում է ցուլին, որովհետեւ ժամանկն էր ՑՈՒԼ-ի դարաշրջանից անցումը ԽՈՅ-ի դարաշրջան):
Մեր թվարկության 1 թվից սկսած սկիզբ է առել ՁԿԱՆ դարաշրջանը, այսինքն… արեգակնային համակարգը, նաեւ մարդ էակը իր գիտակցությամբ հայտվում են ՁԿԱն համաստեղության էներգետիկ դաշտի ազդեցության ներքո մինչեւ մ.թ 2125 թիվը, այնուհետ մենք հայտնվելու ենք ՋՐՀՈՍ-ի համաստեղության ազդեցության ոլորտում:
Ձուկը՝ խորհրդանշում է Քրիստոսին եւ քրիստոնեության(12 առաքյալների ձկնորս լինելու հանգամանք, նաեւ 12 աստեղատների հանգամանքը): 2125 թվին սկիզբ է առնելու ՋՐՀՈՍ-ի դարաշրջանը, բոլորս գիտենք… ձկան համար ամենահարազատ միջավայրը՝ դա ջուրն է:
Երբ մարդկանց(նաեւ ազգերի) հոգիներում եւ գիտակցության մեջ տեղի ունեցող կատարելագործման գործընթացները ներդաշնակության մեջ են գտնվում տիեզերքում ընթացող զարգացումներին զուգընթաց, նրանք վաստակում են հարատեվելու ուղեգիրը:
Բազմաթիվ ազգեր հազարամյակների ընթացքում դուրս են մղվել պատմության ընթացքից միայն մեկ պատճառով, նրանք փորձել են հակառակ գնալ տիեզերական ժամանակների թելադրանքին: Առաջին հայացքից իրենց հայրենասեր համարող հայ անհատներ փորձում են հավատամքային համակարգով մեր ազգին ՁԿԱՆ համաստեղության(Քրիստենեություն) ազդեցության ոլորտից տեղափոխել անցյալի կամ ԽՈՅԻ համաստեղության ազդեցության ոլորտ, դա մեկ քայլ նահանջ է՝ տիեզերակարգում եւ քայլ է դեպի կործանում
masis54

----------

E-la Via (10.01.2010)

----------


## սիսար

Հատուկ   արիադանանին:
Հին  կտակարանը   ոչ  մի   կապ  չունենալով   Քրիստոնեության   ուսմունքի   հետ,  սակայն  այն   մեծ  արժեք   է   ներկայացնում,  հատկապես   Ծննդոց   բաժինը՛   որտեղ   մանրամասորեն   նկարագրված  է   Աստծո   արարչագործությունները՛   երկիր   մոլորակից  դուրս   եւ  ներս,  չնայած   այդ   բոլոր   իմաստությունները   վերցված  են   եղել   Շումեր-Աքադա-Բաբելական   աղբյուրներից,  այն   սեփականացնելով,   մատուցվել  են   յուրովի:
   Սակայն   Հին   կտակարանը   խորությամբ   ընթերգելու  դեպքում,  իրական   ճշմարտությունները,՛   թագնված  են   բառերի   եւ  նախադասությունների    ենթատեքստերի    մեջ:  Հայ  Քրիստոնյաի(արիա  Քրիստոնեություն)   համար,  հին  կտակարանը   արժեք  է  ներկայացնում   Ծննդոց  բաժինը,  մինչեւ   Նոյի   պատմությունը,  եւ     այն  պահը՛  երբ    թլպատվելով   Աբրամը՛  դառնում  է   Աբրահամ:

Ա-ՐԱՄ =1-8     ԱՎ-ՐԱՄ =4-8    այս   երկու  անունները՛  ըստ   Մաշտոցյան   գրերի   ունեն   արիական   ծագում,  կամ   աստվածածին:

ԱԲ-ՐԱՄ =3-8     ԱԲ-ՐԱ-ՀԱՄ =3-6-10    այս   երկուսի   դեպքում   արդեն,  անունները   ունեն   թե   հողածին    եւ  թե   արիածին    ծագում,  այսինքը   խաչասերված  են    հողածինը  եւ   արիածինը: 

Այժմ   երկու   մեջբերումներ  կատարենք   Նոր  եւ   Հին  կտակարաններից,  դեպքեր՛ որոնք   ժամանակագրական  առումով   տեղի  են  ունեցել   շատ   տարբեր   ժամանակներում,  սակայն    իմաստությամբ,   նրանց  մեջ  գոյություն  ունի  ուղիղ   կապ :

Նոր  Կտակարանից՛  ՅՈՎՀԱՆՆԵՍ 8  Յիսուսի  խոսքը    ուղղված    Հրյաներին:
«Եթե ես   փառավորում  եմ  իմ  անձը,  իմ   փառքը  ոչինչ   է.  Հայրն  է,  որ  ինձ   փառավորում  է,  եւ   որի  մասին   դուք   ասում   եք,  թե  մեր   Աստվածն  է.  ու  չեք   ճանաչում   նրան:Բայց   ես  ճանաչում  եմ  նրան.  եւ   եթե  ասեմ,  թե  նրան   չեմ  ճանաչում,  ձեզ   նման  ստախոս   կը  լինեմ:  Աբրահամը՛   ձեր   հայրը,  ցանկացավ   իմ  աշխարհը   գալու   օրը  տեսնել.  տեսավ   եւ   ուրախացավ»:  Հրյաները   նրան   ասացին.«Դեռ   հիսուն   տարեկան  չկաս   դու   եւ   Աբրահամի՞ն   ես  տեսել»:  Յիսուսը  նրանց   ասաց.«Ճշմարիտ   եմ  ասում  ձեզ,  ես   եմ,   նախքան   Աբրահամի   լինելը»:Նրանք   քարեր   վերցրեցին,  որ  գցեն   նրա   վրա,  բայց  Յիսուսը   խույս  տալով   հեռացավ   տաճարից:
  Եւ  այդպես   հրյաները   չհասկացան   Յիսուսի   իմաստուն   խոսքը՛  թե   ինչին  էր  վերաբերվում,  որովհետեւ   հողածին  մարդը՛  ստեղծվելով   նյութից,  նրա  համար   որպես   արժեք   առաջնայինը,  դա   նյութն  է   եւ  հետո   հոգեվոր   արժեքները:  Իսկ   Աստծո   որդիների   համար,  առաջնայինը,՛   նախ   եւ  առաջ  Ոգին  է,  այսինքն  Աստվածայինը,  կամ  ինֆորմացիան  որը,   գոյությւն  է   ունեցել   տիեզերքում,  մինչեւ   նյութի  գոյացումը:
Այդ   իսկ  պատճառով   մահից   հետո,   հողածին   մարդուն   նորից   հանձնում  են   հողին,  այսինքն   ֆիզիքականը՛   հողին,  իսկ   ամենա   կարեվոր  արժեքը՛   տիեզերքում՛   մարդու   Ոգին,   կամ   մարդկային   գիտակցությունը՛   կամ  ինֆորմացիան   վերադառնում  է   Հայրական   տուն,  որտեղից   տրվել  էր   ի   վերուստ:  Հավանաբար,  ճշմարիտ  են   Հնդ-արիացինները,  երբ   մարմինն  անգամ   չեն  վստահում   հողին,  այլ  այրելով,  նրանից   անջատված   էներգիան,  նույնպես   ծառայեցնում  են   Արեգակին:
Ա-ՐԱՄ=1-8    նշանակում  է   առաջին   արեւորդի,  իսկ  ԱՎ-ՐԱՄ=4-8     որտեղ   4-ը  խորհրդանշում  է   արիածին  մարդուն  եւ  քառակուսին,  իսկ  նրա  կրկնակին՛  8-ը  նշանակում  է   Է-ՈՒԹ-ՅՈՒՆ=7-7-5  կամ   մարդը՛   ՈՒԹյունից,  որի  խորհրդանիշն   է  ՈՒԹ  թեվանի   աստղը՛  կամ   արեգակը   խորհրդանշող,  ՎԱՀԱԳՆ   աստծո   աստղը:

  Վերոհիշյալ   խոհերը   փաստագրելու  նպատակով,  այժմ  մեջբերում  կատարենք   հին   կտակարանի՛  Ծննդոց  բաժնից:

Նոյից   հետո,  երբ  մարդիք  սկսեցին   բազմանալ   երկրի   վրա   եւ   դուստրեր   ունեցան,  Աստծո  որդիները,  տեսնելով  որ   մարդկանց    դուստրերը   գեղեցիկ  են,  կին   առան   նրանց,  ում  ընտրեցին:  Աստված  ասաց.«Իմ   ոգին  հավիտյան  թող  չմնա   այդ  մարդկանց   մեջ,  որովհետեւ  նրանք  մարմնավոր  են:  Նրանց  կյանքի  տեվողությունը  թող  լինի  հարյուր    քսան  տարի»:  Այդ   օրերին   հսկաներ   էին   ապրում   երկրի  վրա:  Երբ  Աստծո   որդիները   մարդկանց   դուստրերի  հետ   պառկեցին,  իրենց  համար  որդիներ   ծնեցին:  Նրանք   այն  հսկաներն  էին,  որոնք  հնուց   ի  վեր   անվանի  մարդիք  էին:

Ուշադրությամբ   զննելով   վերոհիշյալ   տողերը,  պարզ   նշմարվում  է  որ,  հողագնդի   վրա  մինչեւ   հողածին   մարդու  ստեղծումը,  երկրիս  վրա   ապրել  են   Աստծո  որդիները,  նրանցից   հետո   երբ   ստեղծվեցին  հողածին   մարդիք,  հետագայում   նրանց   դուստրերի՛  եւ   Աստծո  որդիների  խաչասերումից,  պետքե   առաջանային   մի  նոր   սերունդ,  որոնք  իրենց   մտավոր  եւ  ֆիզիքական  տվյալներով,  անպայմանորեն   պետքե   գերազանցեին   հողածին   մարդուն:  Այստեղ  արդեն,   իմաստավորվում  են   Յիսուսի  խոսքերը,  երբ   նա   դիմելով   հրյաներին  ասաց.«Ճշմարիտ  եմ  ասում  ձեզ,  ես  եմ,  նախքան   Աբրահամի  լինելը»: 
   Որովհետեվ   մինչեւ   հողածին  մարդու   ստեղծումը   երկիր  մոլորակի  վրա   ապրելիս  են   եղել   Աստծո  որդիները,  պատահական  չէ   երբ   մի  շարք   ազգերի   ավանդապատումների   եւ  դիցաբանություններում,  հիշատակվում  է  որ,  ժամանակին   երկիր  մոլորակի   վրա,  հողածին  մարդկանց   կողքին   ապրել  են   Աստվածները,  հետագայում   հեռանալով   երկիր   մոլորակից,  շարունակում  են   հետեվել,  այս   իրողության  մասին  են   պատմում   Նեպալից   մինչեւ   Հայկական   լեռնաշխարհը՛  այստեղից    ՇՈւմերյա,  մինչեւ   Հին  Եգիպտոս,  եւ  վերջապես  ներկայիս   Պերույի   տարածքներում   պահպանված   Աստվածների   թողած   հետքերը:

----------

E-la Via (10.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Նոյից   հետո,  երբ  մարդիք  սկսեցին   բազմանալ   երկրի   վրա   եւ   դուստրեր   ունեցան,  Աստծո  որդիները,  տեսնելով  որ   մարդկանց    դուստրերը   գեղեցիկ  են,  կին   առան   նրանց,  ում  ընտրեցին:  Աստված  ասաց.«Իմ   ոգին  հավիտյան  թող  չմնա   այդ  մարդկանց   մեջ,  որովհետեւ  նրանք  մարմնավոր  են:  Նրանց  կյանքի  տեվողությունը  թող  լինի  հարյուր    քսան  տարի»:  Այդ   օրերին   հսկաներ   էին   ապրում   երկրի  վրա:  Երբ  Աստծո   որդիները   մարդկանց   դուստրերի  հետ   պառկեցին,  իրենց  համար  որդիներ   ծնեցին:  Նրանք   այն  հսկաներն  էին,  որոնք  հնուց   ի  վեր   անվանի  մարդիք  էին:


 Ես այս տողերին անրադարձել եմ http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?4...B%D5%B6/page15
Բայց «Աստված ասաց...» այդպիսի բան չկա գրած այդ հատվածի մեջ ինչու ավելացրեցիր, հնարավոր ա որ կապ ունի բայց քանի որ այդ հատվածում չկա գրած ուրեմն պետք չի ավելացումներ կատարել,տեղից էլ էտ երեք նախադասությունների դասավորությունը սխալա:
Եթե չեմ սխալվում Նոյի տարիքը 800 ից անցել ա, դուրս ա գալիս ինքը Աստծո որդի ա համարվում, իսկ նրա տղաները հսկաներ, ճի՞շտ հասկացա:

----------


## սիսար

Արիադավանին:
Իրենց   արիադավան   հռչակած   մեր   հայրենակիցներին   կըխնդրէի     զուր  չփորձեն     հագնել    հնամաշ    եւ    իրենց   ժամանակը   ապրած    հեթանոսական    հոգեվոր   շապիկը,    այդ    հոգեւոր   ուղին    ներկայացնում    է    ԽՈՅԻ(բազմաստվածություն)    դարաշրջանը,    որը    ավարտվել    է   1   թվին,   այնուհետ   մինչ   20150    թվականը   գտնվում   ենք   ՁԿԱՆ(քրիստոնեություն)    համաստեղության    էներգետիկ    դաշտի   ներքո,    որից   հետո   սկիզբ   է    առնելու   ՋՐՀՈՍԻ    դարաշրջանը,    այնպես    որ   բոլոր  հոգեվոր   կամուրջները    դեպի   անցյալ    ժամանակները   այրված    են :  Խաթարե՞լ... 1700  տարիների   ընթացքում    ձեավորված    հայ   մարդու   ինքնությունը,    առնվազը    անմտություն   է:
Կառաջարկէի...  http://armsoul.com/index.php?topic=131.0
Փառք    եւ   պատիվ    մեր   հին   աստվածներին:
Մեր   ԱՐ-որդիների    հոգիները    որպես    ինֆորմացիա    կամ   էներգիա,    կերակուր    են   ԱՐԱՐ-իչ     Աստծո:   Հթանոսությունը   կամ   բազմաստվածությունը    որպես    հոգեւոր   ուղի     նման    է    այն    նամակի     ծրարի,     որի    վրա    նշված    են    բազմաթիվ    հասցեներ,    այդպիսի    նամակները   երբեք   չեն    գտնում    իրենց  իրական    տիրոջը:  

Ըստ    Մաշտոցյան    թագնագրերի՝     ԱՐ    բառարմատը   հավասար    է    33   թվի,     թիվ...որը    խորհրդանշում    է   քրիստոսին :
http://armsoul.com/index.php?topic=344.0

Նաեւ   կառաջարկէի    հետեվյալ    տեսանյութը:
http://rutube.ru/tracks/1004281.html...12f7f7e0ef5c07

----------


## Gayl

> Արիադավանին:
> Իրենց   արիադավան   հռչակած   մեր   հայրենակիցներին   կըխնդրէի     զուր  չփորձեն     հագնել    հնամաշ    եւ    իրենց   ժամանակը   ապրած    հեթանոսական    հոգեվոր   շապիկը,    այդ    հոգեւոր   ուղին    ներկայացնում    է    ՑՈՒԼԻ(բազմաստվածություն)    դարաշրջանը,    որը    ավարտվել    է   1   թվին,   այնուհետ   մինչ   20150    թվականը   գտնվում   ենք   ՁԿԱՆ(քրիստոնեություն)    համաստեղության    էներգետիկ    դաշտի   ներքո,    որից   հետո   սկիզբ   է    առնելու   ՋՐՀՈՍԻ    դարաշրջանը,    այնպես    որ   բոլոր  հոգեվոր   կամուրջները    դեպի   անցյալ    ժամանակները   այրված    են :





> արեգակնային համակարգը, նաեւ մարդ էակը իր գիտակցությամբ հայտվում են ՁԿԱն համաստեղության էներգետիկ դաշտի ազդեցության ներքո մինչեւ մ.թ 2125 թիվը, այնուհետ մենք հայտնվելու ենք ՋՐՀՈՍ-ի համաստեղության ազդեցության ոլորտում:


  Հիմա 2150 թե՞ 2125,ես գիտեի որ 2150,բայց ոնց հասկացա դու դեռ չես կողմնորոշվել:

----------


## սիսար

Նաեւ   կառաջարկէի   հետեվյալ    տեսանյութը
http://rutube.ru/tracks/1004281.html...12f7f7e0ef5c07

----------


## սիսար

> Հիմա 2150 թե՞ 2125,ես գիտեի որ 2150,բայց ոնց հասկացա դու դեռ չես կողմնորոշվել:


Հարգելի   հայրենակից    իրական   իմաստությունները   թողած   զուր   եք   ընկել   թվերի    հետեվից,    իրականում    երկու   թվերն   էլ   ճիշտ   են,   ավելի   ճշմարիտ   2125-2150   տարիներ   են   տեվում:
Ինչ   վերաբերվում   է   Ադամի   ապրած    տարեթվին,   նույնպես   արեվոր    չէ: 
Իրականում   երկրային    մարդկային    քաղաքակրթությունը(Ադամից  սկսած)   ներմուծված    է   արտերկրային   գերհզոր    քաղաքակրթությունների   կողմից,   աստվածաշնչում   այլաբանորեն      հիշատակվում   է   նրանց    մասին՛    նրանց    անվանելով    Աստծո   7   հրեշտակներ:    Նրանց    արարչական   գործողությունները    սկիզբ    են   առել   Եդեմական   դրախտից,   այնուհետ   Եգիպտոսում,   Նեպալում    եւ   վերջապես   նրանց    վերջին   հանգրվանն       եղել    երկայիս    Պերույի   տարածքները     որից    հետո    լքել    են   երկիր    մոլորակը:   Փորձեցի   ներկայացնել   համառոտ
http://rutube.ru/tracks/1252376.html...0b336709102c63

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ավետարանի ցավը տանեմ… մի հատ գիրք ա որ ոչ մեկ նույն ձևի չի հասկանում… ինչքան մարդ կա էնքան էլ մեկնաբանություններ

----------

Tig (11.01.2010), յոգի (04.01.2010)

----------


## յոգի

[QUOTE]


> Փառք եւ պատիվ մեր հին աստվածներին:
> Մեր ԱՐ-որդիների հոգիները որպես ինֆորմացիա կամ էներգիա, կերակուր են ԱՐԱՐ-իչ Աստծո: Հթանոսությունը կամ բազմաստվածությունը որպես հոգեւոր ուղի նման է այն նամակի ծրարի, որի վրա նշված են բազմաթիվ հասցեներ, այդպիսի նամակները երբեք չեն գտնում իրենց իրական տիրոջը:


Հարգելի Սիսար ինչպես կարող ես բացատրել ««ԱՐ-որդիների հոգիները որպես ինֆորմացիա կամ էներգիա, կերակուր են ԱՐԱՐ-իչ Աստծո:»» Ըստ քեզ կամ քո գիտելիքների, կարող էս ՞ բացատրել Արար-չի մասին, ո՞վ է Նա, որտեղ՞ է Նա, հոգիները ինչպես՞ են կերակուր դառնում Նրա համար, միյայն առանց թվերի... 



> Հթանոսությունը կամ բազմաստվածությունը որպես հոգեւոր ուղի նման է այն նամակի ծրարի, որի վրա նշված են բազմաթիվ հասցեներ, այդպիսի նամակները երբեք չեն գտնում իրենց իրական տիրոջը:


Հթանոսությունը կամ բազմաստվածությունը հեչ էլ հոգևոր ուղի չէ, որովհետև հետևորդները կամ երկրպագողները այդ աստվածների միշտ պահանջել են նյութական բարիքներ այդ աստվածներից, իսկ նամակները ճիշտ են հասցեագրված եղել, բայց տեղ չի հասել կամ հասնում, որովհետև կապը կդրվել է մարդու և աստվածների միջև...
հարգանքներս...

----------


## յոգի

http://www.youtube.com/Fedayi01#p/a/u/0/jwb87p7MJDM
Ինչքանով՞ է ճիշտ...
http://www.youtube.com/Fedayi01#p/a/f/2/LcwbMva0iXU

----------

My World My Space (16.01.2010)

----------


## Հայ Արիադավան

Հատուկ սիսարին

Մի բան խորհուրդ կտամ միայն: Այլապես երկար-բարակ գրելուց հետո այստեղ ջնջվում ու հանվում են մեր նյութերը: Հին ու նոր կտակարանները կամ Բիբլիա-Աստվածաշունչը դեռ մի որոշ ժամանակ էլ ,,կքաշեն,, մեր ժողովրդին, սակայն ,,ամեն բան վերադառնում է ի շրջանս յուր,,…
Հայ Աստվածների կամ Հայոց Ինքնության մասին էլ կարդացեք www.hayary.org կայքում ու այնտեղից էլ մտեք ,,Վահագնականչ,, կայքը եվ կգտնեք շատ հարցերի պատասխաններ: 
Նայեք նաեւ ՀԱՄ առաջնորդ Արմեն Ավետիսյանի ,,Մեկարարչական Հայ Աստվածները,, կամ ,,Ազգային Ինքնություն,, հոդվածաշարը ,,Լուսանցք,, թերթում: Այս թերթի նյութերը կան նաեւ վերոնշյալ կայքերում, կան նաեվ PDF տարբերակները: Հայոց հավատի եւ արարչականության թեմաներով շատ նյութեր կկարդաք այդտեղ: Այդ ամենը նորից երկար գրելու փոխարեն ու ջնջվելու վտանգի առկայությամբ եմ խորհուրդ տալիս, այլապես դրանք ես էլ կդնեմ այստեղ…
Հետաքրքիր են նաեւ իմաստասեր Սերգեյ Մանուկյանի նյութերը, մի խոսքով www.hayary.org եվ ,,Վահագնականչ,, կայքերում կա բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները…

----------


## E-la Via

"Հին կտակարան"-ում Հիսուսի ծնունդի մասին մարգարեություն չլինելու վերաբերյալ Հայ Արիադավանի նյութում  բերված փաստարկները բավականին համոզիչ են, և կարծում եմ դրանք հերքելով կամ մեկնաբանմամբ պետք է զբաղվի եկեղեցին: Չնայած որ ես համոզված եմ, որ թե Աստվածաշնչում, թե Վեդաներում նշված մարգարեությունները հենց Հիսուսի մասին է: 
Բայց ես միայն մի բան չեմ հասկանում. փաստն այն է, որ Հիսուսն  եղել, նա հենց Աստվածայի սերն էր  մարմնավորում, և եկել էր մեզ սովորեցնելու հենց դա: Բայց դարեր շարունակ այքան են փոխվել նրա խոսքերը, նրա ուսմունքը այնքան վերափոխությունների է ենթարկվել, որ դժվարացել է Նրան ճանաչելը, Նրա ճշմարիտ խոսքը տարբերելը, որը հազարամյակներ շարունակ ահա այսպիսի վիճաբանությունների առիթ է դարձել: Մարդիկ կարող են բազմաթիվ թե կողմ, թե դեմ փաստարկներ բերել այս թեմայի վերաբերյալ, բայց դրանից ի՞նչն է փոխվելու: Կոնկրետ իմ համար միևնույնն է, արդյոք Նա ծնվել է Կույսից և Սուրբ Հոգուց, թե Հովսեփի զավակն է, թե սոմատի վիճակում գտնվող մարգարեներից է, որոնք երբեմն-երբեմն դուրս են գալիս այդ վիճակից, մարդկությանը օգնելու համար: Նորից եմ ասում, փաստն այն է, որ Նա եղել է և մարդկության տվել է նախադեպը չունեցող հոգևոր  մի ուսմունք: Եվ այստեղ Հայ Արիադավան Ձեզ հարց եմ ուղում.
-Ի՞նչ եք ստանալու Հիսուսի ծննդյան մասին մարգարեություններ լինել կամ չլինելը ապացուցելով: 
Եթե ցանկանում եք այս փաստերը միայն  հասու դարձնել լայն հասարակությանը, լա՛վ, բայց եթե ուզում եք սրանով մերժել Հիսուսի ուսմունքը, կասկածներ սերմանել մարդկանց սրտերում և դրանով նրանց տանել դեպի հեթանոսություն, դեպի հայ աստվածները, կարծում եմ զուր ջանքեր եք գործադրում: Ճիշտ է ես այնքան էլ ծանոթ չեմ  բազմաստվածությանը, բայց մի բանում համոզված եմ, որ մենք հոգևոր զարգացման դեպի ետ տանող հոգևոր ուղի չենք բռնի: Մենք կարող ենք միայն օգտվել բազմաստվածության ժամանակնների իմաստությունից, սովորենք սիրել Հիսուսի նման և անցնել նոր գիտակցության, փորձել մոտենալ Աստվածային գիտակցությանը:
Կարծում եմ եկել է ժամանակը սինթեզելու, միավորելու բոլոր ուսմունքները, կրոնները ու ստեղծելու մի ամբողջական "կրոն", որը կմիավորի բոլորին: Եվ դրա համար պետք չէ փնտրել և գտնել մեկս մյուսի թերությունները, այլ հարկավոր է միմյանց օգնել, միմյանց հետ կիսվել կուտակված  իմաստությամբ և ստեղծել նորը:

----------

Tig (14.01.2010), յոգի (14.01.2010)

----------


## յոգի

[QUOTE]


> "-Ի՞նչ եք ստանալու Հիսուսի ծննդյան մասին մարգարեություններ լինել կամ չլինելը ապացուցելով: 
> Եթե ցանկանում եք այս փաստերը միայն հասու դարձնել լայն հասարակությանը, լա՛վ, բայց եթե ուզում եք սրանով մերժել Հիսուսի ուսմունքը, կասկածներ սերմանել մարդկանց սրտերում և դրանով նրանց տանել դեպի հեթանոսություն, դեպի հայ աստվածները, կարծում եմ զուր ջանքեր եք գործադրում: Ճիշտ է ես այնքան էլ ծանոթ չեմ բազմաստվածությանը, բայց մի բանում համոզված եմ, որ մենք հոգևոր զարգացման դեպի ետ տանող հոգևոր ուղի չենք բռնի: Մենք կարող ենք միայն օգտվել բազմաստվածության ժամանակնների իմաստությունից, սովորենք սիրել Հիսուսի նման և անցնել նոր գիտակցության, փորձել մոտենալ Աստվածային գիտակցությանը:
> Կարծում եմ եկել է ժամանակը սինթեզելու, միավորելու բոլոր ուսմունքները, կրոնները ու ստեղծելու մի ամբողջական "կրոն", որը կմիավորի բոլորին: Եվ դրա համար պետք չէ փնտրել և գտնել մեկս մյուսի թերությունները, այլ հարկավոր է միմյանց օգնել, միմյանց հետ կիսվել կուտակված իմաստությամբ և ստեղծել նորը:


way ջան, համամիտ եմ և թույլ տուր մի բան ավելացնեմ, ցանկացած Հոգևոր Առաջնորդ ուղարկված է Գերագույն Աստծո կողմից, երբ Երկրի մի որևե մասում Կրոնի անկում է տեղի ունենում, օրինակ՛ Հիսուսը հայտնության եկավ Երուսաղեմ, որովհետև տեղի ««հոգևորականները»» մոռացել էին Հոգևորական լինելու նպատակը և շահագործում էին հասարակ ժողովրդին, որը իր հերթին շատ անկրթված էր... Նույնը Մուհամեդը, նա էլ մի կրոն ստեղծեց, որը համապատասխանում էր այդ տեղամասի ժողովրդին, նույնը Բուդհան, նա էլ փորձեց դադարեցնել կենդանիների անկապ սպանությունը, որը կատարվում էր ««վեդաների անվան տակ»» որպես զոհաբերություն աստվածներին, և Նա հերքեց վեդաները և Աստծո գոյությունը և փոխարենը ուսուցանեց Հոգևոր ուսմունք, բայց ծածկված աթեիստական գաղափարախոսության տակ... Ինչ վերաբերվում է Հայ աստվածներին, ապա նման տերմին գոյություն չունի, ««հայ աստված»» կամ ««հայ քրիստոնյա»» ««հայ արիացի»», սրանք պարզապես պիտակավորումներ են, ««թանկառժեք»», որով փորվում են տարբերվել մնացածներից, իրենց աառաջինը, ամենալավը և ամենաիրականը համարելով, բայց նրանց խոսքերից մեկ ուրիշ բան էս հասկանում, գոռոզություն, ագրեսյա, թշնամանք իրար նկատմամբ, չնայած, որ նույն ազգն էնք...
Ոչ ոք չի կարող Աստվածներին կամ Գերագույն Աստծուն սեփականացնել  և համարել իրենը... Ամեն ինչ և ամեն ոք Գերագույնին է պատկանում, որովհետև Նա է Ամենինչի սկզբնաղբյուրը... Ազգությունը, Ռասսան, գույնը ոչ մի կապ չունեն, կարևորը Որակն է, որակով է մարդ համարվում մարդ...

----------

E-la Via (15.01.2010), Tig (15.01.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

Մի բան կասեմ միայն, հրեաների պես խորամանկ ազգը կարող էր միայն ստեղծել կրոն, իրեն ներկայացներ որպես զոհ, ու այդ կրոնը փաթաթեր ամբողջ աշխարհի վզին: դա հրեական քաղքականության մի մասնիկն է միայն: Ինչպես նաև հոլոքոստը, որը չի եղել, այլ ստեղծվել  է հատուկ, որպես զոհ ներկայացնելու համար հրեաներին:

Երբ Ստալինը իմացավ, որ Միջագետքում ստեղծվելու է հրեական պետությունը, նա միայն ծանր հոգոց հանեց ու ասաց. "Հավերժ կորավ խաղաղությունը միջագետքում...."

Հ.Գ  Չնայած այս ամենին, ես հավատում եմ աստծուն, քանզի աստված նախ և առաջ իմ խիղճն է ու իմ բարոյականությունը:

Դեռ ՄԹԱ 390-ականներին Էպիկուրն ասել էր. "Եթե անգամ աստվածներ չկան, նրանց պետք էր ստեղծել մարդուն մարդ պահելու համար":

----------

Gayl (15.01.2010), Tig (15.01.2010), յոգի (14.01.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

Իսկ բոլոր տեսակ քարոզներին ու աստվածաշնչի մեկնություններին վերաբերում եմ սառը, քանի որ  հենց աստվածաշնչում ասված է "Զգուշացեք սուտ մարգարեներից, որոնք կգան իմ անունով......."

----------


## Շինարար

> Մի բան կասեմ միայն, հրեաների պես խորամանկ ազգը կարող էր միայն ստեղծել կրոն, իրեն ներկայացներ որպես զոհ, ու այդ կրոնը փաթաթեր ամբողջ աշխարհի վզին: դա հրեական քաղքականության մի մասնիկն է միայն: *Ինչպես նաև հոլոքոստը, որը չի եղել, այլ ստեղծվել  է հատուկ, որպես զոհ ներկայացնելու համար հրեաներին:*
> 
> Երբ Ստալինը իմացավ, որ Միջագետքում ստեղծվելու է հրեական պետությունը, նա միայն ծանր հոգոց հանեց ու ասաց. "Հավերժ կորավ խաղաղությունը միջագետքում...."
> 
> Հ.Գ  Չնայած այս ամենին, ես հավատում եմ աստծուն, քանզի աստված նախ և առաջ իմ խիղճն է ու իմ բարոյականությունը:
> 
> Դեռ ՄԹԱ 390-ականներին Էպիկուրն ասել էր. "Եթե անգամ աստվածներ չկան, նրանց պետք էր ստեղծել մարդուն մարդ պահելու համար":


 :Shok:  Եղբայր, ինչպե՞ս թե հոլոքոստը չի եղել, խնդրում եմ ավելի մանրամասն այդ մասին, առաջին անգամ եմ լսում նման բան: Անհիմն նման բան ասել չի կարելի, պատկերացրու, երբ ասում են, թե Մեծ Եղեռնը չի եղել, կոնկրետ ես դա դիտարկում եմ որպես անարգանք մեր ամբողջ ազգին, զոհերի հիշատակին, նրանց սերունդներին, որ պահում են այդ հիշատակը… Մանավանդ ինձ ապշեցրեց քո այն արտահայտությունը, թե չի եղել, այլ ստեղծվել է հատուկ, հիմա եղե՞լ է, թե՞ չէ, կամ ստեղծվել է, բայց չի եղե՞լ, չեմ հասկանում :Xeloq:

----------


## My World My Space

> Եղբայր, ինչպե՞ս թե հոլոքոստը չի եղել, խնդրում եմ ավելի մանրամասն այդ մասին, առաջին անգամ եմ լսում նման բան: Անհիմն նման բան ասել չի կարելի, պատկերացրու, երբ ասում են, թե Մեծ Եղեռնը չի եղել, կոնկրետ ես դա դիտարկում եմ որպես անարգանք մեր ամբողջ ազգին, զոհերի հիշատակին, նրանց սերունդներին, որ պահում են այդ հիշատակը… Մանավանդ ինձ ապշեցրեց քո այն արտահայտությունը, թե չի եղել, այլ ստեղծվել է հատուկ, հիմա եղե՞լ է, թե՞ չէ, կամ ստեղծվել է, բայց չի եղե՞լ, չեմ հասկանում


Նախ հոլոքոստի զոհերը 6միլիոն չեն, ինչպես դա ասում են հրեաները,2 Գերմանական ճամբարներում եղել են մի քնի գազային խցիկներ,ուստի 3 միլիոն մարդու գազային խցիկներում սպանելը ռեալ չի, և երրորդ այդ ամենը պլանավորել և իրականացրել են հենց հրեաները, իրենց որպես զոհ ներկայացնելու և պահանջներ դնելու համար: Քեզ թվում ա ինչի մինչև հիմա չեն ընդունում հայոց մեծ եղեռնը,որպեսզի իրանք լինեն միակը....


Հ.Գ. նյութերը  կգտնեմ, կտրամադրեմ կտենաք.....

----------


## Շինարար

> Նախ հոլոքոստի զոհերը 6միլիոն չեն, ինչպես դա ասում են հրեաները,2 Գերմանական ճամբարներում եղել են մի քնի գազային խցիկներ,ուստի 3 միլիոն մարդու գազային խցիկներում սպանելը ռեալ չի, և երրորդ այդ ամենը պլանավորել և իրականացրել են հենց հրեաները, իրենց որպես զոհ ներկայացնելու և պահանջներ դնելու համար: Քեզ թվում ա ինչի մինչև հիմա չեն ընդունում հայոց մեծ եղեռնը,որպեսզի իրանք լինեն միակը....
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ. նյութերը  կգտնեմ, կտրամադրեմ կտենաք.....


Քեզ թվում ա, որ թուրքերը քիչ նյութ են կարողանում մոգոնել՝ ապացուցելու, թե մեծ եղեռնը չի եղել… Միգուցե միակը լինելու ձգտումը կա, միգուցե ոչ թե վեց այլ հինգ կամ մեկ միլիոն են եղել զոհերը, միգուցե այդ հոլոքոստի կազմակերպիչների մեջ եղել են նաև պիղծ հրեաներ, բայց ասել, որ չի եղել, ասել, որ իրենք են իրենց կոտորել, չգիտեմ, ես չեմ ընդունում…

----------


## My World My Space

բայց էստեղ հետաքրքիրն էն ա,որ այսօր չկան Ֆաշիստական Գերմանիայի հետևորդներ,ու նրանց ասածները ոչ ոք չի հերքում.....

Իսկ Թուրքիայի պարագայում վերջիվերջո կա հայաստան....

----------


## My World My Space

Ամեն դեպքում իմացի որ հենց հրեաներն են իրականացրել հոլոքոստը,օգտվելով առիթից.....
Հրեաները որպես ազգ,պատրաստ են ամեն զոհողության, իրենց նպատակին հասնելու համար.....
Նրանց մոտ ի տարբերություն մեզ շատ ուժեղ են ազգային պրիորիտետները,որպես օրնակ ասեմ, թե *ինչ դաժան օրենք ընդունեցին հրեաները 1980 թվականին:* Օրենքն ասում էր` ,«որ հրեան էլ իր հանգուցյալ կնոջ, ամուսնու, եղբոր, որևէ հարազատի գերեզմանին ծաղիկ դնի, կդավաճանի մոլորակի բոլոր հրեաներին: *Ծաղկի փողը պետք է ուղարկել Իսրայել» …* Այդպես էլ անում են մինչ օրս: Գոնե ես, չեմ տեսել,որ հրեան ծաղիկ դնի հարազատի գերեզմանին: Նույնիսկ թաղման եմ ներկա եղել:


Ի տարբերություն հրեաների մեր "Ավանդական" կուսակցությունները փոխանակ իրար հետ մի ճակատով թուրքերի դեմ դուրս գային /ազգային պրիորիտետ չկար /,իրար միս էին ուտում, նույնիսկ զինված: Ի դեպ հիմա էլ մեր հին ընկեր դաշնակցությունը դրանով ա ազբաղված:


Հ.Գ. փորձի google.ru-ում փնտրել был ли на самом деле олокост?
Տես ինչեր ա բերում,ու էդ էլ նույն քաղաքականության արդյունքն ա......

----------


## E-la Via

My World My Space նախ հոլոքոստը այս թեմայի հետ կապ չունի, համ էլ կյանքումս ավելի մեծ անհեթեթությու չէի լսել: Դու ինչ փաստեր էլ այստեղ ներկայացնես, դրանք չեն կարող ինձ համոզել, որ հոլոքոստ չի եղել, ինչպես այստեղ են բերվում փաստարկներ, որոնք ուզում են համոզել, որ Հիսուսի մասին մարգարեություններ չեն եղել, այնպես էլ դու կարող ես ինչ-որ տվյալներ բերել ու փորձել դրանում մեզ համոզել: Քո գրածներում միայն ագրեսիա ու արհամարհանք եմ տեսնում հրեա ազգի նկատմամբ: Միայն ցավում եմ այսպիսի մտքերի ու համոզմունքների համար:

----------


## My World My Space

չէ Way ջան, ես միայն հարգանք ունեմ հրեաների նկատմամբ, որպես ազգի..... հալալ ա իրանց, էն ինչ արել են ու անում են, մենք դեռ շատ խակ ենք որ հասնենք նրանց.....

----------


## Jarre

> Եթե Հովսեփը Հիսուսի կենսաբանական հայրը չէր, բայց միայն Մարիամի ամուսինը, ինչպես Մատթէոսի 1:16-ն ու 1:18-ն են ասում, ուրեմն Մատթէոսի 1:1-16-ը չէ եւ չի կարող լինել Յիսուս Քրիստոսի ազգաբանությունը: Բայց եթե Հովսեփը Հիսուսի կենսաբանական հայրն է, ինչպես կիրառվում է ուրիշ տեղերում, այդ դեպքում կույսից ծնվելը հակասություն է:





> Հետեւաբար Հիսուս չէր կարող սերած լինել Դավթից եւ միեւնույն ժամանակ ծնվել կույսից:





> Ամենակարեւորը, եթե Հիսուսը ծնվել էր կույսից եւ, հետեւաբար, չէր սերել Դավթից, այդ դեպքում Պետրոսի խոսքերը Գործք 2:29-30 սխալ են- 29Ով եղբայրներ, պէտք է վստահութեամբ ասել Դաւիթ նահապետի մասին, որ ե՛ւ մեռաւ, ե՛ւ թաղուեց, ու նրա գերեզմանը կայ մեր մէջ մինչեւ այսօր. 30բայց որովհետեւ նա մարգարէ էր եւ գիտէր, որ Աստուած նրան երդուելով խոստացաւ նրա որովայնի պտղից մէկին նստեցնել իր գահի վրայ:
> Եթե Հիսուսը Աստծո որդին էր "Սուրբ Հոգի"-ի միջոցով, ինչպես գրված է Մատթէոսի 1:18-20-ում, ապա Հիսուսը կամ Քրիստոսը չէ, կամ էլ Եհովա Աստվածը սուտ երդում տվել էր Դավիթին: Կամ էլ Հիսուսը Հովսեփի որդին է, Դավթի որդին, Աբրահամի որդին եւ, հետեւաբար, կարող Է լինել "Քրիստոսը", բայց այդ դեպքում, չի կարող լինել Աստծո որդին "Սուրբ Հոգի"-ից եւ ծնված լինել կույսից:


Հարգելի Հայ Արիադավան։  Շնորհակալություն հետաքրքիր թեմայի համար և որ ցանկություն առաջացրեցիք ևս մեկ անգամ ուսումնասիրելու այս հարցը։

Բայց կարծում եմ, որ թեման կարելի էր գոնե հարցի տեսքով ձևակերպել, քանի որ պնդման համար հիմնավոր փաստարկներ չեն բերվում թեմայում։

Մեկնաբանությունը գրի առնելուց մոռացել եք նշել մի քանի շատ կարևոր մանրամասներ, որ կարծում եմ դուք (կամ եթե սա ձեր խոսքերը չեն, ապա՝ հեղինակը), հաշվի առնելով ձեր/իր գրածները պիտի որ ծանոթ լինեիք/եր։

Հիսուսի սերնդաբանությունը կարելի է ստուգել ոչ թե Աստվածաշնչի միայն մեկ գրքի մեջ այլ մի քանի գրքեր իրար համեմատելով՝ Ծննդոց և Հռութ (այս գրքերը իրար լրացնելով տալիս են Ադամից–Դավիթ սերնդաբանությունը), Ա Մնացորդաց 1, 2, 3 գլուխներ, Մատթեոս 1 գլուխ և Ղուկաս 3 գլուխ։

Այս գրքերը քննելով, որոնք ի դեպ հիմնված են եղել արխիվների սերնդաբանական փաստաթղթերի վրա, հստակորեն կարելի է ասել, որ Հիսուսը եղել է Դավթի սերնդից։

1) Աստվածաշունչը հստակ ցույց է տալիս Հիսուսի Դավթի սերնդից լինելու թե՛ _բնական_ և թե՛ *իրավական* հիմքերը։

Ինչպե՞ս։

Ձեր մեկնաբանության մեջ նշած Մատթեոս գրքի հեղինակը՝ Մատթեոս առաքյալը, ցույց է տալիս Հիսուսի Դավթի սերդնից լինելու _իրավական_ հիմքը՝ Հիսուսի խորթ հայրը Դավթի սերնդից էր, ուստի իրավաբանորեն Հիսուսը ուներ բոլոր իրավունքները համարվելու Դավթի սերնդի անդամ։  Իսկ Ղուկաս ավետարանագիրը նշում է Հիսուսի Դավթի սերնդից լինելու _բնական_ հիմքը՝ Հիսուսի մայրը՝ Մարիամը, նույնպես Դավթի սերնդից էր։

Այլ կերպ ասած Մատթեոսը ներկայացնում է Հիսուսի սերնդաբանությունը հայրական կողմից, իսկ Ղուկասը՝ մայրական։

Սակայն եթե կարդաք Ղուկաս գիրքը, կստեղծվի այնպիսի տպավորություն, թե այնտեղել է խոսում Հովսեփի ծնունդի մասին, քանի որ Ղուկաս 3։23 կարծես թե խոսում է այն մասին թե ում որդին էր Հովսեփը։  Բայց Մատթեոս գրքի հետ համեմատությունը ցույց է տալիս հակառակը։  Ղուկաս 3։23–ում գրված է. «Եւ ինքն Յիսուս սկսած էր երեսուն տարեկանի չափ լինել, որ ինչպէս կարծվում էր, Յովսէփի որդին էր. եւ նա _Հեղիին_»։  Այստեղ գրված է, որ Հովսեփի հոր անունն էր Հեղի։  Սակայն Մատթեոս 1։16–ում գրված է, որ «_Յակոբը_ ծնեց Յովսէփին»։  Շատերի համար սա նույնպես հակասություն է։

Սակայն, ինչպես դուք արդեն նշել եք ձեր մեկնաբանության մեջ, նման հարցեր քննարկելիս շատ կարևոր է ուշադրություն դարձնել բնագիր լեզվի բառերին։  Եվ այսպես, եբրայերեն «բէն» և հունարեն «հույոս» բառերը, որոնք այս համետեքստերում թարգմանվել են «որդի» բառով, ունեն մի քանի իմաստներ և չեն վերաբերում միայն հարազատ՝ արյունակից որդուն։ Օրինակ դրանք կարող են վերաբերել՝ որդեգրած տղային (Ելից 2։10; Հովհաննես 1։15), թոռանը կամ ծոռանը (Ելից 1։7; Բ Մնացորդաց 35։14; Երեմիա 35։16; Մատթեոս 12։23) կամ էլ փեսային, ինչպես հենց Ղուկաս 3։23–ի պարագայում է։ Փաստորեն Ղուկաս 3–րդ գլխի սերնդաբանությունը Հովսեփի աներոջ սերնդաբանությունն է (որի փեսան էր Հովսեփը), այսինքն Մարիամի սերնդաբանությունը։

Այն որ դա անկասկած փաստ է, և ոչ թե իմ ֆանտազիայի արդյունքը, ինչպես երբեմն սովորենք անել մենք մարդիկս «ապացուցելու» համար մեր կասկածելի տեսակետները, կարող ենք տեսնել, թե ինչպես է այս բառը գործածվում մեկ այլ մարդու առնչությամբ։ Ա Մնացորդաց 3։17–ում ասվում է. «Եւ Յեքոնիայի որդիքը՝ Ասիր, նորա որդին՝ Սաղաթիէլ»։ Համաձայն այս համարի Սաղաթիելի հայրը Ասիրն է։ Սակայն նույն մարդու մասին Ղուկաս 3։27–ում գրված է. «եւ նա Սաղաթիէլի. եւ նա Նէրէիի»։  Այստեղ էլ ասում է, որ Սաղաթիելը Նէրէիի որդին է։  Փաստորեն Սաղաթիելը Ասիրի _որդին_ էր և Նէրէիի _փեսան_, սակայն Ղուկասում նրա մասին գրված է որպես որդու։

Փաստորեն Աստվածաշնչում գրի առնված սերնդաբանական տեղեկությունները տալիս են առնվազն 2 հիմնական ապացույց, որ Հիսուսը Դավթի սերնդից էր՝ 1) _արյունակացական_, քանի որ Մարիամը սերում էր Դավիթի ցեղից և 2) *իրավաբանական*, քանի որ նրա խորթ հայրը՝ Հովսեփը նույնպես Դավթի սերնդից էր։

2) Իրականում Մատթեոսը չի էլ նշել, թե Հովսեփը Հիսուսի հայրն է և որ նա այդպիսով է դառնում Դավթի սերնդից։  Խնդրում եմ ուշադիր կարդացեք Մատթեոս 1։16–ը. «Յակոբը ծնեց Յովսէփին *Մարիամի մարդին*, *որից* _ծնուեցաւ Յիսուսը_, որ ասվում է Քրիստոս»։  Ուշադրություն դարձրեք, որ Մատթեոսը չի ասում, թե՝ «Հովսեփը դարձավ Հիսուսի հայրը», այլ փոխարենը ասում է՝ «Հակոբը ծնեց Հովսեփին Մարիամի մարդուն, որն էլ՝ Մարիամը, ծնեց Հիսուսին»։





> Նույնիսկ առանց հղում անելու "հին կտակարան"-ին, արդեն կանգնում ենք մի խնդրի առաջ. Նրան չկոչեցին էմմանուէլ, այլ Եշուա, որ նշանակում է փրկություն, որ թարգմանվելով վերածվեց եւ եղավ Հիսուս: Այն փաստը, որ Էմմանուել նշանակում է Աստուած մեզ հետ, ոչինչ չի նշանակում, եբրայերենի, ինչպես նաեւ արաբերենի մեջ կան հարյուրավոր անուններ, որոնք ընդգրկում են աստված բառը ուղղակի կամ ներիմաստով: Ավելին, "Նոր կտակարան"-ում ոչ մի տեղ չենք հանդիպում, որ Հիսուսին դիմեն որպես Էմմանուել:


Էմմանուէլը Հիսուսի մարգարեական անուն–տիտղոսներից ընդամենը մեկն է։ Հետաքրքիր է, որ նույն ձևով Հիսուսը կոչվում է «Լոգոս»՝ «Բան» (Հովհաննես 1։1)՝ «խոսք», բայց նրան երբեք չեն անվանել այդ անուն–տիտղոսով։

Հիսուսը նաև կոչված է «Արխէգոս», որը հայերեն թարգմանվել է, որպես «կեանքի Առաջնորդ» (Գործք Առաքելոց 3։15)։ Բայց Հիսուսին երբեք չեն դիմել այս անունով։ (Հիսուսի այլ անուններին և տիտղոսներին կարող ես ծանոթանալ  հեղինակավոր գիտական աշխատություններից մեկում Vine's Complete Expository Dictionary of Old and New Testament Words)

Աստված նույնպես ունեցել է բազմաթիվ տիտղոս–անուններ, բայց նրան միշտ անվանել են իր անունով՝ Եհովա։

Ուրիշ անուններ էլ կան, որոնք տրվել են Հիսուսին, սակայն նա ոչ մի տեղ այդպես չի կոչվում։ Օրինակ նույն Եսայա 9։6–ում գրված է Հիսուսի անուններից ևս մի քանիսը. «նորա անունը կ’կոչուի Սքանչելի, Խորհրդական, Հզօր Աստուած, Յաւիտենականութեան Հայր, Խաղաղութեան իշխան»։ Այս անուններից և ոչ մեկը չի տրվել Մարիամի որդուն՝ Հիսուսին, սակայն դրանք բնորոշել են նրա կատարած դերը։

Էմմանուէլ բառը գործածվել է որպես վստահեցում, որ Աստված չի թողնի իր ժողովրդին։ Օրինակ Եսայա 8։10–ը. «Խորհուրդ հնարեցէք, բայց պիտի խափանուի. խօսեցէք խօսք, բայց պիտի չ’հաստատուի. որովհետեւ *Աստուած մեզ հետ է* [Էմանուէլ]»։ Այսպիսով, Հիսուսին Էմանուէլ կոչելը լինելու էր որպես վստահեցում, որ Աստված միշտ լինելու է իր ծառաների հետ։

Փաստորեն, սրանք մարգարեական անուններ են, որոնք պետք է բնորոշեին նրա կատարած գործերը և նրան՝ որպես անհատականություն։ Ինչպես տեսաք, այս մեթոդը գործածվում է Աստվածաշնչում և այն, որ նա երբեք չի անվանվել Էմմանուել չի նշանակում, որ դա սխալ մարգարեություն էր։






> Եսայի գրքի 7-րդ գլխի 14-րդ համարում՝ "Ահա կոյսը պիտի յղիանայ եւ մի որդի պիտի ծնի":
> 
> Նախ անդրադառնալով բովանդակությանը` հարկ է նշել, որ "կույս" բառը թարգմանվել է եբրայերեն ալմահ բառից, որ նշանակում է "ջահել կին" եւ անպայման չի նշանակում կույս. ամենաճիշտ բառը նկարագրելու երբեւիցե սեռային հարաբերություն չունեցած աղջկան` բետուլա-ն է: Եթե Եսային ուզում էր, որ մենք հասկանաք, թե կույս մի աղջիկ երեխա էր ունենալու, իր տրամադրության տակ ուներ շատ ավելի հարմար բառ, նկատի առնելով նաեւ, որ այս եզակի դեպք էր լինելու բոլոր մարդկանց բոլոր ժամանակների համար. ինչպես կարող էր մարդկանց անորոշության մատնել եւ կասկածների տեղիք տալ: Ավելին, Եթե Աստված իրոք ուզում էր մարդկանց համոզել, որ Հիսուսը իսկականն է, եզակին, անկրկնելին, արդյո՞ք չԷր մղելու Եսայուն, որ լիներ ավելի հստակ` օգտագործելով ավելի դիպուկ բառ հաղորդելու մեծագույն մարգարեությունը:


Բերվածը փաստարկ չէ, քանի որ Աստվածաշնչում բազմաթիվ անգամներ այդ բառը գործածվել է հենց կույսի առնչությամբ։ Օրինակ կարող ես համեմատել Ծննդոց 24։43–ը «Ահա ես ջրի աղբիւրի մօտ կ’կանգնեմ. եւ լինի այն *աղջիկը* [ալմահ], որ ջուր քաշելու գայ, եւ ես նորան ասեմ թէ Ինձ քո սափորիցը մի քիչ ջուր խմեցրու», Ծննդոց 24։16–ի հետ «Եւ աղջիկը մի շատ գեղեցիկ տեսքով *կոյս* էր [բետուլա], եւ մարդ նորան գիտեցած չէր. եւ նա իջաւ աղբիւրը, եւ իր սափորը լցրեց ու վեր գնաց»։ Փաստորեն Աբրահամի ծառան «ալմահ» ասելով նկատի ուներ հենց «բետուլա»–ն, ճիշտ ինչպես այսօր հայերենում, հաշվի առնելով համատեքստը ասելով «աղջիկ», նկատի ունեն հենց «կույս լինելը»։

Սաղմոս 68։25–ում նույնպես նկատի ունի կույսերին, սակայն կրկին գործածվում է «ալմահ» բառը։






> Գալով ենթատեքստին` պատմությունը հետեւյալն է - Սիրիայի թագավորը եւ Իսրայելի թագավորը միասին սկսել են պատերազմ Հրեաստանի թագավոր Ահազի դեմ եւ իրենց բանակներով առաջանում են դեպի Երուսաղեմ: Այստեղ փակագծերը բացելով ասեմ, որ Սողոմոնի մահից հետո, Հրեական պետությունը բաժանվեց 2 միապետությունների. մեկը կոչվում էր Հուդայի թագավորություն, որի մայրաքաղաքը Երուսաղեմն էր, իսկ մյուսը կոչվում էր Իսրայելի թագավորություն եւ որի մայրաքաղաքը Սամարիան էր:


Կարծում եմ, որ հանուն արդարության պետք է նաև նշեիք, որ սա էլ է մարգարեության կատարում, քանի որ կատարվեց Գ Թագավորաց 11։29-32–ի մարգարեությունը. «29 Եւ եղաւ երբոր Յերոբովամը դուրս ելաւ Երուսաղէմից, այն ժամանակ նորան գտաւ ճանապարհին Սիլոնացի Աքիա մարգարէն, եւ նա մի նոր վերարկու էր հագել. եւ նորանք երկուսն էլ մինակ էին դաշտումը։ 30 Եւ Աքիան նորա վերայի նոր վերարկուից բռնեց եւ ճղոտեց տասնեւերկու կտոր արաւ նորան։ 31 Եւ Յերոբովամին ասեց. Քեզ համար տասը կտորը վեր առ. որովհետեւ այսպէս է ասում Իսրայէլի Տէր Աստուածը. *Ահա ես պիտի պատառեմ թագաւորութիւնը Սողոմոնի ձեռիցը եւ քեզ տամ տասը ցեղը. 32 Իսկ մէկ ցեղը նորան կ’լինի իմ ծառայ Դաւիթի պատճառով* եւ Իսրայէլի բոլոր ցեղերից իմ ընտրած Երուսաղէմ քաղաքի պատճառով»։






> Հաջորդ գլխի 2-րդ համարում կարդում ենք` 2 Ինձ համար վկաներ կը կարգես հաւատարիմ մարդկանց՝ Ուրիա քահանային եւ Բարաքիայի որդի Զաքարիայինե: 3Եւ ես մերձեցայ իմ մարգարէուհի կնոջը. նա յղիացաւ ու մի որդի ծնեց:


Համաձայն եմ ձեզ հետ, որ այս մարգարեությունը կատարվել է նաև հենց Եսայայի օրերում։ Սակայն դա ոչ մի ձևով չի ազդում Հիսուսի վրա կատարվելուն, քանի որ Աստվածաշնչյան շատ մարգարեությունները ունեցել երկու կատարում։

Սակայն ոչ մի հիմքեր չկան հարյուր տոկոս վստահությամբ ասելու, թե Եսայայի և Աքազի ժամանակներում ում վրա կատարվեց այս մարգարեությունը։

Իսկ Աստվածաշունչը այնպիսի գիրք է, որը բացատրում է ինքն իրեն։ Եվ Մատթեոս 1։22, 23–ը ցույց է տալիս, թե ում վրա է կատարվում մարգարեությունը՝ Հիսուսի։






> Սա ամենաստոր, ամենասարսափելի հանցագործությունն է, որ կատարված է մարդկության դեմ ընդհանրապես եւ հայ ազգի դեմ մասնավորապես:


Պակաս ստոր և սարսափելի հանցագործություն չէ, սեփական տեսակետը ճիշտ դարձնելու համար թեորեան որպես անհերեքելի փաստ ներկայացնելը և փաստերը աղավաղելը։

----------

E-la Via (20.01.2010), My World My Space (19.01.2010), VisTolog (22.01.2010)

----------


## Jarre

*Գրառմանս ՍԿԻԶԲԸ ՆԱԽՈՐԴ ԷՋՈՒՄ*




> Քրիստոնեությունը մի գեղեցիկ երազի իրականացումը չէր, այլ` մեր մղձավանջը եւ դժբախտությունը, որ ի սկզբանե մահ եւ ավեր բերեց մեր գլխին:


Մի խնդրանք, արի ազգային կրոն համարվող քրիստոնեությունը և Աստվածաշունչի քրիստոնեությունը իրար չխառնենք, քանի որ դրանք արմատապես իրարից տարբերվող հասկացություններ են։ Աստվածաշնչյան քրիստոնեությունից այսօր համարյա ոչինչ չի մնացել, քանի որ մարդիկ դրա մեջ մտցրել են հազարավոր «բացառություններ» և փոփոխություններ։

Այս առնչությամբ շատ լավ խոսքեր է ասել *ԱՄՆ-ի երրորդ նախագահ Թոմաս Ջեֆերսոնը*. *«Ավելի բարոյական է համարել, որ Աստված չկա, քան նրա անունով անել այնպիսի բաներ, որոնք զզվելի են իր համար»*։






> Համոզված կարող եմ շեշտել, որ մյուս բոլոր այսպես կոչված մարգարեություններն էլ ունենալու են նույն ճակատագիրը եւ հարմար առիթով կարող ենք անդրադառնալ... չնայած, որ կարիքը չկա` նկատի առնելով, որ մենք խոսում ենք Աստվածաշնչի մասին...


Իսկ կարելի՞ է հարցնել, ինչի՞ վրա է հիմնված նման վստահությունը՝ ցանկությա՞ն, թե՞ փաստերի։






> Ավարտելու համար երեւի պետք է գոհացնեմ ուշադիր ընթերցողի հետաքրքրությունը, որ պիտի ցանկանա իմանալ, թե ինչպես ավարտվեց այդ պատերազմը, որ դրդապատճառն էր այդ "մարգարեության": Այսպես կոչված Եսայի մարգարեի եւ իր Եհովա աստծո բախտը չբերեց ու, բնականաբար, հայտնի պատճառով այդ պատմության վերջամասը կարդում ենք ոչ թե Եսայու գրքում, այլ 2-րդ Մնացորդաց գրքի 28-րդ գլխում, որտեղ տեսնում ենք, որ փոխանակ այդ 2 թագավորները ձախողվեն, ինչպես Եսային ասել էր Տիրոջ անունով, հաջողեցին: Ահազ թագավորը պարտվեց եւ կործանվեց, իր մարդկանցից 120.000-ը կոտորվեցին, Երուսաղեմը թալանվեց, իսրայելցիները Հուդայի երկրի իրենց եղբայրներից գերեվարեցին երեք հարյուր հազար կին, տղաներ ու աղջիկներ եւ բազում ավար առնելով նրանցից՝ տարան Սամարիա...


Չեմ ուզում անտակտ լինել, բայց թույլ տվեք ասել, որ ձեր մեկնաբանության մեջ շատ սխալ է ներկայացված այս պատմությունը։

Երբ Աքազը չընդունեց Եսայայի խոսքերը («Բայց Աքազն ասեց. Չեմ խնդրիլ, եւ Տիրոջը չեմ փորձիլ» (Եսայա 7–րդ գլուխ 12 համար)), հենց ձեր մեջբերած Եսայա 7–րդ գլխում Աքազին ասվեց. «Տէրը *քեզ վերայ* եւ *քո ժողովրդի վերայ* եւ *քո հօր տանը վերայ այնպիսի օրեր է բերելու, որ* չեն եկած Եփրեմը Յուդայից հեռանալու օրից հետէ. այսինքն Ասորեստանի թագաւորին» (Եսայա 7–րդ գլուխ, 17 համար)։ Փաստորեն ուշադիր չեք եղել, որ Աքազի հանդեպ այսպիսի մարգարեություն է արվել։ Իսկ եթե կարդաք 18-25 համարները, ապա կտեսնեք, որ ձեր նշած 2 Մնացորդաց 28–րդ գլխում կատարվեցին հենց այս մարգարեությունները։

Ու վերջում էլ ասեմ, որ գերի չեն տարվել 300.000 հոգի, այլ միայն՝ 200.000 («Եւ Իսրայէլի որդիքն իրանց եղբայրներից երկու հարիւր հազար կին, տղայ եւ աղջիկ գերի արին, նաեւ շատ աւար յափշտակեցին նորանցից, եւ աւարը բերին Սամարիա» (Բ Մնացորդաց 28 գլ., 8 համար))։

Այնպես որ կարծում եմ, որ այս թեմայում բոլոր գրառումներ կատարողներս պետք է զուսպ արտահայտվենք և չվիրավորենք ուրիշի կրոնական զգացմունքները։ Դոգմատիկ, չզիջող, անհանդուրժողական ու վիրավորող գրառումները ոչ թե ճիշտն են ապացուցում, այլ պարզապես ձև են դիմացինին լռեցնելու։

----------

*e}|{uka* (19.01.2010), E-la Via (20.01.2010), My World My Space (19.01.2010), VisTolog (22.01.2010), յոգի (19.01.2010)

----------


## Հայ Արիադավան

*Մի խնդրանք, արի ազգային կրոն համարվող քրիստոնեությունը և Աստվածաշունչի քրիստոնեությունը իրար չխառնենք, քանի որ դրանք արմատապես իրարից տարբերվող հասկացություններ են։ Աստվածաշնչյան քրիստոնեությունից այսօր համարյա ոչինչ չի մնացել, քանի որ մարդիկ դրա մեջ մտցրել են հազարավոր «բացառություններ» և փոփոխություններ։*

Համաձայն եմ մի պայմանով.
1.  Թող "հայ" առաքելական եկեղեցին շպրտի բիբլիա կոչվածը կամ նորը գրի:
2. թող դադարի արգելք հանդիսանալ որ Օգոստոսի 11- ը հռչակվի ինքնության տոն: ԱԺ-ում *միաձայնությամբ* ընդունվելու էր այդ օրենքը եթե եկեղեցին չմիջամտեր: թող ոչ ոք չփոռձի հակառակը ապացուցել:
3. թող դուրս գան էքումենիք շարժումից որ հայ ազգի շահերից չբխում այլ կառավարվում է մի այլ ազգի կողմից ընդդեմ հայազգի շահերին...
 2001թ. "հայ" եկեղեցին ստորագրեց մի աննախադեպ փաստաթուղթ, որտեղ ի միջի այլոց նշվում է. 

*-...Մենք պախարակում ենք եւ դատապարտում հակասեմականության բոլոր արտահայտությունները, ինչպես ատելության պոռթկումները ու հալածանքները: Քրիստոնեական հակահրեականության համար հայցում ենք աստծուց ներողամտություն, իսկ մեր հրեա քույր-եղբայրներից՝ հաշտություն:*
Թող առաջի հերթին բարի ըլլան ներողություն խնդրել Հայ ազգից...
*- Պարտավորվում ենք մերժել եկեղեցու եւ հասարակության մեջ հակասեմական եւ հակահրեական բոլոր ձեւերը:
- Կրոնն ու եկեղեցին ցեղամոլ, ազգայնամոլ նպատակների համար շահագործելու ամեն տեսակի փորձ մերժել:*
Ուրեմն, ստացվում է, որ ըստ "հայ" առաքելական եկեղեցու, բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր պայքարում են արդարության համար, ցեղամոլ ու ազգայնամոլ են` բացի թուրք-մոնղոլական ծագում ունեցող ինքնակոչ հրեաներից:

*Իսկ կարելի՞ է հարցնել, ինչի՞ վրա է հիմնված նման վստահությունը՝ ցանկությա՞ն, թե՞ փաստերի։*
Դուք նշեք մի "մարգարեություն" և ես ձեզ ապացուցեմ որ Հիսուսի հետ որ մի առնչություն չունի:

*Չեմ ուզում անտակտ լինել, բայց թույլ տվեք ասել, որ ձեր մեկնաբանության մեջ շատ սխալ է ներկայացված այս պատմությունը։
Երբ Աքազը չընդունեց Եսայայի խոսքերը («Բայց Աքազն ասեց. Չեմ խնդրիլ, եւ Տիրոջը չեմ փորձիլ» (Եսայա 7–րդ գլուխ 12 համար)),* 
ա. Եսայու հավաստիացումը որ 2 թագավորները պիտի ձախողվեն պայմանավոևված չեր Ահազի հավատալով կամ չհավատալով (երբ Ահազն ասեց "չեմ խնդրի չեմ փորձի", եսային ասեց ուրեմն Տերը քեզ ցույց տալու է մի նշան: ինձ թվում է պարզ է :

բ. Ինչից էք ենթադրում որ "չեմ խնդրի չեմ փորձի" նշանակում էր չընդունել, Հիսուս նույն բանը ասեց երբ սատանան փոռձեց Հիսուսին փոռձության ենթարկել  "քո Տեր Աստծուն չփորձես" որ իրականում ոչ թե չենդունել էր այլ ուղիղ հակառակը...

գ. Երեխայի ծնելը նշան էր լինելու որ 2 թագավորները պիտի ձախողվեն , ոնց կարող էր մարգարեություն լինել որ ահազը պիտի կործանվի... 
8-րդ գլխում մի անգամ էլ կրկնում է Եսային որ 2 թագավորները պիտի կործանին _4քանզի մինչ մանուկը կը սովորի հայր կամ մայր ասել, Դամասկոսի հարստութիւնը եւ Սամարիայի աւարը կը բերուեն Ասորեստանի թագաւորի առաջ»։ 5Ապա Տէրը նորից խօսեց ինձ հետ եւ ասաց. 6«Քանի որ այդ ժողովուրդը արհամարհեց Սելովայի հանդարտահոս ջուրը եւ ուզեց իր համար թագաւոր ընտրել Ռասիմին եւ Ռոմելայի որդուն, 7դրա համար էլ Տէրը ձեզ վրայ պիտի թափի յորդ ու հզօր գետի ջուրը՝ Ասորեստանի արքային ու նրա զօրութիւնը։ Նա պիտի գայ հասնի ձեր բոլոր ձորերը եւ շարժուի ձեր պարիսպների վրայով._ 
Խնդրում եմ ուշադիր լինենք - Եսային հավաստիացնում է որ ասորեստանը Եհովայի գործիքը պիտի դառնա և թագավորները պիտի ձախողվեն այս նույնիսկ չիրականացավ:

Հարգելիս գալով քո մեջբերած հատվածին Եսայա 7:17-25 այդ աբսուրդի գագաթնակետն է: Եսային եկել էր Ահազի մոտ մարգարեանալու որ 2 թագավորները պիտի ձախողվեն: Անմիջապես հետո ասում է ձեր ասածը եսայու 7:17-ը: Գիտեք ինչ է ասում "Ահազ Ջան Սիրիան և Իսրայելը չեն կարողանալու հաղթել քեզ, բայց Ասորեստանը պիտի կարողանա". Այս ինչ սքանչելի մխիթարանք է: Պատկերացնում էք, մեզ վտանգ է սպառնում Թուրքիայից , մի հատ մարգարե գալիս է և ասում " մի վախեցեք թուրքիան չկարողանալու ձեզ հաղթել , դուք տապալվելու էք Վրաստանի կողմից" 

Հակառակ այս բացթողումներին միլիոնավոր մարդիկ հավատում են որ այս "մարգարեություն"ը Ասդվածային հրաշք էր և զարմանալի: Միակ զարմանալին այն է որ իմաստուն մարդիկ խաբված են ու հավատում որ այս զարմանալի է...

*Այնպես որ կարծում եմ, որ այս թեմայում բոլոր գրառումներ կատարողներս պետք է զուսպ արտահայտվենք և չվիրավորենք ուրիշի կրոնական զգացմունքները։ Դոգմատիկ, չզիջող, անհանդուրժողական ու վիրավորող գրառումները ոչ թե ճիշտն են ապացուցում, այլ պարզապես ձև են դիմացինին լռեցնելու։* 

Ես որեվե մեկի կրոնական զգացմունքները չեմ վիրավորում : Լրիւ համաձայն եմ քո ասածին որ առաջին հերթին պետք է ուղղել "հայ" եկեղեցուն որ այնքան էլ հանդուրժող չէին մեր ազգային հավատքի նկատմամբ...

----------


## Հայ Արիադավան

Հատուկ Jarre-ին

Ես ձեր առաջին պատասխանը 3-րդ էջի վրա ուշ նկատեցի: Շուտով կփորձենք պատասխանել: Շնորհակալություն:

----------

Jarre (22.01.2010)

----------


## Հայ Արիադավան

*Հիսուսի սերնդաբանությունը կարելի է ստուգել ոչ թե Աստվածաշնչի միայն մեկ գրքի մեջ այլ մի քանի գրքեր իրար համեմատելով՝ Ծննդոց և Հռութ (այս գրքերը իրար լրացնելով տալիս են Ադամից–Դավիթ սերնդաբանությունը), Ա Մնացորդաց 1, 2, 3 գլուխներ, Մատթեոս 1 գլուխ և Ղուկաս 3 գլուխ։

Այս գրքերը քննելով, որոնք ի դեպ հիմնված են եղել արխիվների սերնդաբանական փաստաթղթերի վրա, հստակորեն կարելի է ասել, որ Հիսուսը եղել է Դավթի սերնդից։

1) Աստվածաշունչը հստակ ցույց է տալիս Հիսուսի Դավթի սերնդից լինելու թե՛ բնական և թե՛ իրավական հիմքերը։

Ինչպե՞ս։

Ձեր մեկնաբանության մեջ նշած Մատթեոս գրքի հեղինակը՝ Մատթեոս առաքյալը, ցույց է տալիս Հիսուսի Դավթի սերդնից լինելու իրավական հիմքը՝ Հիսուսի խորթ հայրը Դավթի սերնդից էր, ուստի իրավաբանորեն Հիսուսը ուներ բոլոր իրավունքները համարվելու Դավթի սերնդի անդամ։ Իսկ Ղուկաս ավետարանագիրը նշում է Հիսուսի Դավթի սերնդից լինելու բնական հիմքը՝ Հիսուսի մայրը՝ Մարիամը, նույնպես Դավթի սերնդից էր։

Այլ կերպ ասած Մատթեոսը ներկայացնում է Հիսուսի սերնդաբանությունը հայրական կողմից, իսկ Ղուկասը՝ մայրական։

Սակայն եթե կարդաք Ղուկաս գիրքը, կստեղծվի այնպիսի տպավորություն, թե այնտեղել է խոսում Հովսեփի ծնունդի մասին, քանի որ Ղուկաս 3։23 կարծես թե խոսում է այն մասին թե ում որդին էր Հովսեփը։ Բայց Մատթեոս գրքի հետ համեմատությունը ցույց է տալիս հակառակը։ Ղուկաս 3։23–ում գրված է. «Եւ ինքն Յիսուս սկսած էր երեսուն տարեկանի չափ լինել, որ ինչպէս կարծվում էր, Յովսէփի որդին էր. եւ նա Հեղիին»։ Այստեղ գրված է, որ Հովսեփի հոր անունն էր Հեղի։ Սակայն Մատթեոս 1։16–ում գրված է, որ «Յակոբը ծնեց Յովսէփին»։ Շատերի համար սա նույնպես հակասություն է։

Սակայն, ինչպես դուք արդեն նշել եք ձեր մեկնաբանության մեջ, նման հարցեր քննարկելիս շատ կարևոր է ուշադրություն դարձնել բնագիր լեզվի բառերին։ Եվ այսպես, եբրայերեն «բէն» և հունարեն «հույոս» բառերը, որոնք այս համետեքստերում թարգմանվել են «որդի» բառով, ունեն մի քանի իմաստներ և չեն վերաբերում միայն հարազատ՝ արյունակից որդուն։ Օրինակ դրանք կարող են վերաբերել՝ որդեգրած տղային (Ելից 2։10; Հովհաննես 1։15), թոռանը կամ ծոռանը (Ելից 1։7; Բ Մնացորդաց 35։14; Երեմիա 35։16; Մատթեոս 12։23) կամ էլ փեսային, ինչպես հենց Ղուկաս 3։23–ի պարագայում է։ Փաստորեն Ղուկաս 3–րդ գլխի սերնդաբանությունը Հովսեփի աներոջ սերնդաբանությունն է (որի փեսան էր Հովսեփը), այսինքն Մարիամի սերնդաբանությունը։

Այն որ դա անկասկած փաստ է, և ոչ թե իմ ֆանտազիայի արդյունքը, ինչպես երբեմն սովորենք անել մենք մարդիկս «ապացուցելու» համար մեր կասկածելի տեսակետները, կարող ենք տեսնել, թե ինչպես է այս բառը գործածվում մեկ այլ մարդու առնչությամբ։ Ա Մնացորդաց 3։17–ում ասվում է. «Եւ Յեքոնիայի որդիքը՝ Ասիր, նորա որդին՝ Սաղաթիէլ»։ Համաձայն այս համարի Սաղաթիելի հայրը Ասիրն է։ Սակայն նույն մարդու մասին Ղուկաս 3։27–ում գրված է. «եւ նա Սաղաթիէլի. եւ նա Նէրէիի»։ Այստեղ էլ ասում է, որ Սաղաթիելը Նէրէիի որդին է։ Փաստորեն Սաղաթիելը Ասիրի որդին էր և Նէրէիի փեսան, սակայն Ղուկասում նրա մասին գրված է որպես որդու։

Փաստորեն Աստվածաշնչում գրի առնված սերնդաբանական տեղեկությունները տալիս են առնվազն 2 հիմնական ապացույց, որ Հիսուսը Դավթի սերնդից էր՝ 1) արյունակացական, քանի որ Մարիամը սերում էր Դավիթի ցեղից և 2) իրավաբանական, քանի որ նրա խորթ հայրը՝ Հովսեփը նույնպես Դավթի սերնդից էր։

2) Իրականում Մատթեոսը չի էլ նշել, թե Հովսեփը Հիսուսի հայրն է և որ նա այդպիսով է դառնում Դավթի սերնդից։ Խնդրում եմ ուշադիր կարդացեք Մատթեոս 1։16–ը. «Յակոբը ծնեց Յովսէփին Մարիամի մարդին, որից ծնուեցաւ Յիսուսը, որ ասվում է Քրիստոս»։ Ուշադրություն դարձրեք, որ Մատթեոսը չի ասում, թե՝ «Հովսեփը դարձավ Հիսուսի հայրը», այլ փոխարենը ասում է՝ «Հակոբը ծնեց Հովսեփին Մարիամի մարդուն, որն էլ՝ Մարիամը, ծնեց Հիսուսին»։*

Կան հիմքեր հավատալու որ առաջին քրիստոնեաները, մերժում էին “կույսից ծնվեց” գաղափարը: 1 Տիմոթէոս 3_4-ում կարդում ենք  _3Ինչպէս խնդրեցի քեզ, երբ գնում էի Մակեդոնիա, մնա՛ Եփեսոսում, որպէսզի պատուէր տաս, որ ոմանք օտար ուսմունք չուսուցանեն 4եւ չկապուեն առասպելներին ու անվերջանալի տոհմաբանութիւններին, որոնք մանաւանդ պատճառ կը լինեն վէճերի, բայց չեն ծառայում Աստծու ծրագրերին, որոնք հաւատի վրայ են հիմնուած._
Առաջին “ավետարան”_ը որ կոչվում է ըստ մարկոս_ի չնշում   Հիսուս քրիստոսի ազգաբանությունը ինչպես նաեւ վերջինը որ կոչվում է “ավետարան “ ըստ հովհաննու և նրանք չեն նշում ‘կույսի’ պատմությունը :
Այս փաստը հիմք ընդունելով կարելի է եզրակացնել որ ազգաբանությունը և կույսից ծնվելը իրար հետ ուղիղ առնչված են և հիշատակվում են մատթեոսի և ղուկասի գրքերում:

Եթե Մատթեոսի ազգաբանության լուրջ ենք վերաբերվելու ապա Հիսուս ուներ մի հատ նախահայր որ կոչվում էր Յեքոնիա Մատթեոսի 1:12 12Բաբելոնում գերութիւնից յետոյ Յեքոնիան ծնեց Սաղաթիէլին .որի մասին Երեմիա մարգարեն ասում է Երեմիա 22:28-3028քանզի ինքն ու իր զաւակը ընկան օտար երկիր, արհամարհուած բերանը տարագիր դարձաւ, շպրտուելով անարգուեց Յեքոնիա ասուած մարդը ինչպէս անպէտք աման, շպրտուեց մի երկիր, որը չէր ճանաչում»։ 29Երկի՛ր, երկի՛ր, ո՛վ երկիր, լսի՛ր Տիրոջ պատգամները։ 30Այսպէս է ասում Տէրը. «Այդ մարդուն համարիր տարագիր այր, թող նա իր տարիներին սերունդ չտայ, թող նրա զաւակից տղամարդ չաճի, որ նստի Դաւթի աթոռին՝ իբրեւ Յուդայի երկրի տան իշխան»։նույն  խնդրին հանդիպում ենք Ղուկասում որտեղ նշված է Ղուկաս 3:25ն  25եւ սա՝ Յովնանէի, եւ սա՝ Րէսայի, եւ սա՝ Զորոբաբէլի, եւ սա՝ Սաղաթիէլի, եւ սա՝ Ներիի:  Զորոբաբէլն ու Սաղաթիէլը Յեքոնիա-ի  ժառանգներ էին : 
Մի հարց էլ Ինչու Ղուկասում նախահայրերի թիւը համարյա 2 անգամ ավել է նույն ժամանակահատվածի համար քան  Մատթեոսում: 



*Բերվածը փաստարկ չէ, քանի որ Աստվածաշնչում բազմաթիվ անգամներ այդ բառը գործածվել է հենց կույսի առնչությամբ։ Օրինակ կարող ես համեմատել Ծննդոց 24։43–ը «Ահա ես ջրի աղբիւրի մօտ կ’կանգնեմ. եւ լինի այն աղջիկը [ալմահ], որ ջուր քաշելու գայ, եւ ես նորան ասեմ թէ Ինձ քո սափորիցը մի քիչ ջուր խմեցրու», Ծննդոց 24։16–ի հետ «Եւ աղջիկը մի շատ գեղեցիկ տեսքով կոյս էր [բետուլա], եւ մարդ նորան գիտեցած չէր. եւ նա իջաւ աղբիւրը, եւ իր սափորը լցրեց ու վեր գնաց»։ Փաստորեն Աբրահամի ծառան «ալմահ» ասելով նկատի ուներ հենց «բետուլա»–ն, ճիշտ ինչպես այսօր հայերենում, հաշվի առնելով համատեքստը ասելով «աղջիկ», նկատի ունեն հենց «կույս լինելը»։*

Եթէ ուշադիր կարդաք ես չհերքեցի որ “ալմահ” կարող է նշանակել կույս …_Նախ անդրադառնալով բովանդակությանը` հարկ է նշել, որ "կույս" բառը թարգմանվել է եբրայերեն ալմահ բառից, որ նշանակում է "ջահել կին" եւ անպայման չի նշանակում կույս. ամենաճիշտ բառը նկարագրելու երբեւիցե սեռային հարաբերություն չունեցած աղջկան` բետուլա-ն է: Եթե Եսային ուզում էր, որ մենք հասկանաք, թե կույս մի աղջիկ երեխա էր ունենալու, իր տրամադրության տակ ուներ շատ ավելի հարմար բառ, նկատի առնելով նաեւ, որ այս եզակի դեպք էր լինելու բոլոր մարդկանց բոլոր ժամանակների համար_
Ավելացնեմ Եսայու գրքում Եսային 4 անգամ (23:12, 37:22, 47:1, 62:5), օգտագործած է *բետուլա* բառը հետեվաբար տեղյակ էր այդ բառից ,  բայց այդ բախտորոշ տեղում նպատակահարմար չի գտել… ինչու...

Դուք ասում էք *“Աստվածաշնչյան շատ մարգարեությունները ունեցել երկու կատարում։” * Եթե այդպես է և դուք հավատում էք որ “ալմահ”-ը որպես կույս պետք է հասկանալ այդտեղում  ուրեմն դուք հավատում էք որ 2 հատ կույս երեխա ունեցան որ նշանակում է Հիսուս միակը չեր, որն էր երկրորդը….

----------


## Gayl

Հայ Արիադավանի գրածն էի կարդում, թող եկեղեցին այս անի թող այն անի ու էլ չշարունակեցի, որովհետև կարծես իշխանություն և ընդդիմություն լինի, իհարկե ընդդիմությունը հեթանոսությունն է և միանգամից տեղփոխվեցի քաղաքական դաշտ, ինձ թվում է պետք է լինի մի այնպիսի ուժ որը կարող է եկեղեցուն զգոնության մեջ պահի, բոլորիս քաջ հայտնի է որ եկեղեցում վխտում են շահամոլները, իսկ այսօր կան մարդիկ որոնք հավատում են եկեղեցուն շնորհիվ ազնիվ եկեղեցականների, բայց ինձ մի բան է հետաքրքրում.
Հայ Արիադավան դուք ուզում եք որ պետական կրոնը հեթանոսությունը լինի՞:
Իսկ որն է հեթանոսության և քրիստոնեության տարբերությունը, փորձեմ իմ պատկերացումով ներկայացնեմ:
նախ Հայ Արիադավան ասեմ, որ ես ոչ քրիստոնեա եմ ոչ էլ հեթանոս, կրոնը համարում եմ միայն գաղափար և վերջ, սա ասում եմ որ չկարծես կարող է ինչ որ կողմի պաշտպանում եմ:
Հեթանոսությունը իր գաղափարներով արդեն շատ էր հնացել, առաջ եկավ մեկ այլ կրոն քրիստոնեություն, որը գաղափարապես ավելի զարգացած էր  և հասկանալի, խոսքս հիմնականում միաստվածությանն է վերաբերվում, չնայած մենք ոչ թե 301 ին ընդունել ենք այլ ընդունել տվել են, բայց եղածն եղած է ու իմաստ էլ չունի ողբալ, միշտ էլ օտարին ավելի շատ ենք տեղ տվել, ինձ թվում է կգա մի պահ երբ քրիստոնեությունն էլ գաղափարապես թույլ կհամարվի ու կմարի:
Քրիստոնեությունը մերը չէ բայց կարելի է մերը սարքել, ինքդ չհավատալով Աստծո գոյությանը դեմ եմ բոլոր տեսակ աղանդներին, որովհետև նրանք այստեղ են հայտնվել մարդկանց պառակտելու թուլացնելու համար, իմ կարծիքով սա է նրանց նպատակը, բայց չեմ կարծում որ հեթանոսությունը այդպիսի նպատակ ունի, որովհետև այն հայկական կրոն է, իսկ աղանդները կառավարվում են օտար ուժերի կողմից, ոմանք երբ ասում են արիացի, արիներ և այլն հասկանում են հեթանոսություն, ես արիացի ասելով կրոն չեմ հասկանում, ես մի ծանոթ ունեմ ով ասում է ես արիացի եմ բայց քրիստոնեա եմ:
Ես ձեր ասածներից մի տեսակ ատելության հոտ եմ առնում ամեն կերպ փորձում եք փոշիացնել եկեղեցուն և այդպես աղանդավորների ջրաղացին ջուր եք լցնում, մանր խմբերով վրա եք տալիս և բզկտում եք տեղից էլ եկեղեցին շատ թույլ է և հասկացեք եկեղեցին այսօր ազգ է կրթում միևնույնն է չեք կարող կրոնափոխություն անեք, որովհետև բազմաստվածությունը հին է մարդիկ մեկ Աստծուն չեն հավատում ուր մնաց բազմաստվածությունը, դե եթե ձեր նպատակը ազգ միավորելն է ուրեմն այն պետք չի պառակտել, որը անում եք, իհարկե համաձայն եմ, որ կտակարանի մեջ կան այնպիսի բաներ որոնք պետք է ոչնչացնել, օրինակ ամբողջ հին կտակարանը արժանի է ոչնչացման, Քրիստոսի խոսքերը այսօր մարդիկ հազար ձևով են ներկայացնում իմ կարծիքով քրիստոնեությունը հայկական կսարքենք եթե այն մեկնաբանենք ի օգուտ հայերի, այսինքն այնպես կրթել որ մարդ փալաս չդառնա, չասի երեսիս ապտակել ես էն մեկին էլ ապտակի, շատերը այս արտահայտությունը չեն էլ հասկանում ինչ է նշանակում, եղել են դեպքեր երբ նեղը գցելու համար օգտագործել եմ այս արտահայտությունը իմանալով որ նա ուրիշ ձևով է հասկանում, ասել եմ իբր ստորացնող բան ա ասում:
Իրականում քրիստոնեությունը առաքինություն ու հզորություն է ուսուցանում, եթե իհարկե ճիշտ ուսուցանեն, եթե պետք է հարցնես բա խի դու քրիստոնեա չես միայն կասեմ ես դրա կարիքը չունեմ ինքս իմ մեջ կերտել եմ բարոյական օրենքներ:
Ինչու չեք միանում եկեղեցուն այդպես ավելի հզոր կլինեք, ձեր պատվիրաններից կարդացել եմ դուրս շատ են եկել, այսինքն դուք ձեր գաղափարներով եկեղեցին իր գաղափարներով մի խանգարեք բայց միմյանց ստիպեք որ զգոն մնաք և վերջապես միավորվեք որ վերացնեք բոլոր տեսակ աղանդները, դրանք քայքայիչ հատկություն ունեն:
Եվ չասեք հնարավոր չէ միավորվել, ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավոր է, ցանկություն է պետք, անձամբ ես ոչ մի տարբերություն չեմ դնում, իմ համար Հիսուսի ու Վահագնի տարբերությունը այն է որ Վահագնը Հայաստանում է ծնվել, հայկական ոգի ունի, բայց հասկացեք նա իր դարը արդեն ապրել վերջացել է, ինչպես Հիսուսը իր դարի կապրի :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (22.01.2010), My World My Space (22.01.2010), Tig (22.01.2010), VisTolog (22.01.2010), յոգի (21.01.2010)

----------


## esaia

հարգելի հեղինակ 
   Լավ ծանոթ եք Աստվածաշնչին, չեմ զարմանա եթե ասեք,  որ լեզվաբան եք ուսունմասիրել եք Աստվածաշունչը հենց բնագրով, բայց այստեղ մի տեսակ բառախաղի նման մի բանավեճ է առաջադրված որտեղ կասկածի տակ եք առել Աստծու տված խոստումը, իսկ մարգարեությունները չեն սահմանափակվում հին կտակարանում, Հովաննեսի Հայտնությունը ձեր տված հարցերին որոշ պատասխաններ կավելացնի;
  Տարբեր կրոններում, ինչպես նախորդ պատասխաններում ասված էր, եղել են մարդիք ովքեր եկել են և Աստծո կամքն են հայտնել աշխարհին, նույնիսկ օվկիանոսից այն կողմ, Ամերիկա աշխարհամասի բնիկների կրոններում սպասում են մեկին ՈՎ կագա ու կդատի աշխարհը, իսկ Նրա գալստյան մասին նկարագրված է Հովհաննեսի Հայտնության մեջ, ինչ վերաբերվում է Աստվածաշնչում Ձեր հայտնաբերած հակասություններին, համոզված եմ, ամեն անգամ երբ ուշադիր կարդաք այն մի նոր բան կավելացնեք ձեր իմացությանը, և հավատացեք կարևորը ոչ թե իմացությունն է, այլ հավատը առ Աստված, հավատալ ոչ թե Աստծո գոյությանը, այլ Աստծո խոսքին;

----------


## Jarre

> Հատուկ Jarre-ին
> 
> Ես ձեր առաջին պատասխանը 3-րդ էջի վրա ուշ նկատեցի: Շուտով կփորձենք պատասխանել: Շնորհակալություն:


Շնորհակալ եմ, հարգելի Հայ Արիադավան։

Ես նույնպես կփորձեմ որքան հնարավոր է շուտ գործերս ավարտեմ և պատասխանեմ ձեր մեկնաբանությանը։ 

Ձեզ նույնպես շնորհակալություն։

----------


## Մեղապարտ

*Հայ Արիադավան;*_Հիսուսի սերնդաբանությունը կարելի է ստուգել ոչ թե Աստվածաշնչի միայն մեկ գրքի մեջ այլ մի քանի գրքեր իրար համեմատելով՝ Ծննդոց և Հռութ (այս գրքերը իրար լրացնելով տալիս են Ադամից–Դավիթ սերնդաբանությունը), Ա Մնացորդաց 1, 2, 3 գլուխներ, Մատթեոս 1 գլուխ և Ղուկաս 3 գլուխ։ 
_
Ժամանակի սղության պատճառով ուշ ուշ եմ մտնում Դար :
Հարկ համարեցի միանալ այս քննարկմանը : Սկզբունքորեն կա մի քանի վրիպումներ մոտեցումների մտջ հավատամքի տեսակետից ելնելով:
Ակնհայտ փաստ է ,որ Հիսուսը որպես էություն ընդունելի է կրոնական խոշոր դպրոցների կողմից :Զուտ մարդաբանական առումով շատ անհետաքրքիր է թե ով ում է շարունակում ,դա ներքին խնդիր է և նախտեսնված է նեղ կրոնական քննարկումների համար ,հերքելու կամ պաշտպանելու որևէ տեսակտ:Այս քննարկման դեպքում ես կարծում եմ ,որ մենք   գործ ունենք առավելապես աշխարհիկ մոտեցման հետ , որը մեզ թույլ է տալիս այլ տեսանկյունից մոտենալ խնդրո առարկային:Հետևաբար Հիսուսի տեր երևույթը և նրա մասին եղած տեղեկությունները  որպես հավստիություն ընդունելի չէ:
Իսլամում (Ղուրանում)Հիսուսը հիշատակված է քսան հինգ անգամ սա արդտն լուրջ փաստ է: Հրեաները հիսուսի փաստը չեն հետքում այլ հետքում են նրա աստվածածին ծագումը ,մատնանշելով նրա տոհմածառը համապարփակ:
Հայկական եկեղեցին այս ուղղությամբ իր տեսակետը շարադրել էր Նիկեայի Տիեզտրական ժողովում և Դվինի ժողովում:
Մեր դեպքում խնդիրը այն է կարող ենք վերադառնալ մեր համար ելակետ համարվող Դվին ,թե շարունակել զբաղեցնել միջանկյալ և անորոշ վիճակը որը կա առա այժմ:
Հռչակված է Ազգային Եկեղեցի սակայն նրա մեջ ազգային մասը այնքան քիչ է ,որ մշտապես ստիպում է մեզ կատարել տարբեր համադրություններ որոնք շատ հաճախ դառնւոմ են իրար հակասող և ոչ տրամաբանական:
Առ հասարակ հավատամքի մեջ հիմքաին է Արևը որը հավասարազոր է Արարչին ,այս երևույթը չի մերժված նաև քրիստոնեական գաղափարախոսության կողմից:Մեր ազգային հավատամքային գիտակցության մեջ Արևը և Արարիչը համարժք մեծություններ են,  նրան ներկայացնող Էությունները մեզ համար նույնպես ընդունվում են անվերապահորեն :Հիսուսը իր Էությամբ շատ լավ տեղավորվում է այս համակարգի մեջ:
Այսինքն մեր համար առանցքային կապը խաղտված չէ ,խաղտումը բխում է մեր կրոնավորներից որոնք հետեվելով տարբեր կետերից եկող ազդակներին  մշտապես կատարում են սխալ եզրակացություններ:Երջանկա հիշատակ Վազգեն Հայրապետը արդեն կատարել է իր էկումենիկ ճշտումը մեր ազգի առաջիկա հազար տարվա համար ,ազգային հավատամքի հիմքում դնելով  «Է» Էության գաղափարը որից ճառագում է լույս:
Մնացածը արդեն մեր հասարակության խնդիրն է որը պետք է ճիգ կատարի ընկալելու այն ,ինչը արդեն կատարված փաստ է և հետ ընթաց չունի:

----------

E-la Via (24.01.2010), My World My Space (22.01.2010)

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

Իրականում հավատն ու տրամաբանությունը շա~~~տ տարբեր բաներ են: Դա կարելի է ապացուցել միայն նրանով, որ Աստծուն հավատալու համար հիմնական ապացույցները հրաշքներն են, որոնք ուղղակիորեն խախտում են կյանքի տրամաբանությունն ու աշխարհի բոլոր օրենքները:

----------

karina13 (25.01.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> [B]Համաձայն եմ մի պայմանով.
> 1.  Թող "հայ" առաքելական եկեղեցին շպրտի բիբլիա կոչվածը կամ նորը գրի:
> 2. թող դադարի արգելք հանդիսանալ որ Օգոստոսի 11- ը հռչակվի ինքնության տոն: ԱԺ-ում *միաձայնությամբ* ընդունվելու էր այդ օրենքը եթե եկեղեցին չմիջամտեր: թող ոչ ոք չփոռձի հակառակը ապացուցել:
> 3. թող դուրս գան էքումենիք շարժումից որ հայ ազգի շահերից չբխում այլ կառավարվում է մի այլ ազգի կողմից ընդդեմ հայազգի շահերին...
>  2001թ. "հայ" եկեղեցին ստորագրեց մի աննախադեպ փաստաթուղթ, որտեղ ի միջի այլոց նշվում է. 
> 
> *-...Մենք պախարակում ենք եւ դատապարտում հակասեմականության բոլոր արտահայտությունները, ինչպես ատելության պոռթկումները ու հալածանքները: Քրիստոնեական հակահրեականության համար հայցում ենք աստծուց ներողամտություն, իսկ մեր հրեա քույր-եղբայրներից՝ հաշտություն:*
> Թող առաջի հերթին բարի ըլլան ներողություն խնդրել Հայ ազգից...
> *- Պարտավորվում ենք մերժել եկեղեցու եւ հասարակության մեջ հակասեմական եւ հակահրեական բոլոր ձեւերը:
> ...


Հարգելի Հայ Արիադավան, ես անհատ եմ ու չեմ ներկայացնում որևէ կառույց կամ ինստիտուտ։ Հետևաբար եթե ինչ որ մեկին ասելու բան ունեք, դիմեք իրենց։






> ա. Եսայու հավաստիացումը որ 2 թագավորները պիտի ձախողվեն պայմանավոևված չէր Ահազի հավատալով կամ չհավատալով (երբ Ահազն ասեց "չեմ խնդրի չեմ փորձի", եսային ասեց ուրեմն Տերը քեզ ցույց տալու է մի նշան: ինձ թվում է պարզ է :


Քանի որ ձեր այս գրածը անմիջականորեն կապված է ձեր ներկայացրած *«գ»* հարցի հետ, տեսե՛ք այդ հարցի իմ պատասխանը։






> բ. Ինչից էք ենթադրում որ "չեմ խնդրի չեմ փորձի" նշանակում էր չընդունել, Հիսուս նույն բանը ասեց երբ սատանան փոռձեց Հիսուսին փոռձության ենթարկել  "քո Տեր Աստծուն չփորձես" որ իրականում ոչ թե չենդունել էր այլ ուղիղ հակառակը...


Այո՛, շատ ճիշտ եք։ Իրոք Հիսուսն էլ ասել է այդպիսի խոսքեր մեջբերում անելով Բ Օրինաց գրքի 6–րդ գլխի 16 համարից. «Ձեր Եհովայ Աստուծուն չ’փորձէք, ինչպէս որ Մասսայի մէջ փորձեցիք»։

Բայց Հիսուսի և Աքազի պարագաները համասեռ չեն՝ չի կարելի դրանք նույնացնել, քանի որ բացարձակապես տարբեր իրավիճակներ էին։ Հիսուսը այդ խոսքերը ասաց Սատանային։ Սատանան դրդում էր Հիսուսին ապացուցել իրեն որ ինքը Աստծու որդի է (Մատթեոս 4-րդ գլուխ, 5-7 համարներ)։

Իսկ այստեղ հենց Աստված է հրավիրում Աքազին համոզվել իր ասածի ճշմարտացիության մեջ։ Այս խոսքերով Աստված ցանկանում է Աքազին  ետ վերադարձնել դեպի ճշմարիտ երկրպագություն, իսկ Աքազը մերժում է, քանի որ երես է թեքում Աստծուց և հույսը դնում է Ասորեստանի հետ դաշինքի վրա (Դ Թագավորաց 16 գլուխ, 7 և 8 խոսքեր)։ Կարծում եմ տարբերությունը ակնհայտ է և իմաստը պարզ։

Ու դուք իրո՞ք կարծում եք, որ Աքազը երես է թեքել Աստծուց, բայց այստեղ այս մի համեմատական փոքր օրենքը ցանկանում է պահե՞լ։ Ո՞րն է տրամաբանությունը։






> գ. Երեխայի ծնելը նշան էր լինելու որ 2 թագավորները պիտի ձախողվեն , ոնց կարող էր մարգարեություն լինել որ ահազը պիտի կործանվի... 
> 8-րդ գլխում մի անգամ էլ կրկնում է Եսային որ 2 թագավորները պիտի կործանին _4քանզի մինչ մանուկը կը սովորի հայր կամ մայր ասել, Դամասկոսի հարստութիւնը եւ Սամարիայի աւարը կը բերուեն Ասորեստանի թագաւորի առաջ»։ 5Ապա Տէրը նորից խօսեց ինձ հետ եւ ասաց. 6«Քանի որ այդ ժողովուրդը արհամարհեց Սելովայի հանդարտահոս ջուրը եւ ուզեց իր համար թագաւոր ընտրել Ռասիմին եւ Ռոմելայի որդուն, 7դրա համար էլ Տէրը ձեզ վրայ պիտի թափի յորդ ու հզօր գետի ջուրը՝ Ասորեստանի արքային ու նրա զօրութիւնը։ Նա պիտի գայ հասնի ձեր բոլոր ձորերը եւ շարժուի ձեր պարիսպների վրայով._ 
> Խնդրում եմ ուշադիր լինենք - Եսային հավաստիացնում է որ ասորեստանը Եհովայի գործիքը պիտի դառնա և թագավորները պիտի ձախողվեն այս նույնիսկ չիրականացավ:


Բա Դ Թագավորաց 16 գլխի 5-9 համարնե՞րը. «5 Այն ժամանակ վեր եկան *Ասորիների Ռասին թագաւորը եւ Իսրայէլի թագաւորը՝ Ռովմելայի որդի Փակէէն Երուսաղէմի վերայ պատերազմի, եւ պաշարեցին Աքազին բայց չ’կարողացան նորան յաղթել*։ 6 Այն ժամանակ Ասորիների Ռասին թագաւորը ետ դարձրեց Ելաթը Ասորիներին՝ եւ Յուդայեաններին դուրս արաւ Ելաթից. եւ Ասորիներն եկան Ելաթ եւ բնակուեցան այնտեղ մինչեւ այսօր։ 7 Եւ Աքազը պատգամաւորներ ուղարկեց Ասորեստանի Թագղաթ–փաղասար թագաւորի մօտ ասելով. Ես քո ծառան եւ քո որդին եմ, եկ եւ ինձ ազատիր Ասորիների թագաւորի ձեռքից եւ Իսրայէլի թագաւորի ձեռքից, որ վեր են կացել ինձ վերայ։ 8 Եւ Աքազը վեր առաւ այն արծաթը եւ այն ոսկին, որ գտնվում էր Տիրոջ տանը եւ թագաւորի տան գանձարաններումը, եւ ընծայ ուղարկեց Ասորեստանի թագաւորի համար։ 9 Եւ Ասորեստանի թագաւորը նորան լսեց, եւ *Ասորեստանի թագաւորը վեր գնաց Դամասկոսի վերայ, եւ նորան առաւ եւ նորան գերի տարաւ Կիր, եւ Ռասինին մեռցրեց*»։ 

Դուք ոչ թե ապացուցում եք, որ Հիսուսի մասին այս մարգարեությունը սուտ է, այլ փորձում եք բացատրել մարգարեությունը, բայց հաշվի չեք առնում դեպքերի ժամանակը, հերթականությունը և թե որ դեպքը որից հետո եղավ։






> Հարգելիս գալով քո մեջբերած հատվածին Եսայա 7:17-25 այդ աբսուրդի գագաթնակետն է: Եսային եկել էր Ահազի մոտ մարգարեանալու որ 2 թագավորները պիտի ձախողվեն: Անմիջապես հետո ասում է ձեր ասածը եսայու 7:17-ը: Գիտեք ինչ է ասում "Ահազ Ջան Սիրիան և Իսրայելը չեն կարողանալու հաղթել քեզ, բայց Ասորեստանը պիտի կարողանա". Այս ինչ սքանչելի մխիթարանք է: Պատկերացնում էք, մեզ վտանգ է սպառնում Թուրքիայից , մի հատ մարգարե գալիս է և ասում " մի վախեցեք թուրքիան չկարողանալու ձեզ հաղթել , դուք տապալվելու էք Վրաստանի կողմից"


Արդեն անցնում եք հարձակման հաջորդ մեթոդին՝ ծաղրանքին։ Ի՜նչ լավ է, որ ես էլ ձեր բնավորությունը չունեմ, թե չէ այս թեման կտեղափոխեին հումորի բաժին  :Smile:  ։

Իսկ հիմա անցնենք թեմային։ 

1) Աքազը մերժեց հույսը դնել Աստծու վրա (Եսայա 7։13)
2) Աստծուն վստահելու փոխարեն վստահեց Ասորեստանի հետ դաշինքին (Դ Թագավորաց 16։7,8)
3) Աստված էլ կայացրեց իր դատավճիռը՝ «Տէրը քեզ վերայ եւ քո ժողովրդի վերայ եւ քո հօր տանը վերայ այնպիսի օրեր է բերելու, որ չեն եկած Եփրեմը Յուդայից հեռանալու օրից հետէ. այսինքն Ասորեստանի թագաւորին» (Եսայա 7։17)։

Ու վերջում էլի կրկնում եմ.



> պետք չի մոռանալ, որ Հուդայի մասին մարգարեությունը կատարվեց և ոչ մեկին [ներառյալ այդ երկու թագավորներին] չհաջողվեց ոչնչացնել Հուդան և Երուսաղեմը մինչև Հիսուսի ծնվելը, քանի որ Հիսուսը ծնվեց հենց Հուդայի Բեթլեհեմ քաղաքում՝ Դավթի սերնդից։







> Կան հիմքեր հավատալու որ առաջին քրիստոնեաները, մերժում էին “կույսից ծնվեց” գաղափարը: 1 Տիմոթէոս 3_4-ում կարդում ենք  _3Ինչպէս խնդրեցի քեզ, երբ գնում էի Մակեդոնիա, մնա՛ Եփեսոսում, որպէսզի պատուէր տաս, որ ոմանք օտար ուսմունք չուսուցանեն 4եւ չկապուեն առասպելներին ու անվերջանալի տոհմաբանութիւններին, որոնք մանաւանդ պատճառ կը լինեն վէճերի, բայց չեն ծառայում Աստծու ծրագրերին, որոնք հաւատի վրայ են հիմնուած._


1) Եթե ուզում եք լավ հասկանալ Պողոսի խոսքերի բուն իմաստը, ապա հարկավոր է պարզել, թե ինչու կարիք առաջացավ, որ նա գրի այդ խոսքերը։  Այդ ժամանակ հրեաների մոտ տարածված էր ծայրահեղ վերաբերմունք տոհմաբանության հանդեպ ընդհանրապես։  Նույնիսկ մինչև այսօր հրեաների համար իրենց սեփական տոհմաբանությունը անչափ կարևոր է։  Նրանց համար մեծ նշանակություն ուներ յուրաքանչյուրի տոհմաբանությունը և նրանք շատ երկար ժամանակ էին ծախսում նման փնտրտուքներ կատարելու և վիճաբանությունների վրա։

Դրա վերաբերյալ  Բաբելոնյան Թալմուդում (Փեշայիմ 62բ) գրված է. «_«Եսելի»_ և _«Եսելի»_ միջև (Ա Մնացորդաց 8։38-9։44) ընկած սերնդաբանության մասին այնքան շատ մեկնաբանություններ կան, որ դրանք կարելի է տանել չորս հարյուր ուղտերի վրա»։  Հետևաբար սա կարող էր լինել Պողոսի մտահոգության առարկան։ Խնդրում եմ ներկայացրեք ծանրակշիռ ապացույց, որ խոսքը գնում է Հիսուսի սերնդաբանության կասկածի մասին։

2) Պողոսը և բոլոր քրիստոնյաները պարտավորություն ունեին յուրաքանչյուրին օգնելու հասկանալ այն հարցերի պատասխանները, որոնք կապված էին այն ժամանակ գոյություն ունեցող Աստվածաշնչի գրքերի հետ։ «Եւ Պօղոսը սովրութեանը պես մտաւ նորանց մոտ, եւ երեք շաբաթ օրեր նորանց հետ խօսեց գրքերիցը։ Բաց էր անում՝ և առաջներին դնում, թե պետք էր Քրիստոսը չարչարուէր՝ և մեռելներիցը յարութիւն առնէր. եւ թէ Քրիստոսը այս Յիսուսն է որ ես պատմում եմ ձեզ»։ (Գործք Առաքելոց 17:2, 3); «...միշտ պատրաստ եղեք հեզութեամբ և երկիւղածությամբ պատասխան տալու ամենին, որ ձեր մէջ եղած յոյսի համար պատճառ հարցնէ» (Ա Պետրոս 3:15)։

Հետևաբար Պողոսը չէր կարող հորդորել չխոսել Հիսուսի սերնդաբանությանը վերաբերվող թեմայից։

3) Իսկ եթե կարծում եք, թե Պողոսն էր կասկածում, ապա եթե ձեր մեջբերած 1 Տիմոթէոս 1 գլխի 3 և 4 համարները կարդալուց առաջ կարդաք համատեքստը՝ ընդամենը երկու խոսք վերև, ապա կհանդիպեք այսպիսի խոսքերի. «1Պօղոս Յիսուս Քրիստոսի առաքեալ մեր Փրկիչ Աստուծոյ եւ Յիսուս Քրիստոսի՝ մեր յոյսին հրամանովը. 2 Տիմոթէոս՝ սիրելի որդուս՝ հաւատքով, շնորհք, ողորմութիւն եւ խաղաղութիւն լինի Աստուած մեր Հօրիցը եւ մեր Տէր Յիսուս Քրիստոսիցը»։

Իսկ Հռոմեացիներ 1 գլխի 2–րդ և 3–րդ համարներում Պողոսը հստակ նշում է. «2 Այն որ առաջուց խոստացաւ իր մարգարէների ձեռովը սուրբ գրքերումը, 3 Իր Որդու համար, ու մարմնի կողմանէ Դաւիթի զաւակիցն եղաւ»։

Ի՞նչ հիմնավորմամբ եք ենթադրում, որ 1 Տիմոթէոս 1–ի 3_4-ում նա նկատի ուներ Հիսուսի սերնդաբանությունը։






> Առաջին “ավետարան”_ը որ կոչվում է ըստ մարկոս_ի չնշում   Հիսուս քրիստոսի ազգաբանությունը ինչպես նաեւ վերջինը որ կոչվում է “ավետարան “ ըստ հովհաննու և նրանք չեն նշում ‘կույսի’ պատմությունը:
> Այս փաստը հիմք ընդունելով կարելի է եզրակացնել որ ազգաբանությունը և կույսից ծնվելը իրար հետ ուղիղ առնչված են և հիշատակվում են մատթեոսի և ղուկասի գրքերում:


Ավելի կոնկրետ կարելի՞ է։ Եթե Մարկոսն ու Հովհաննեսը (ի դեպ, անունները մեծատառով են գրվում  :Wink:  ) չեն նշել, դրանից ի՞նչ։ Ի՞նչ է դա ցույց տալիս։

Նաև մի բան էլ, առաջին ավետարանը Մարկոսը չի, այլ Մատթեոսն է, որի գրվելը ավարտվել է մ.թ. 41 թ.–ին, իսկ Մարկսը գրվել է մ.թ. 60-65 թթ.։

Կարո՞ղ եք գոնե մի փաստ բերել, որ Մարկոսն ու Հովհաննեսը կասկածներ են ունեցել, կամ չեն հավատացել, որ Հիսուսը կույսից է  ծնվել։

Ու այստեղ ձեր կողմից մի բացթողում էլ կա, քանի որ Հովհաննեսը իր ավետարանի 7–րդ գլխի 42 համարում ցույց է տալիս, որ առաջին դարի Հրեաները համոզված էին, որ Քրիստոսը պետք է գար Դավթի սերնդից. «Չէ՞ որ գիրքն ասում է, Քրիստոսը Դաւիթի սերունդիցը եւ Բեթլէհէմ գիւղիցը կ’գայ, որտեղ Դաւիթն էր»։

Եթե հաշվի առնեք Աստվածաշնչի կոնտեքստը, ապա կնկատեք, որ բոլոր առաքյալները՝ այդ թվում Մարկոսն ու Հովհաննեսը միաբան են եղել միմյանց հետ և նրանց միջև ուսմունքային հարցերի վերաբերյալ ոչ մի տարաձայնություններ չեն եղել։

Դուք կարո՞ղ եք ցույց տալ հակառակը։

----------

E-la Via (30.01.2010), յոգի (28.01.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Եթե Մատթեոսի ազգաբանության լուրջ ենք վերաբերվելու ապա Հիսուս ուներ մի հատ նախահայր որ կոչվում էր Յեքոնիա Մատթեոսի 1:12 12Բաբելոնում գերութիւնից յետոյ Յեքոնիան ծնեց Սաղաթիէլին .որի մասին Երեմիա մարգարեն ասում է Երեմիա 22:28-3028քանզի ինքն ու իր զաւակը ընկան օտար երկիր, արհամարհուած բերանը տարագիր դարձաւ, շպրտուելով անարգուեց Յեքոնիա ասուած մարդը ինչպէս անպէտք աման, շպրտուեց մի երկիր, որը չէր ճանաչում»։ 29Երկի՛ր, երկի՛ր, ո՛վ երկիր, լսի՛ր Տիրոջ պատգամները։ 30Այսպէս է ասում Տէրը. «Այդ մարդուն համարիր տարագիր այր, թող նա իր տարիներին սերունդ չտայ, թող նրա զաւակից տղամարդ չաճի, որ նստի Դաւթի աթոռին՝ իբրեւ Յուդայի երկրի տան իշխան»։նույն  խնդրին հանդիպում ենք Ղուկասում որտեղ նշված է Ղուկաս 3:25ն  25եւ սա՝ Յովնանէի, եւ սա՝ Րէսայի, եւ սա՝ Զորոբաբէլի, եւ սա՝ Սաղաթիէլի, եւ սա՝ Ներիի:  Զորոբաբէլն ու Սաղաթիէլը Յեքոնիա-ի  ժառանգներ էին :


Ձեր նշած Յեքոնիան եղել է Հուդայի թագավոր և տարվել է գերի Բաբելոնի Նաբուգոդոնոսոր թագավորի կողմից մ.թ.ա. 617 թ.–ին։ Նա Հուդայի վրա թագավորել է ընդամենը երեք ամիս և տասը օր։ Նա եղել է Հովակիմի տղան, այսինքն Հուդայի թագավոր Հոսիայի որդին (Ա Մնացորդաց 3–րդ գլուխ 15-17; Եսթեր 2–րդ գլուխ 6; Երեմիա 24։1)

Ձեր մեջբերած համարը Երեմիա 22 գլխի 30 համարը շատ պարզ ցույց է տալիս, որ նա պետք է ունենար զավակներ. «30 Տէրը այսպէս կ’ըսէ. «Այս մարդը իբր անզաւակ գրեցէք, մարդ մը, որ իր օրերուն մէջ յաջողութիւն պիտի չգտնէ, քանզի անոր սերունդէն ոեւէ մէկը յաջողութիւն պիտի չգտնէ, որ Դաւիթին աթոռին վրայ նստի եւ Յուդայի վրայ թագաւորութիւն ընէ»։ Փաստորեն համաձայն այս մարգարեության նա անզավակ էր լինելու այն առումով, որ իր սերնդից ոչ մեկը չէր լինելու որպես թագավոր, ինչն էլ պատմությունը փաստում է, որ նրա սերնդից ոչ մեկը չի եղել «Դավթի աթոռին նստող»։ Իսկ Ա Մնացորդաց 3–րդ գլխի 17 և 18 համարներում գրված են նրա երեխաներից 7–ի անունները։

Բացի այդ կարելի է ենթադրել, որ Երեմիան այդպես գրել է, քանի որ երբ Հեքոնիան թագավոր դարձավ նա ընդամենը 18 տարեկան էր (Դ Թագավորաց 24 գլխի, 8 համար) և հավանաբար այդ ժամանակ դեռ չուներ երեխաներ։  Եվ ինչպես արդեն նշեցի, նա հասցրեց թագավորել ընդամենը երեք ամսից մի փոքր ավել։ 

Երբ այնուհետև Բաբելոնյան գերությունից ազատ արձակվեցին նրա որդիները հարգանք ունեին հրեաների մեջ և զբաղեցրեցին տարբեր կառավարական պաշտոններ, սակայն նրանցից և ոչ մեկը չդարձավ թագավոր։  Այնպես որ Երեմիայի մարգարեությունը ճշգրտորեն կատարվեց՝ «անոր սերունդէն ոեւէ մէկը յաջողութիւն պիտի չգտնէ, որ Դաւիթին աթոռին վրայ նստի եւ Յուդայի վրայ թագաւորութիւն ընէ»։






> Եթէ ուշադիր կարդաք ես չհերքեցի որ “ալմահ” կարող է նշանակել կույս …_Նախ անդրադառնալով բովանդակությանը` հարկ է նշել, որ "կույս" բառը թարգմանվել է եբրայերեն ալմահ բառից, որ նշանակում է "ջահել կին" եւ անպայման չի նշանակում կույս. ամենաճիշտ բառը նկարագրելու երբեւիցե սեռային հարաբերություն չունեցած աղջկան` բետուլա-ն է: Եթե Եսային ուզում էր, որ մենք հասկանաք, թե կույս մի աղջիկ երեխա էր ունենալու, իր տրամադրության տակ ուներ շատ ավելի հարմար բառ, նկատի առնելով նաեւ, որ այս եզակի դեպք էր լինելու բոլոր մարդկանց բոլոր ժամանակների համար_
> Ավելացնեմ Եսայու գրքում Եսային 4 անգամ (23:12, 37:22, 47:1, 62:5), օգտագործած է *բետուլա* բառը հետեվաբար տեղյակ էր այդ բառից ,  բայց այդ բախտորոշ տեղում նպատակահարմար չի գտել… ինչու...


Որովհետև շատ դեպքերում իրենք մարգարեները սկզբից մարգարեություն անելով չեն ունեցել լիարժեք պատկերացում, թե ինչի մասին են մարգարեություն անում։ Նրանք գրել են այն, ինչ տեսիլքների, երազների, տրանսի կամ ցանկացած այլ ձևով Աստված հայտնել է նրանց։

Օրինակ Դանիել մարգարեն իր մարգարեություններից մի քանիսի մասին գրում է. «Եւ ես լսեցի, բայց չ'հասկացայ, եւ ասեցի. Ով Տէր իմ, ի՞նչ պիտի լինի սորանց վերջը. Եւ նա ասեց. Գնա, Դանիէլ, որովհետեւ այս խօսքերը փակուած ևւ կնքուած են մինչւ վերջի ժամանակը» (Դանիէլ 12-րդ գլխի 8 և 9 համարներ)։






> Մի հարց էլ Ինչու Ղուկասում նախահայրերի թիւը համարյա 2 անգամ ավել է նույն ժամանակահատվածի համար քան  Մատթեոսում:


1) Եթե ուշադիր լինեիք, ապա կնկատեիք, որ Ղուկասը սերնդաբանությունը սկսում է Ադամից, իսկ Մատթեոսը Աբրահամից։

2) Ինչ որ մեկի սերնդաբանությունը ապացուցելու համար անհրաժեշտություն չկա նշելու բոլոր անունները։ Աստվածաշունչը տոհմաբանական արխիվ չէ։ Սերնդաբանությունը գրելու նպատակն է ապացուցել, որ Հիսուսը Դավթի սերդնից է, իսկ Մատթեոսի բերած սերնդաբանությունը ավելի քան բավարար է։

Աստվածաշնչում այդպիսի օրինակներ էլի կան։  Օրինակ Եզրասը, որպեսզի ապացուցեր, որ ինքը քահանայական սերնդից է, Եզրաս 7։1-5–ում բաց թողեց որոշ անուններ, որոնք սակայն նշվում են Ա Մնացորդաց 6–րդ գլխի 1-15 համարների քահանայական սերնդաբանության մեջ։ Բայց Եզրասի բերածը բավարար էր իր սերնդաբանությունը ապացուցելու համար։ Պարագան նույնն է Մատթեոսի բերած սերնդաբանության հետ կապված։






> Դուք ասում էք *“Աստվածաշնչյան շատ մարգարեությունները ունեցել երկու կատարում։”*Եթե այդպես է և դուք հավատում էք որ “ալմահ”-ը որպես կույս պետք է հասկանալ այդտեղում  ուրեմն դուք հավատում էք որ 2 հատ կույս երեխա ունեցան որ նշանակում է Հիսուս միակը չեր, որն էր երկրորդը….


Ես գրել էի պատասխանը.



> Սակայն ոչ մի հիմքեր չկան հարյուր տոկոս վստահությամբ ասելու, թե Եսայայի և Աքազի ժամանակներում ում վրա կատարվեց այս մարգարեությունը։
> Իսկ Աստվածաշունչը այնպիսի գիրք է, որը բացատրում է ինքն իրեն։ Եվ Մատթեոս 1։22, 23–ը ցույց է տալիս, թե ում վրա է կատարվում մարգարեությունը։







> Դուք նշեք մի "մարգարեություն" և ես ձեզ ապացուցեմ որ Հիսուսի հետ որ մի առնչություն չունի:


Ձեր տրամադրվածությունը շատ հետաքրքիր է։ Մարգարեությունը չակերտներում, իսկ ձեր բերած ապացույցները առանց չակերտների  :Smile: 

Ախր ձեր նշած մտքերի մեծ մասը վարկածներ են։ Եվ երևում է, որ դուք ինքներդ Աստվածաշունչը լրջորեն չեք ուսումնասիրել, քանի որ շատ պրիմիտիվ բաներ չգիտեք, որ պիտի իմանայիք հաշվի առնելով ձեր մեկնաբանությունները։

Դուք ինձ ճիշտ հասկացեք, ես չեմ ցանկանում ձեզ վիրավորել, բայց քանի որ դուք նման անսասան վստահությամբ հայտարարություններ եք անում, դրա համար էլ գրում եմ, որ ձեր ներկայացրածը պարզապես վարկածներ են, որոնք չեն էլ կարող հավակնել ապացույց համարվելու։ Իսկ ինտելեկտուալ ազնվությունը պահանջում է ոչ հստակ տեղեկությունները չներկայացնել որպես անհերքելի փաստ։

Եվ կարծում եմ, որ նման տրամադրվածությամբ մենք ինքներս մեզ զրկում ենք առողջ զրույց անցկացնելու հնարավորությունից։

Կրկին ներողություն եմ խնդրում, եթե ինչ որ տեղ գրածներս աննրբանկատ են և հավաստիացնում եմ, որ ձեզ վիրավորելու միտում չունեմ  :Smile:   Անկեղծ ասած այդ պատճառով էլ «կրոն» բաժնում շա՜՜՜՜տ հազվադեպ եմ գրառումներ անում, որովհետև կռիվը շատ-շատա....

----------


## Հայ Արիադավան

[QUOTE=Jarre;1925230]Ձեր նշած Յեքոնիան եղել է Հուդայի թագավոր և տարվել է գերի Բաբելոնի Նաբուգոդոնոսոր թագավորի կողմից մ.թ.ա. 617 թ.–ին։ Նա Հուդայի վրա թագավորել է ընդամենը երեք ամիս և տասը օր։ Նա եղել է Հովակիմի տղան, այսինքն Հուդայի թագավոր Հոսիայի որդին (Ա Մնացորդաց 3–րդ գլուխ 15-17; Եսթեր 2–րդ գլուխ 6; Երեմիա 24։1)

Ձեր մեջբերած համարը Երեմիա 22 գլխի 30 համարը շատ պարզ ցույց է տալիս, որ նա պետք է ունենար զավակներ. «30 Տէրը այսպէս կ’ըսէ. «Այս մարդը իբր անզաւակ գրեցէք, մարդ մը, որ իր օրերուն մէջ յաջողութիւն պիտի չգտնէ, քանզի անոր սերունդէն ոեւէ մէկը յաջողութիւն պիտի չգտնէ, որ Դաւիթին աթոռին վրայ նստի եւ Յուդայի վրայ թագաւորութիւն ընէ»։ Փաստորեն համաձայն այս մարգարեության նա անզավակ էր լինելու այն առումով, որ իր սերնդից ոչ մեկը չէր լինելու որպես թագավոր, ինչն էլ պատմությունը փաստում է, որ նրա սերնդից ոչ մեկը չի եղել «Դավթի աթոռին նստող»։ Իսկ Ա Մնացորդաց 3–րդ գլխի 17 և 18 համարներում գրված են նրա երեխաներից 7–ի անունները։

Բացի այդ կարելի է ենթադրել, որ Երեմիան այդպես գրել է, քանի որ երբ Հեքոնիան թագավոր դարձավ նա ընդամենը 18 տարեկան էր (Դ Թագավորաց 24 գլխի, 8 համար) և հավանաբար այդ ժամանակ դեռ չուներ երեխաներ։  Եվ ինչպես արդեն նշեցի, նա հասցրեց թագավորել ընդամենը երեք ամսից մի փոքր ավել։ 

Երբ այնուհետև Բաբելոնյան գերությունից ազատ արձակվեցին նրա որդիները հարգանք ունեին հրեաների մեջ և զբաղեցրեցին տարբեր կառավարական պաշտոններ, սակայն նրանցից և ոչ մեկը չդարձավ թագավոր։  Այնպես որ Երեմիայի մարգարեությունը ճշգրտորեն կատարվեց՝ «անոր սերունդէն ոեւէ մէկը յաջողութիւն պիտի չգտնէ, որ Դաւիթին աթոռին վրայ նստի եւ Յուդայի վրայ թագաւորութիւն ընէ»։

Այդ դեպքում Պետրոսի խոսքերը Գործք 2:29-30 սխալ են- _29Ով եղբայրներ, պէտք է վստահութեամբ ասել Դաւիթ նահապետի մասին, որ ե՛ւ մեռաւ, ե՛ւ թաղուեց, ու նրա գերեզմանը կայ մեր մէջ մինչեւ այսօր. 30բայց որովհետեւ նա մարգարէ էր եւ գիտէր, որ Աստուած նրան երդուելով խոստացաւ նրա որովայնի պտղից մէկին նստեցնել իր գահի վրայ..._

Խոսքը Հիսուսի մասին է կարծում եմ,   Հրեիիիիից թագավոոոոոոր...

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Հին Կտակարանում չի կարող լինել Հիսուսի հետ կապված մարգարեություն :Դա Հրեական տրամաբանության մեջ չի տեղավորվում:

----------

Gayl (29.01.2010), յոգի (29.01.2010)

----------


## վրեժ62

> Հին Կտակարանում չի կարող լինել Հիսուսի հետ կապված մարգարեություն :Դա Հրեական տրամաբանության մեջ չի տեղավորվում:



Ով  ցանկություն  ունի  իմանալու,  թե  Հիսուսի  մասին կա  արդյոք  մարգարեություն  հին  կտակարանում, թե  ոչ,  կարող  է  կարդալ  Դանիելի  մարգարեություններում   գլ.  Թ  խս.  26:  Ցանկության  դեպքում  կարող  եմ  մի  քանի  տեղ  եվս  նշել:

----------


## Gayl

> Ով  ցանկություն  ունի  իմանալու,  թե  Հիսուսի  մասին կա  արդյոք  մարգարեություն  հին  կտակարանում, թե  ոչ,  կարող  է  կարդալ  Դանիելի  մարգարեություններում   գլ.  Թ  խս.  26:  Ցանկության  դեպքում  կարող  եմ  մի  քանի  տեղ  եվս  նշել:


Եթե կարելի է մեջբերում արա:

----------


## Vook

Հայ արիադավան՝ քեզ Հիսուսի հատկապես ծննդի մասին է մարգարեություն պետք թէ՞  հենց Հիսուսի մասին։Ասա խնդրեմ որից քանի հատ է պետք օրինակ բերեմ որ քո բացած թեման  համարես ապատեղեկատվություն։ 
 Խնդրեմ ՝նշեք թիվը

----------


## Gayl

> Հայ արիադավան՝ քեզ Հիսուսի հատկապես ծննդի մասին է մարգարեություն պետք *թէ՞  հենց Հիսուսի մասին։*


Խի կարող ես ապացուցես, որ Հիսուսը գոյություն է ունեցե՞լ :Shok:

----------


## վրեժ62

> Եթե կարելի է մեջբերում արա:


Այսինքն  մեջբերեմ  Դանիելում  գրված  խոսքե՞րը

----------


## Vook

*1* Օսսե 6.2
որովհետեւ նա հարուածեց մեզ եւ ինքն էլ կը բժշկի, վիրաւորեց եւ կը կապի մեր վէրքերը։ 3Երկու օր յետոյ նա կը կենդանացնի մեզ,եւ երրորդ օրը կ՚ելնենք կը կանգնենք նրա առաջ, կը ճանաչենք Տիրոջըեւ հետամուտ կը լինենք ճանաչելու նրան։

----------


## Gayl

> Այսինքն  մեջբերեմ  Դանիելում  գրված  խոսքե՞րը


Այո, եթե իհարկե դժվար չի:

----------


## Vook

Հարգարժան Գայլ Աստված՝ թեորեմ չէ որ Նրան ապացուցենք

----------


## Gayl

> *1* Օսսե 6.2
> որովհետեւ նա հարուածեց մեզ եւ ինքն էլ կը բժշկի, վիրաւորեց եւ կը կապի մեր վէրքերը։ 3Երկու օր յետոյ նա կը կենդանացնի մեզ,եւ երրորդ օրը կ՚ելնենք կը կանգնենք նրա առաջ, կը ճանաչենք Տիրոջըեւ հետամուտ կը լինենք ճանաչելու նրան։


Լավն էր այ քեզ մտքի պայծառություն, իսկ ասողը Հիսուսի ծննդից քանի տարի առաջ է գրել,երբ է գտնվել նրա խոսքերը, բնօրինակն ա թե՞ արտագրված և արդյոք կարո՞ղ եք ապացուցել որ այդ գրությունը տվյալ թվին է գրվել, թե չէ ես էլ կարամ մագաղաթի վրա խզբզեմ:

----------


## վրեժ62

> Այո, եթե իհարկե դժվար չի:



«Եվ  վաթսունեվերկու   յօթնյակից   հետո   պիտի  Մեսիան  մահով   դատապարտվի   բայց  չէ  թե  իրան   համար.  »

----------

Gayl (29.01.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Լավն էր այ քեզ մտքի պայծառություն,:


Էս  հեգնական տոներդ պահիր ուրիշ տեղ կ պայծառափայլես։ իսկ գրվածքը  Հիսուսից շատ ու շատ տարի առաջ է եղել։

----------


## Gayl

> Հարգարժան Գայլ Աստված՝ թեորեմ չէ որ Նրան ապացուցենք


Նրա գոյությունն ես ապացուցում:Աբուջամաբ անունով մեկը ապրել է մ.թ.ա. 20000 թվին նա եղել է Աստծո որդի և հավատացեք նրան քանզի *Աստված՝ թեորեմ չէ որ Նրան ապացուցենք*

----------


## Vook

> Լավն էր այ քեզ մտքի պայծառություն, իսկ ասողը Հիսուսի ծննդից քանի տարի առաջ է գրել,երբ է գտնվել նրա խոսքերը, բնօրինակն ա թե՞ արտագրված և արդյոք կարո՞ղ եք ապացուցել որ այդ գրությունը տվյալ թվին է գրվել, թե չէ ես էլ կարամ մագաղաթի վրա խզբզեմ:


ըստ էության պահանջվում էր բերել հին կտակարանից մարգարեություն .որն էլ արեցի։թեմայի հեղինակին կխնդրեի լավ ծանոթանա աստվածաշնչին ու զրպարտություններ չանի

----------


## Gayl

> «Եվ  վաթսունեվերկու   յօթնյակից   հետո   պիտի  Մեսիան  մահով   դատապարտվի   բայց  չէ  թե  իրան   համար.  »


*վաթսունեվերկու յօթնյակից* ինչ թիվ ստացվե՞ց:

----------


## Gayl

> Էս  հեգնական տոներդ պահիր ուրիշ տեղ կ պայծառափայլես։ իսկ գրվածքը  Հիսուսից շատ ու շատ տարի առաջ է եղել։


Ոչ թե հեգնական այլ զարմացած :Wink:

----------


## Vook

> Լավն էր այ քեզ մտքի պայծառություն, իսկ ասողը Հիսուսի ծննդից քանի տարի առաջ է գրել,երբ է գտնվել նրա խոսքերը, բնօրինակն ա թե՞ արտագրված և արդյոք կարո՞ղ եք ապացուցել որ այդ գրությունը տվյալ թվին է գրվել, թե չէ ես էլ կարամ մագաղաթի վրա խզբզեմ:


http://unseal.narod.ru/sinai_internet.html
մագաղաթների մասին կարդա այստեղ

----------

Gayl (29.01.2010)

----------


## վրեժ62

> *վաթսունեվերկու յօթնյակից* ինչ թիվ ստացվե՞ց:


հիմա  քեզ  յօթնյակնա  հետաքրքրում,  թե  Հիսուսի  մասին  մարգարեությունը

----------


## Gayl

> հիմա  քեզ  յօթնյակնա  հետաքրքրում,  թե  Հիսուսի  մասին  մարգարեությունը


Երկուսն էլ, բայց հիմա հետաքրքիր ա ինչ ասել են այդպես են սարքե՞լ թե համենայդեպս մոքր ինչ շեղվել են ու մի քիչ ուրիշ ձև են հորինել:

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական. Օտարալեզու գրառումն ու գրառման արձագանքները ջնջվել են:*

----------

Chuk (29.01.2010)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Ով  ցանկություն  ունի  իմանալու,  թե  Հիսուսի  մասին կա  արդյոք  մարգարեություն  հին  կտակարանում, թե  ոչ,  կարող  է  կարդալ  Դանիելի  մարգարեություններում   գլ.  Թ  խս.  26:  Ցանկության  դեպքում  կարող  եմ  մի  քանի  տեղ  եվս  նշել:


Հարգելիս ինչքան ել մեք հույս տանք մեզ, որ հրեաները կարող էին Հիսուսի մասին մարգարեություն  անել և ապա այն զետեղել իրենց սուրբ գրքում շատ հեռու է  հրեական ճշմարտությունից:Չեմ ասի որ շատ գրքեր եմ կարդացել Թորայի կամ Հին Կտակարանին վերաբերող ,սակայն կարող եմ հաստատ ասել ցավոք Հիսուսի մասին ոչինչ չկա:
Իսկ որ մեր քրիստոնեաները Հին Կտակարանում փնտրում և գտնում են ինչ որ մտքեր և ներկայացնում որպես Հիսուսի հետ կապված մարգարեություն բացարձակապես այլ հարց է:

----------


## Հայ Արիադավան

> *1* Օսսե 6.2
> որովհետեւ նա հարուածեց մեզ եւ ինքն էլ կը բժշկի, վիրաւորեց եւ կը կապի մեր վէրքերը։ 3Երկու օր յետոյ նա կը կենդանացնի մեզ,եւ երրորդ օրը կ՚ելնենք կը կանգնենք նրա առաջ, կը ճանաչենք Տիրոջըեւ հետամուտ կը լինենք ճանաչելու նրան։


Եթե դուք կարդաք այդ գրքի 5րդ գլուխը հստակ երեվում է ում է ուղղված այդ: Անզեն աչքով կարելի է տեսնել որ խոսքը Իսրայելի մասին է և ոչ Հիսուսի: Ես բիբլիան չեմ զրպարտում կարիքը չկա: Բիբլիան ինքն իրան զրպարտում է, Միա յն բիբլիան հերիք է որ ինքն իրան դատապարտի, անշուշտ եթէ... հոգով կույր չես...

----------


## Հայ Արիադավան

> Հայ արիադավան՝ քեզ Հիսուսի հատկապես ծննդի մասին է մարգարեություն պետք թէ՞  հենց Հիսուսի մասին։Ասա խնդրեմ որից քանի հատ է պետք օրինակ բերեմ որ քո բացած թեման  համարես ապատեղեկատվություն։ 
>  Խնդրեմ ՝նշեք թիվը


Ինչքան ուզում ես բեր ոչ մեկն էլ հիսուսի մասին չէ: Ապատեղեկատվություն գոռալով ապատեղեկատվություն չի լինում: "զատիկ"ին պատրաստ է լինելու "հարության" հեքյաթի մասին հոդված: ամեն բան իր ժամանակին...

----------


## _DEATH_

Ժող Zeitgeist-ը նայեք: Լիքը "Հիսուսներ" են ծնվել մինչև մեր Հիսուսը ուղակի տարբեր անուններով: Օրինակ

 Horus-ը ծվել է Դեկտեմբերի 25-ին կույս Մարիամից, երբ որ ծնվել է, արևելքում աստղ է վառվել, որի օգնությամբ 3 թագավորները (կամ մոգերը) գտնել են տեղը: 12 տարեկանում երեխաներին էր դասեր տալիս: 30 տարեկանում մկրտվել է Անուբի կողմից: Horus-ը ուներ 12 աշակերտ, որոնց հետ ճանապարհորդում էր և հրաշքեր գործում, օրինակ հիվանդներին էր բուժում և քայլում ջրի վրա: Horus-ը հայտնի է տարբեր անուններով, ինչպես օրինակ  Աստծու որդի, Ճշմարտություն, Լույս և այլն: Տիֆոնի դավաճանությունից հետո Horus-ը խաչվել է, թաղվել, 3 օր հետո հարություն առել:

Չէ էս հաստատ Հիսուսը չի, մոտ 5000 տարի առաջվա Եգիպտացիների Աստվածն ա:

Ու սենց մի հատ չի, լիքը "Հիսուսներ" են եղել:

Հին կտակարանում էլ շատ բաներ ուղակի հանել են, որովհետև մեկի գրածը մյուսի հետ չէր համապատասխանում, մեկը ուրիշ բան ա գրած եղել, մեկը լրիվ ուրիշ բան, որը հակասել ա մյուսի գրածին: Լրիվ հանել է, մեկա էլի խառն ա մնացել, եթե ավելի չի խառնվել իրար:

----------

Gayl (29.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ժող Zeitgeist-ը նայեք: Լիքը "Հիսուսներ" են ծնվել մինչև մեր Հիսուսը ուղակի տարբեր անուններով: Օրինակ
> 
>  Horus-ը ծվել է Դեկտեմբերի 25-ին կույս Մարիամից, երբ որ ծնվել է, արևելքում աստղ է վառվել, որի օգնությամբ 3 թագավորները (կամ մոգերը) գտնել են տեղը: 12 տարեկանում երեխաներին էր դասեր տալիս: 30 տարեկանում մկրտվել է Անուբի կողմից: Horus-ը ուներ 12 աշակերտ, որոնց հետ ճանապարհորդում էր և հրաշքեր գործում, օրինակ հիվանդներին էր բուժում և քայլում ջրի վրա: Horus-ը հայտնի է տարբեր անուններով, ինչպես օրինակ  Աստծու որդի, Ճշմարտություն, Լույս և այլն: Տիֆոնի դավաճանությունից հետո Horus-ը խաչվել է, թաղվել, 3 օր հետո հարություն առել:
> 
> Չէ էս հաստատ Հիսուսը չի, մոտ 5000 տարի առաջվա Եգիպտացիների Աստվածն ա:
> 
> Ու սենց մի հատ չի, լիքը "Հիսուսներ" են եղել:
> 
> Հին կտակարանում էլ շատ բաներ ուղակի հանել են, որովհետև մեկի գրածը մյուսի հետ չէր համապատասխանում, մեկը ուրիշ բան ա գրած եղել, մեկը լրիվ ուրիշ բան, որը հակասել ա մյուսի գրածին: Լրիվ հանել է, մեկա էլի խառն ա մնացել, եթե ավելի չի խառնվել իրար:


 Այդ նույն պատմությունը կրկնվում է հնդիկների, հույների և պարսիկների մոտ ու եթե չեմ սխալվում հույները երկու անգամ են նմանատիպ Աստված կերտում:

----------


## յոգի

> Այդ նույն պատմությունը կրկնվում է հնդիկների, հույների և պարսիկների մոտ ու եթե չեմ սխալվում հույները երկու անգամ են նմանատիպ Աստված կերտում:


 Հնդիկների մոտ հաստատ նման պատմություն չկա...

----------


## Vook

> Ինչքան ուզում ես բեր ոչ մեկն էլ հիսուսի մասին չէ: Ապատեղեկատվություն գոռալով ապատեղեկատվություն չի լինում: "զատիկ"ին պատրաստ է լինելու "հարության" հեքյաթի մասին հոդված: ամեն բան իր ժամանակին...


Դէ ի՞նչ բարեկամս, կարելի է ականջներն ու աչքերը փակել ու գոռալ, թէ մածունը սև է, որն ի դեպ ավելի շուտ կապացուցես, քան թէ այն, որ հին կտակարանում Հիսուսի մասին մարգարեություն չկա։Ձեզ չեր խանգարի ուսումնասիրել մարգարեությունների կերպերն ու բաղադրությունը։Որից էլ պարզ կլիներ որ մարգարեություններնը՝ դրանք Նոստրադամուսյան գուշակություներ չեն և ամեն մի հակառակության ոգով լցված մարդու չեն բացվում: Հիսուսի մասին մարգարեական խոսքերը սկսվում են հին կակարանի ծննդոց հենց առաջին էջերից ու կարմիր թելի պես անցնում են ողջ Աստվածաշնչով: Ամեն մի ոչ հակառակության ոգով լցված մարդու մեծ սիրով  կտեղեկացնեմ դրանց մասին. եթե կարիքը լինի։
նաև մի հիշցում՝ ստոր ու զվելի է կյանքի ցանկացած բնագավառում, ուրիշի վրա ցեխ շպրտելու միջոցով, փորձել սեփական   գարշահոտությունը  ծածկել ։
եթե հեթանոսություն ես ուզում քարոզել՝ սկսիր այնտեղից,  որ Անահիտ չաստվածուհու  պահանջներից մեկը  այն է, որ   ամուսնական զույգի առաջին գիշերը  պետք է ըմբոշխնի փեսայի հայրը ....գնացինք(եթե իհարկե համաձայն ես)

----------


## վրեժ62

> Ինչքան ուզում ես բեր ոչ մեկն էլ հիսուսի մասին չէ: Ապատեղեկատվություն գոռալով ապատեղեկատվություն չի լինում: "զատիկ"ին պատրաստ է լինելու "հարության" հեքյաթի մասին հոդված: ամեն բան իր ժամանակին...


Հարգելիս, եթե  կարելի է  զուգահեռ  օրինակ  բերեմ:  Եթե  մենք  ծանոթանանք  եվ  ես  ասեմ  իմ  անունը  Վրեժ  է  դու  կարող  ես   չհավատալ,  կարող  են  կողքից  մի    քանի  հոգի  ովքեր  ճանաչում  են  ինձ,  փաստեն,  որ  իմ   անունը  Վրեժ  է,  դու  նորից  կարող  ես   չհավատալ,  այդ   դեպքում, երբ    ես  անձնագրով  էլ  փաստեմ,   որ  իմ   անունը  Վրեժ  է  ու   դու   կրկին   չհավատաս,  դրանից  հետո   քեզ  ապացուցելը  անիմաստ  է:

----------

Մեղապարտ (29.01.2010), յոգի (29.01.2010)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Ամեն մի ոչ հակառակության ոգով լցված մարդու մեծ սիրով  կտեղեկացնեմ դրանց մասին. եթե կարիքը լինի։


Համակ ուշադրությամբ կնդունեմ քո տեղեկությունները եթե նրանք Հին Կտակարանից են և այդ նույն տեղեկությունների հետ կապված կներկայացնեմ օրթոդոքս հրեաների տեսակետը,անհրաժեշտության դեպքում կներկայացնեմ աղբյուրը:

----------


## Vook

Մեղապարտ՝ ես չեմ պատրաստվում քրիստոնեությանը ՙՄեՋԼԻՍ՚ հանելու կամ ՙկռվացնելու՚
Նորից ասեմ որ խոսքս վերաբերում է ոչ թէ հակառակվողներին այլ ճշմարտությանը հետամուտ եղողներին։

----------


## յոգի

Հայ Արիադավան-ին,
Հարգելի Հայ ին՞չ կապ ունի Հիսուսի մասին չկա մարգարեություն հին կտակարանում, բայց Հիսուսը եղել է և Նրա մասին Նոր կտակարանում է կա...
Մի տան մեջ երկու եղբայր պատերազմում են իրար դեմ, մեկը մի կրոնի է հետևում մյուսը մի ուրիշ, արդյունքից տուժում է ամբողջ ընտանիքը, նույնպես Հայ ազգն է տուժում...
Ես անկախ անձ եմ, ոչ մի կրոնի հետևորդ չեմ, ոչ մի կազմակերպության անդամ չեմ... բայց ինձ հետաքրքրում է գիտելիքը և պատմությունը... Քրիստոսի մասին, որին նաև անվանում էին Իսա, Իշա, Եշուա, և այլը, կա գրված Հին Արիյական Վեդաներում, որ Նա պետք է հայտնության գա և քարոզի Աստծո սերը... Հին կտակարանում կարող է չլինի, կամ էլ վերագրելվ այդ միգուցե հանել են այդ մասը, (հարց է)... Նա գոյություն է ունեցել և քարոզել է Հենց Արիական ուսմունք, որին դու հիմա ««դավանում»» էս... Չհակասելու համար և ճիշտ հասկանալու համար մարդ առաջի հերթին պետք է Ազատվի նախանձից, Հպարտությունից ( սա վերաբերվում է բոլոր տեսակի կրոնականներին), մաքրի իր գոյությունը, և շատ այլ մաքրողական երևույթներ, նոր կարողանա ներկայացնել կամ քննադատել մի ուրիշ կրոն, կամ ուղղություն, թե չէ կեղծ Էգոյի կռիվ է տեղի ունենում և արդյունքում տուջում է մեծ Մասսա, որից հետո ««ու՞ր էիր աստված»»-են գոռում...
Հիմա դու ինչպես ՞ էս ներկայացնում Հեթանոսությունը, Ին՞չ հիմքերի վրա էք հիմնվում, ին՞չ կապ ունի դա Արիյականության հետ, հեթանոսությունը դա նյութապաշտական կրոն է, որի հիմնական դերը աստվածներից նյութական բարիքներ ուզելն է, մի օր մի աստծու դուռը մյուս օրը մի ուրիշ... 
Արիյա բառը ով ոնց ուզել է մեկնաբանել է իր ձևով... որի իմաստը սանսկրիտերենում նշանակում է, Արիյան դա մի անձ է, որը գիտի աստիճանական զարգացման ուղին, այսինքը ինքնաճանաչման ուղին, դա ազգի անվանում չե, մի ազգի մեջ կարող էն լինել արյաններ և ոչ արյաններ, ինչպես տեսնում էք ձեր շրջապատում...
Քրիստոսը նույնն է քարոզել, ին՞չ էք ուզում Նրանից... բան ունեք ասելու դիմեք Գրիգոր լուսավորիչին, որը գիտեք ինչ արեց...
Վուուկին



> եթե հեթանոսություն ես ուզում քարոզել՝ սկսիր այնտեղից, որ Անահիտ չաստվածուհու պահանջներից մեկը այն է, որ ամուսնական զույգի առաջին գիշերը պետք է ըմբոշխնի փեսայի հայրը ...


Հարգելի Վուուկ բազմաստվածության մեջ նման պահանջ չի եղել, եթե եղել է ապա քո ապու պապերն էլ են նույն կատարել, ու՞մ էս քննադատում...
Մարդը իր տռփալի ցանկություններից դրդված նման պահանջներ է ներկայացնում և ասում է թե Անահիտն է այդպես պահանջում...
Բոլոր Աստվածները գտնվում է Առաքինության մեջ և նման պահանջը տգետ և մարդկային է...

----------

Gayl (30.01.2010), Մեղապարտ (29.01.2010)

----------


## _DEATH_

> Հնդիկների մոտ հաստատ նման պատմություն չկա...


Սխալվում ես կա` Krishna:
Էլի կույսը ա ծնել, արևելքում աստղ ա շողացել, աշակերտների հետ հրաշքներ ա արել, մեռնելուց հետո հարություն ա առել…

----------


## յոգի

> Սխալվում ես կա` Krishna:
> Էլի կույսը ա ծնել, արևելքում աստղ ա շողացել, աշակերտների հետ հրաշքներ ա արել, մեռնելուց հետո հարություն ա առել…


Չեմ սխալվում Ան՛մահ, Վարպետյանի տեղեկություններից է այդ, որը շատ սխալ է, Կրիշնան ծնվել է Դեվակիյից, որը Վասուդեվայի կինն էր, Մաթուրա քաղաքում, ոչ էլ 12 աշակերտ է ունեցել, Նա ըստ Վեդաների համարվում է Աստծո Գերագույն Անձնավորությունը և վեդաները փաստում են այդ Իշվարահ Պարամահ Կրիշնա, որը նշանակում է Կրիշնան Աստծո Գերագույն Անձնավորությունն է... վեդաները ուսումնասիրեք կհամոզվեք...
Ոչ էլ մեռել է կամ հարություն է առել, հրաշքներ չի գործել, այլ կատարել է այն ինչ կկատարեր Գերագույնը, որը Իր համար հրաշք չե, այլ սովորական արարք...

----------

Gayl (30.01.2010)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Մեղապարտ՝ ես չեմ պատրաստվում քրիստոնեությանը ՙՄեՋԼԻՍ՚ հանելու կամ ՙկռվացնելու՚
> Նորից ասեմ որ խոսքս վերաբերում է ոչ թէ հակառակվողներին այլ ճշմարտությանը հետամուտ եղողներին։


Դու ինձ պետք է ընդունես որպես մի քրիստոնեա մարդու որը փնտրտուքի մեջ է և չի գտնում պատասխան որոշ հարցերի :«Ճշմարտությունը» ես գիտեմ ,բայց բացատրություններն են թերի, կիսիր քո գիտելիքների մի մասե ինձ հետ ,խնդրում եմ :

----------


## Vook

> Հարգելի Վուուկ բազմաստվածության մեջ նման պահանջ չի եղել,


Արդյո՞ք քաջատեղյակ եք։



> եթե եղել է ապա քո ապու պապերն էլ են նույն կատարել, ու՞մ էս քննադատում...


ՊԱՊեՐ ասվածը շատ տարածական է։Ամեն դեպքում ՙպապերը՚ անձեռնամխելի չեն



> Բոլոր Աստվածները .


Բոլոր Աստվածները՞ ՞ ՞ :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok:

----------


## Vook

> Դու ինձ պետք է ընդունես որպես մի քրիստոնեա մարդու


Մեղապարտ ջան ախր մի քանի տող այն կողմ գրել էիր որ Ալլահին ես ընդունում։

----------


## յոգի

> Արդյո՞ք քաջատեղյակ եք։
> ՊԱՊեՐ ասվածը շատ տարածական է։Ամեն դեպքում ՙպապերը՚ անձեռնամխելի չեն
> Բոլոր Աստվածները՞ ՞ ՞


Անշուշտ տեղյակ եմ...



> Բոլոր Աստվածները՞ ՞ ՞


Գերագույն Աստված և աստվածիկներ, Գերագույնը մեկն է և միակը, իսկ աստվածները մեր նման էակներ են, պարզապես հնարավորություն էն ստացել տիեզերքը ղեկավարելու Գերագույնի պահանջով...
Կա Պարամ Ատմա-Գերագուն Էակ և կա ջիվ ատմա-ապրող էակ (սանսկրիտ)... Պարամ Ատման դա Գերհոգին է, իսկ ջիվ ատման մենք բոլորս...

----------


## Հայ Արիադավան

> Հարգելիս, եթե  կարելի է  զուգահեռ  օրինակ  բերեմ:  Եթե  մենք  ծանոթանանք  եվ  ես  ասեմ  իմ  անունը  Վրեժ  է  դու  կարող  ես   չհավատալ,  կարող  են  կողքից  մի    քանի  հոգի  ովքեր  ճանաչում  են  ինձ,  փաստեն,  որ  իմ   անունը  Վրեժ  է,  դու  նորից  կարող  ես   չհավատալ,  այդ   դեպքում, երբ    ես  անձնագրով  էլ  փաստեմ,   որ  իմ   անունը  Վրեժ  է  ու   դու   կրկին   չհավատաս,  դրանից  հետո   քեզ  ապացուցելը  անիմաստ  է:


Դու ոչ մի բան էլ չես փաստում ոչ էլ կարողանալու ես փաստել: Այդ քո ասածը հենց քեզի և քո նմաններին ուղղված է առաջին հերթին: 

Այդ այրունարբու մարդը որ կոչվում է սամվէլ մարգարե Աստծուն վերագրում է հետեվյալ խոսքերը-1 թագ 15-3 
_3Արդ, գնա՛ եւ կոտորի՛ր ամաղէկացիներին ու յարիմացիներին եւ ոչնչացրո՛ւ այն ամէնը, ինչ նրանց է պատկանում։ Նրանցից ոչ ոք չպէտք է փրկուի։ Կը կոտորես նրանց ու կ՚ոչնչացնես բոլորին՝ տղամարդ լինի թէ կին, երեխայ լինի թէ կաթնակեր մանուկ, արջառ ու ոչխար, ուղտ ու աւանակ»_

Ըստ ինծի աստծո դեմ հայհոյանք է ասել կամ հավատալ որ աստված այս խոսքերը ասել է: Այս խոսքերը կարող է միայն չարի աստվածը ասել:  
Բիբլիան հստակորէն ասում է որ այսպես կոչված հին կտակարանի Եհովա Աստվածը Եբրայեցիների Աստվածն է, Իսրայելի որդիների Աստվածն է, Աբրամի և Իսահակի Աստվածն է: հին կտակարանը մի ցեղի անձնական Աստծո պատմությունն է որի առաջին և միակ մտահոգությունը իր “ընտրյալ ժողովուրդ”ն է: Այդ Աստվածը օգտագործվում է արդարացնելու այն բոլոր դաժանությունները, գազանությունները և անգթությունները որ հիշյալ ցեղը գործեց և գործում է: հին կտակարանի բոլոր գրքերը ամբողջությամբ թռջված են անմեղ մարդկանց արյունով, բռնաբարված կույսերով անմարդկային անգթությամբ և ոճիրներով, բոլորն ալ վավերացված Եհովայի կողմից:
Բիբլիան մեզ ասում է որ Աստված փոքր է և անվերջ Տիեզերքի Աստվածը չէ: Անվերջ Տիեզերքի Աստվածը չի կարող այսքան փոքր և փոքրոգի լինել:  անվերջ Տիեզերքի Աստվածը չի կարող անմեղ երեխաներ սպաննել:Այսպիսի Աստվածի գաղափարը պետք է լինի  վիրավորական ցանկացած հայի: Այ՞ս է մեր պատկերացրած ուժեղ, արդար, բարի, սիրող աստվածը: Այս փոքրոգի և թույլ Աստծո կերպարն է չասելու համար *չարի Աստծո*:  

Այս էլ "բարի" հիսուսի խոսքերից 
_22Եւ ահա, այդ շրջաններից եկած քանանացի մի կին աղաղակում էր ու ասում. «Ողորմի՛ր ինձ, Տէ՛ր, Դաւթի՛ Որդի, աղջիկս չարաչար դիւահարւում է»։ 23Բայց նա նրան պատասխան չտուեց, եւ նրա աշակերտները մօտենալով՝ աղաչում էին նրան ու ասում. «Արձակի՛ր նրան, որովհետեւ մեր յետեւից աղաղակում է»։ 24Նա պատասխան տուեց եւ ասաց. «Այլ տեղ չեմ ուղարկուած, եթէ ոչ Իսրայէլի տան կորուսեալ ոչխարների մօտ»։ 25Իսկ կինը մօտենալով՝ երկրպագում էր նրան ու ասում. «Տէ՛ր, օգնի՛ր ինձ»։ 26Նա պատասխանեց նրան եւ ասաց. «Լաւ չէ մանուկների հացն առնել ու շներին գցել»։ 27Եւ նա ասաց. «Այո՛, Տէ՛ր, որովհետեւ շներն էլ կերակրւում են իրենց տիրոջ սեղանից ընկած փշրանքներով»։_

Այս անմարդկայնությունը կոչել են Աստվածային և բարոյական

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Մեղապարտ ջան ախր մի քանի տող այն կողմ գրել էիր որ Ալլահին ես ընդունում։


Վայ իմ անմեղ ,ես սատանաին էլ եմ ընդունում :Ալլահը իր պատվավոր տեղը ունի իմ աշխարհում,ես մուսուլման չեմ ես  Առաքելական Եկեղեցու խոնարհ  աստվածապաշտ մարդ եմ :

----------

յոգի (30.01.2010)

----------


## _DEATH_

> Չեմ սխալվում Ան՛մահ, Վարպետյանի տեղեկություններից է այդ, որը շատ սխալ է, Կրիշնան ծնվել է Դեվակիյից, որը Վասուդեվայի կինն էր, Մաթուրա քաղաքում, ոչ էլ 12 աշակերտ է ունեցել, Նա ըստ Վեդաների համարվում է Աստծո Գերագույն Անձնավորությունը և վեդաները փաստում են այդ Իշվարահ Պարամահ Կրիշնա, որը նշանակում է Կրիշնան Աստծո Գերագույն Անձնավորությունն է... վեդաները ուսումնասիրեք կհամոզվեք...


Ինչ Վարպետյան? 
Էտ մի բան ճիշտ ես ասում, ծնվել ա կույս Դեվակիյից, ով ա ասել 12 աշակերտ?, ասում եմ աշակերտներ, թե հոնգնակին 12 ա նշանակում?




> Ոչ էլ մեռել է կամ հարություն է առել, հրաշքներ չի գործել, այլ կատարել է այն ինչ կկատարեր Գերագույնը, որը Իր համար հրաշք չե, այլ սովորական արարք...
> Հրաշքները տգետնետի աչքերի համար է, որ չգիտն թե ինչը որտեղից է առաջանում և ստեղծվում...


Ոնց չի մեռել?  :Shok: 
Եթե հարություն չի առել, ուրեմն ինչ վերամարմնավորվել ա?  :Think: 
Շատ կներես իհարկե բայց դու միլիոնավոր, նունիսկ միլիարդավոր մարդկանց ես վիրավորում տգետ ասելով: Դուրս ա գալիս Հիսուսն էլ հրաշքներ չի արել, այլ եսիմ ինչ արարքներ Գերագույնին շնորհված, լրիվ բուդիստական մտածելակերպ…

----------


## յոգի

> Մեղապարտ ջան ախր մի քանի տող այն կողմ գրել էիր որ Ալլահին ես ընդունում։


 Թող ներող լինի Մեղապարտը...
Ալլահ նշանակում է Գերագույն աստված, նույն Աստվածն է, որին երկրպագում էն բոլոր կրոնների հետևորդները, Աստծուն տարբեր անուններով են դիմում տարբեր ազգություններում, բայց Աստված մնում է նույնը...
Հրեյաները իրենց կողմից տված անունով են դիմում, Հույները իրենց, Հայերը իրենց և այդպես շարունակ... 
Ինչ որ մեկի հորը մեկը դիմում է էսինչ, մի ուրիշը էնինչ, մյուսը թագավոր, մի ուրիշը պողոս կամ պետրոս, բայց անձը մնում է նույնը անվանումներն են տարբեր...
Հետաքրքիր է, որ Աստծուն տարբեր անուններով դիմելով մեկը մյուսի ««աստծուն»» վիրավորում է, կամ ասում է թե դու հրեաների աստծուն ես պաշտում, կամ հնդիկների աստծուն ես պաշտում կամ չինացիներինը... չիմանալով, որ վիրավորում են հենց իրենց հորը...

----------

Մեղապարտ (30.01.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Ինչ Վարպետյան? 
> Էտ մի բան ճիշտ ես ասում, ծնվել ա կույս Դեվակիյից, ով ա ասել 12 աշակերտ?, ասում եմ աշակերտներ, թե հոնգնակին 12 ա նշանակում?
> 
> 
> 
> Ոնց չի մեռել? 
> Եթե հարություն չի առել, ուրեմն ինչ վերամարմնավորվել ա? 
> Շատ կներես իհարկե բայց դու միլիոնավոր, նունիսկ միլիարդավոր մարդկանց ես վիրավորում տգետ ասելով: Դուրս ա գալիս Հիսուսն էլ հրաշքներ չի արել, այլ եսիմ ինչ արարքներ Գերագույնին շնորհված, լրիվ բուդիստական մտածելակերպ…


Չե եղբայր, չեմ վիրավորում ոչ ոքի, եթե լավ կարդաս գրածս կհամոզվես, հրաշք՞ դա նշանակում է մի բան, որ չեղած տեղից հայտնվեց, բժշկելը դա հրաշք չե, այլ արվեստ է... 
նորից եմ կրկնում չիմացող մարդու համար դրանք հրաշք են...
Բուդիստական մտածելակերպը այլ է... անկապ է այստեղ բուդիստականը...

----------


## _DEATH_

> Չե եղբայր, չեմ վիրավորում ոչ ոքի, եթե լավ կարդաս գրածս կհամոզվես, հրաշք՞ դա նշանակում է մի բան, որ չեղած տեղից հայտնվեց, բժշկելը դա հրաշք չե, այլ արվեստ է... 
> նորից եմ կրկնում չիմացող մարդու համար դրանք հրաշք են...
> Բուդիստական մտածելակերպը այլ է... անկապ է այստեղ բուդիստականը...


էն մի պոստում *չիմացող* բառի տեղը օգտագործել էին *տգետ*: Նենց մի անգամից փոխեցիր, մի հատ էլ ուզում ես համոզել որ չես վիրավորել:
Ուրեմն քո ասելով դուրս ա գալիս եթե մարդը մնացած բոլորի համար անբացատրելի բաներ ա անում, որ ուրիշները չեն կարող, էտ հրաշք չի, այլ սովորական արվեստ?

----------


## յոգի

Այո հանց արվեստ...
իսկ տգետ բառի մեջ ին՞չ վիրավորական բան կա, որը նշանակում է անգետ, անիմաց, անտեղյակ...

----------


## _DEATH_

> Այո հանց արվեստ...
> իսկ տգետ բառի մեջ ին՞չ վիրավորական բան կա, որը նշանակում է անգետ, անիմաց, անտեղյակ...


Ասեմբլեռ ծրագրավորման լեզուն գիտես? Եթե չէ, ուրեմն արդյոք չես նեղանա, եթե սրանից հետո քեզ անվանեմ տգետ? Ինչ վիրավորական բան կա?

----------

յոգի (30.01.2010)

----------


## վրեժ62

Այդ քո ասածը հենց քեզի և քո նմաններին ուղղված է առաջին հերթին: 


Արիադավան,   այս  տողերը  գրելով  ի՞նչ   նկատի   ունես: Ինչ- որ  հեգնական  տոներ  են  նկատվում

----------


## Gayl

> Հնդիկների մոտ հաստատ նման պատմություն չկա...


Ես ունեի գրած մոտս բայց կորցրել եմ, երևի սխալվում եմ:

----------


## Gayl

> Հարգելի Վուուկ բազմաստվածության մեջ նման պահանջ չի եղել, եթե եղել է ապա քո ապու պապերն էլ են նույն կատարել, ու՞մ էս քննադատում...
> Մարդը իր տռփալի ցանկություններից դրդված նման պահանջներ է ներկայացնում և ասում է թե Անահիտն է այդպես պահանջում...
> Բոլոր Աստվածները գտնվում է Առաքինության մեջ և նման պահանջը տգետ և մարդկային է...


Ավելին կասեմ հին կտակարանում Օնանին ստիպում են որ եղբոր կնոջ հետ կենակցի, որպեսզի եղբոր սերունդը շարունակվի, իսկ նա չի ենթարկվում և Աստված մահ է ուղղարկում:
Հասարակ մարդկային պահանջ որը վերագրում են Աստծուն, ավելի ճիշտ հրեական մտածողություն և ինձ թվում է ամեն ազգ իր բարոյական նկարագիրը ամբողջացնելով ստեղծում է Աստծուն:

----------


## Հայ Արիադավան

> Վայ իմ անմեղ ,ես սատանաին էլ եմ ընդունում :Ալլահը իր պատվավոր տեղը ունի իմ աշխարհում,ես մուսուլման չեմ ես  Առաքելական Եկեղեցու խոնարհ  աստվածապաշտ մարդ եմ :


Ալլահը Արա Արարիչից է առաջ եկել:

----------

Մեղապարտ (30.01.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Ալլահ նշանակում է Գերագույն աստված, նույն Աստվածն է, որին երկրպագում էն բոլոր կրոնների հետևորդները, Աստծուն տարբեր անուններով են դիմում տարբեր ազգություններում, բայց Աստված մնում է նույնը...


Ո՛Չ Ո՛Չ և էլի Ո՛Չ։  Յոգի դուք անընդհատ խառնաշփոթ ու շեղում եք մտցնում թեմայում։ Ալլահը չի կարող հանդիսանալ ինձ համար Աստված։ Բանն այն է որ որոշակի անվան տակ կան  որոշակի  ուսմունքներ  ու ապրելակերպեր ։ՈՒստի չի կարելի բոլորին մի կաթսայում եփել։

----------


## Շինարար

> Ալլահը Արա Արարիչից է առաջ եկել:


Այսինքն ո՞նց, խնդրում եմ ավելի մանրամասն բացատրեք:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ո՛Չ Ո՛Չ և էլի Ո՛Չ։  Յոգի դուք անընդհատ խառնաշփոթ ու շեղում եք մտցնում թեմայում։ Ալլահը չի կարող հանդիսանալ ինձ համար Աստված։ Բանն այն է որ որոշակի անվան տակ կան  որոշակի  ուսմունքներ  ու ապրելակերպեր ։ՈՒստի չի կարելի բոլորին մի կաթսայում եփել։


Հայերեն՝ Աստված, անգլերեն՝ Գոդ, ռուսերեն՝ Բոգ, արաբերեն՝ ալլահ… Այլ լեզուներով չգիտեմ…

----------

յոգի (30.01.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Ավելին կասեմ հին կտակարանում Օնանին ստիպում են որ եղբոր կնոջ հետ կենակցի, որպեսզի եղբոր սերունդը շարունակվի, իսկ նա չի ենթարկվում և Աստված մահ է ուղղարկում:
> Հասարակ մարդկային պահանջ որը վերագրում են Աստծուն, ավելի ճիշտ հրեական մտածողություն և ինձ թվում է ամեն ազգ իր բարոյական նկարագիրը ամբողջացնելով ստեղծում է Աստծուն:


Օնանը հայ չի եղել, հենց այդպես էլ կա եղբայր, վերագրում են Աստծուն...

----------


## Gayl

> Օնանը հայ չի եղել, հենց այդպես էլ կա եղբայր, վերագրում են Աստծուն...


Հա գիտեմ որ հայ չի, դրա համար էլ ասացի հրեական բնութագիր:

----------

յոգի (30.01.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Ո՛Չ Ո՛Չ և էլի Ո՛Չ։  Յոգի դուք անընդհատ խառնաշփոթ ու շեղում եք մտցնում թեմայում։ Ալլահը չի կարող հանդիսանալ ինձ համար Աստված։ Բանն այն է որ որոշակի անվան տակ կան  որոշակի  ուսմունքներ  ու ապրելակերպեր ։ՈՒստի չի կարելի բոլորին մի կաթսայում եփել։


Վուուկ չի՞ երևում, որ մի կաթսայում չեմ խառնում ու եփում, միգուցե քո համար չի կարող Ալահը Աստված հանդիսանալ, իմ ասածը դա է, որ Աստված մեկն է, մուսուլմանների համար էլ Ալահը Անձ չի հանդիսանում, այլ մի հզոր մեծ անձև երևույթ, առանց մեկնաբանությունների: Իսկ մեր համար Աստված անձ է, որը ունի Ձև, Անուն, և ամեն ինչ իրենից է բխում... 
Խառնաշփոթը գլխում է տեղի ունենում... Մուհամեդը գիտեր թե ով է Աստված, բայց նա իր հետևորդներին Աստծո Անձի մասին ոչինչ չասեց, այլ հակառակը, որովհետև ամեն կրոն ստեղծվել է մի որևե ժամանակահատվածում և հատուկ հասարակարգի համար...  
««Բանն այն է որ որոշակի անվան տակ կան որոշակի ուսմունքներ ու ապրելակերպեր»» այո իրավացի էս և որոշակի մասսայի համար տարբեր անվանումներով...

----------

Grieg (30.01.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Ասեմբլեռ ծրագրավորման լեզուն գիտես? Եթե չէ, ուրեմն արդյոք չես նեղանա, եթե սրանից հետո քեզ անվանեմ տգետ? Ինչ վիրավորական բան կա?


Իսկ դու գիտես՞ որ դու այդ քո մարմինը չես, այլ այդ մարմինը քո ժամանակավոր հագուստն է, որ մի ինչ որ ժամանակ հետո հնանալու է (ծերանալու է) և լքելու ես այդ հագուստ, բայց դու Անմահ էս, հարգելի մահ և որ դու շատ մեծ հնարավորություններ ունես Հրաշքներ գործելու... 
Գիտես՞, որ դու և բոլորը միշտ գոյություն են ունեցել...
Գիտես՞ որ Քրիստոսը, որ մարդկանց էր վերակենդանացնում (հրաշք) նա այդ արվեստը սովորել էր հնդկաստանում(ներող թող լինեն քրիստոնյաները) , ջրի վրայով քայլելը, ցանկացած իսկական յոգ հնդկաստանում կարող է դա անել և այլ ««հրաշքներ»» ցույց տալ... դրա համար էլ ասում եմ տգետների համար է հրաշք դրանք, իմացողի համար դրանք գիտելիք է, որին տիրապետում են ինչ որ բնագավառի մարդիք... Տգետների, որովհետև ով նման բաներ ցուցաբերի, կհամարեն ««աստված»»... 
Ներող եղեք տգետիս...

----------


## Dayana

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման ժամանակավորապես փակվում է, անհարգալից ու վիրավորական գրառումները ջնջելու նպատակաով:Բաժնի ակտիվ, սակայն ամեն անգամ նկատողություններն անտեսելով իրար վիրավորող անդամները երկու շաբաթով բաժնից կարգելափակվեն: Արգելափակումից դուրս գալուց հետո նման վարքագծով շարունակելու դեպքում նրանք Ակումբից 2 ամսով կարգելափակվեն:*

----------

Jarre (30.01.2010), Monk (01.02.2010), _DEATH_ (30.01.2010)

----------


## kaynzeret

Նախ ուզում եմ սկսեմ նրանից որ կխնդրեի ձեզ մինչև Հին կտակարանի Եհովա Աստծուն քննադատելը թե նա դաժան է իր վարքի մեջ և չի համապատասխանում Հիսուսի կերպարին, մի հատ կարդաիք թե ինչու է նա մարդկանց հետ այդպես վարվում:Համոզված եմ եթե մենք ունենաինք այն իշխանությունը որն ունի Աստված ապա շատ ավելի վատ բաներ կանեինք այն մարդկանց հետ ովքեր կփորձեին մեզ վիրավորել կամ մատով անգամ դիպչել: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է մարգարեույուններին ապա արդեն իսկ Ադամի մեղք գործելուց հետո Աստված խոստում է տալիս ուղարկել Փրկիչին:

----------

Vook (27.02.2010), Արծիվ (25.02.2010), վրեժ62 (25.02.2010)

----------

